# Official Raw Discussion Thread 8/16



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Can't wait to see how the Nexus will react to the L and how the DB/Miz feud will further.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Whats this i hear about taping Aug 23rd Raw tommorow?

oh nevermind, 2 days late


> Sheamus noted that there will be a double Raw TV taping on Monday in Los Angeles the night after Summerslam. He then plugged their upcoming international tour of Japan and China.


http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_43113.shtml


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should be a can't miss episode, I'll be watching.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm ecstatic for the show tomorrow.
Hopefully it's not ruined too much by the host.
All of the storylines that can ensue after SummerSlam are unbelievable. 
I'm finally ready to see what happens next!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I'll be watching to see if the Danielson/Miz feud get's furthered. If Miz is going to be a world champion, Danielson is the man to get Miz's US title.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Monday night has two episodes of Raw being taped at the Staples Center in Los Angeles, for both the live show and the 8/23 show. 

from : http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/17147/

my Predictions for raw this week.

Santino Marella and Koslov vs William Regal and Zack Ryder.

Tamina join the announce to watch Santino Marella match.

DANIEL BRYAN vs Alex Riley.

Melina and Alicia Fox vs LayCool.

Edge and Chris Jericho vs The Hart Dynasty.

John Cena vs David Otunga.

my Predictions for raw next week.

Tamina kiss Santino Marella.

Gail Kim and Eve vs Jillian and Maryse.

The Miz vs Daniel Bryan. if Daniel Bryan beat The Miz then Daniel Bryan get a us title shot at NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS.

John Cena vs Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel in a Handicap Match.

Chris Jericho and Edge and Sheamus vs The Hart Dynasty and Randy Orton in a 6 man tag team match.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, "A-Ri" will be there!
I wonder what he will be doing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Panther said:


> I'll be watching to see if the Danielson/Miz feud get's furthered. If Miz is going to be a world champion, Danielson is the man to get Miz's US title.


I can't imagine they don't further it. It was brewing on NXT for months, they re-kindled it at SummerSlam and Night of Champions is the next PPV. Miz is forced into defending the US title and Danielson looked like a fucking animal last night and has tons of momentum, so they obviously have more interest in him getting the push than somebody like Evan Bourne and R-Truth. Not to mention, with Daniel Bryan as US champion, being Miz's other rookie, it opens up for Alex Riley to take Miz's spot as the loudmouth midcard heel while Miz ascends to the main event.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

wanna see DB and of course whats next for Orton.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™;8732243 said:


> I can't imagine they don't further it. It was brewing on NXT for months, they re-kindled it at SummerSlam and Night of Champions is the next PPV. Miz is forced into defending the US title and Danielson looked like a fucking animal last night and has tons of momentum, so they obviously have more interest in him getting the push than somebody like Evan Bourne and R-Truth. Not to mention, with Daniel Bryan as US champion, being Miz's other rookie, it opens up for Alex Riley to take Miz's spot as the loudmouth midcard heel while Miz ascends to the main event.


This pretty much sums it all up. I think the Miz will put Bryan over before he goes to the ME and his 2 rookies: Bryan & Riley will then have a feud over the U.S. title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> wanna see DB and of course whats next for Orton.


Obviously Orton is going to continue chasing the WWE title because there's really nothing else left for him to do, and the whole "if you lose, you don't get another match" stipulation was just an excuse for a DQ to happen, so Orton still wins but doesn't get the title and gets another rematch.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Obviously Orton is going to continue chasing the WWE title because there's really nothing else left for him to do, and the whole "if you lose, you don't get another match" stipulation was just an excuse for a DQ to happen, so Orton still wins but gets another rematch.


And if Sheamus were to win, who would he feud with? Evan Bourne? It was obvious somehow Orton was gonna win.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Obviously Orton is going to continue chasing the WWE title because there's really nothing else left for him to do, and the whole "if you lose, you don't get another match" stipulation was just an excuse for a DQ to happen, so Orton still wins but gets another rematch.


yeah i figured that but i was hoping for something else. i dosn't want him around the title yet. well hopefully he keeps getting screwed and doesnt get the belt till mania the crowd would explode


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hbk96rRko09 said:


> yeah i figured that but i was hoping for something else. i dosn't want him around the title yet. well hopefully he keeps getting screwed and doesnt get the belt till mania the crowd would explode


I don't think they're gonna hold it off until WM, and to be honest, they don't have to. He's already a 6 time champion, and it's not like they're holding off for some "changing of the guard" scenario where Orton has to win at WM and then becomes the face of the company like Stone Cold because he just isn't capable of replacing Cena.

My tentative predictions are looking something like this

Cena continues with Nexus and is out of this arc...Bryan beats Miz for the US title at Night of Champions. Sheamus beats Orton for the WWE title at Night of Champions. 

Orton beats Sheamus for the WWE title at Hell In A Cell, Miz cashes in and wins on a helpless Orton. 

Fast forward to Raw. Sheamus and Orton both want re-matches. The GM says the winner of Sheamus vs Orton on Raw gets the match with Miz. Triple H returns and costs Sheamus the match, which leads to

Cena, Edge, Jericho = Nexus fued

Sheamus = Triple H fued

Orton = Miz fued


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't think they're gonna hold it off until WM, and to be honest, they don't have to. He's already a 6 time champion, and it's not like they're holding off for some "changing of the guard" scenario where Orton has to win at WM and then becomes the face of the company like Stone Cold because he just isn't capable of replacing Cena.
> 
> My tentative predictions are looking something like this
> 
> ...


that would actually be awesome as fuck! i just want to see Orton get that big face title moment at mania he has always been heel so he has never got to get that moment in the sun that almost all of the big faces have gotten in their career. imo he deserves that moment, i don't him to be like the rock and never win the belt at mania which was a travesty


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hbk96rRko09 said:


> that would actually be awesome as fuck! i just want to see Orton get that big face title moment at mania he has always been heel so he has never got to get that moment in the sun that almost all of the big faces have gotten in their career. imo he deserves that moment, i don't him to be like the rock and never win the belt at mania which was a travesty


He'll get it eventually, look at how young he is and his status on Raw. It's gonna happen sometime.

Even if it doesn't, it doesn't matter if he ever wins the title at WM. Look at Rock, he never won the belt at WM like you mentioned, but it doesn't affect his status. In fact, Rock got something even better than a WM world title win, a win at WM over Hogan. Not to mention the fact that he also beat Austin just a year later in Austin's last match. 

The belt is the most important thing at the end of the day, but whether it's at WM or not really doesn't mean a thing. If you're a top star, you're a top star regardless.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Loving the build up and heat for tomorrow, and I see they will leave something special for the 900 episode.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> He'll get it eventually, look at how young he is and his status on Raw. It's gonna happen sometime.
> 
> Even if it doesn't, it doesn't matter if he ever wins the title at WM. Look at Rock, he never won the belt at WM like you mentioned, but it doesn't affect his status. In fact, Rock got something even better than a WM world title win, a win at WM over Hogan. Not to mention the fact that he also beat Austin just a year later in Austin's last match.
> 
> The belt is the most important thing at the end of the day, but whether it's at WM or not really doesn't mean a thing. If you're a top star, you're a top star regardless.


 yeah it doesn't affect his status, but its just something that would be nice to see him get. and even though rock beat Austin at 19 and hogan at 18, him beating Austin at 17 would have been awesome. i just don't want another year where cena gets the belt at mania, and Orton is the only other face available( i hope hunters wm main event days are over)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> yeah it doesn't affect his status, but its just something that would be nice to see him get.


Frankly, Orton already retained the title at WM. Why isn't that good enough? Heel or face, he did. In fact, being a heel it was even more impressive since it was over Cena and HHH.



> him beating Austin at 17 would have been awesome.


We're gonna have to disagree on that, because frankly, I absolutely loved the Rock getting pummeled into oblivion.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Pyro™;8732376 said:


> Frankly, Orton already retained the title at WM. Why isn't that good enough? Heel or face, he did. In fact, being a heel it was even more impressive since it was over Cena and HHH.
> 
> 
> 
> We're gonna have to disagree on that, because frankly, I absolutely loved the Rock getting pummeled into oblivion.


that's very true i still to this day consider that the biggest upset in wrestling history.

me too. its the best booked main event ever. it shows how desperate Austin was to beat the rock. and that he knew he couldn't do it on his own, so he sold his soul to the devil.

i dont know i guess its just the huge amount of love i have for Orton, but i really am excited that hes face because i have always wanted to see him become champ at mania


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

It would be great if the GM guarantees Alex Riley a RAW contract tonight.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I didn't watch NXT on Tuesday, why is Alex Riley gonna appear on RAW?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> I didn't watch NXT on Tuesday, why is Alex Riley gonna appear on RAW?


He won a punching competition. Hit the bag the hardest and see how high the machine ranks your score, the winner gets to be featured on Raw. He won by a landslide.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Raw is Danielson. I will be watching.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> He won a punching competition. Hit the bag the hardest and see how high the machine ranks your score, the winner gets to be featured on Raw. He won by a landslide.


Oh ok, I'll be interested to see what he'll do. I've got a feeling he'll be involved with the whole Miz/Bryan thing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indeed. After Bryan beats Miz for the US title and Miz goes after the WWE Championship, Riley is going to take his place as the top midcard heel. At least that's what it looks like.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't think they're gonna hold it off until WM, and to be honest, they don't have to. He's already a 6 time champion, and it's not like they're holding off for some "changing of the guard" scenario where Orton has to win at WM and then becomes the face of the company like Stone Cold because he just isn't capable of replacing Cena.
> 
> My tentative predictions are looking something like this
> 
> ...


Cena, Jericho, and Edge are going to find a way to co-exist? I don't see that happening at all even a couple months down the line.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

smackdown1111 said:


> Cena, Jericho, and Edge are going to find a way to co-exist? I don't see that happening at all even a couple months down the line.


Who knows. Then take them out and put them in another fued against each other, I don't know. Either way, it shouldn't affect the main line up.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Ill be watching purely to see the Nexus response and any Miz-DB development


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

hell yeah riley on raw tomorrow im even more stoked i dont remember the last time i saw nxt working two jobs has had me miss shit lately


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hbk96rRko09 said:


> hell yeah riley on raw tomorrow im even more stoked i dont remember the last time i saw nxt working two jobs has had me miss shit lately


Youtube is your friend.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Wait, Charlie from "It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia" is guest hosting? Hell yea, that's awesome.

Looking forward to seeing where they go from here with Danielson.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

It will be interesting to see where Daniel Bryan goes from here, most likely a Miz feud....which means Miz could be moving to the ME scene soon (Or maybe a 1 time deal by cashing in MITB and losing).

RAW will be interesting tomorrow, so I'll definitely tune in, I expect if Nexus is even still together, we'll get some more info on who their "leader" is. Looking more and more like Vince might be the one behind it, as Trips is probably going into an angle with Sheamus.

Interesting night for sure, can't miss!


----------



## DrEndlessDennis (Feb 16, 2010)

I was hoping to see Riley face someone and actually win a match to give him an obvious push going into NXT Tuesday night. It's going to suck if he's a stepping stone for a returning Danielson.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Summerslam fallout should be fun. I expect an overdose of this guy as usual:


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

anyone noticed Roberts was wearing the same color tie Danielson choked him out with? :lmao

I'm not 100% sure about it because the stream i'm watching doesn't have great quality, but it sure looked like the same color


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I see Orton/Shaemus feud continuing until HIAC. 

BRyan/Miz having a promo/match where they make a feud that leads into Miz dropping the US gold to him. 

Nexus opens the show adn talks about how it was a fluke or some way that they can continue their feud.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd personally like to see Bryan reveal himself as the RAW GM whilst absent, only to give the power up tonight. The thought of being Bryan's mouthpiece for the past several weeks would drive Cole batsh*t insane.

But yeah, can't wait for tonight... can't beat a RAW where you've got lots of questions to be answered. What next for Bryan? Will The Nexus make another stand?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

a 21 man battle royal has beena dvertised for tonight. 7 raw guys 7 sd guys and the nexus.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Raw is Danielson. I will be watching.


This.

And for the record, I fucking hate Justin Long, so that part's gonna suck complete ASS.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh god, I marked like a little girl, Daniel fking Bryan is back. I havn't seen SS yet but I can't miss it, I'll check it out after some work. Can't wait for raw


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

you know good and well this Nexus storyline isn't over yet. They wouldn't put them over like they have and make merchandise if last night were their curtain call. Yes they need to get rid of that nappy-headed hoe David Otunga(lol) but the rest can stay. But come on, you know it will be dragged out so we can see who is behind it and ultimately the GM will be revealed which I believe is supporting Nexus as well. Well I would type more but I have to go get gas before work, should be a good show tonight


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I think Nexus will recruit some of the NXT season two rookies to make their group stronger.

Husky Harris and Alex Riley.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Really looking forward to this RAW tonight. Unfortunately, we've got the Guest Hosts back but I'm really looking forward to seeing the fallout of Summerslam because there is tons of it after that brilliant Elimination match last night.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Miz - Danielson fued starts, cant wait


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Since Night of Champions is coming, will that mean they will leave Cena out of the PPV???

I mean, every match is suppose to be for a title and Cena doesnt really have any title to go for.
The Nexus angle really needs something hot and special to save this one. And not just the obvious beatdown on Cena at the end.


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

really really think of not watching raw, just don't care to see super smurf, and don't care for daniel/miz, I think somebody more deserve that actually has been working their ass off at the wwe like Evan or Morrison deserves a US shot, but oh well thats just my opioun.

cena vs sheamus vs orton is pretty much written in pen by now, smurf is having a movie coming out that means he gets a title.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I'll be watching RAW. I just hope Daniel Bryan doesn't take up more than 3 minutes. More interested in seeing what Nexus does now.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

Bryan is another reason to watch RAW.
Will be waiting for Sheamus who's his next opponent is. Cena, Orton again or Miz will cash in the Money in the Bank briefcase.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I haven't been this pumped for a Raw in years


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

First time in a while I'm genuinely looking forward to RAW. Of course staying up till 4 in the morning 2 nights in a row isn't good for me. But nevermind.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Halo Star said:


> really really think of not watching raw, just don't care to see super smurf, and don't care for daniel/miz, I think somebody more deserve that actually has been working their ass off at the wwe like Evan or Morrison deserves a US shot, but oh well thats just my opioun.
> 
> cena vs sheamus vs orton is pretty much written in pen by now, smurf is having a movie coming out that means he gets a title.


Daniel Bryan's shit is a better worker than Evan and Morrison.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Pumped for Raw tonight! Daniel Bryan, what's next for Orton and Nexus, etc.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

Wonder will it be Barret VS Sheamus?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I can see Bryan vs Alex Riley tonight to further the build between Bryan/Miz.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Hoping that they start building for Night of Champions immediately.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Ideally what I'm hoping for this evening is Nexus to look into the reasons they lost. Look at the guys who performed weaker and kick them out of Nexus. I can definitely see Darren Young getting kicked to the curb. Hopefully they recruit some season 2 guys.

Also looking foward to the Bryan-Miz interraction, this could be one of the best midcard fueds in a long, long time, even if it will be short.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Halo Star said:


> really really think of not watching raw, just don't care to see super smurf, and don't care for daniel/miz, I think somebody more deserve that actually has been working their ass off at the wwe like Evan or Morrison deserves a US shot, but oh well thats just my opioun.
> 
> cena vs sheamus vs orton is pretty much written in pen by now, smurf is having a movie coming out that means he gets a title.


cena will more like face Wade Barrett at NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS and Randy Orton will get a rematch for the wwe champion at NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS.

I bet The Nexus will beat down on John Cena in the open of the show.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll admit that I am looking forward to the Miz-Danielson interaction and what will happen next with several of the guys. Maybe i'll flip back and forth with Preseason Football though. RAW definatly has the potential to be good tonight. Hopefully there will be some Melina as well. I wonder if this means that Laycool and Melina will be on both shows until NOC.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

the gm smould make Melina team up with Alicia Fox to face LayCool on raw tonight.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

I'll be at the Jet game so I wont be able to watch Raw live, but it is gonna be a sick show, thank god for DVR.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Kind of interesting to see what happens tonight.

Obviously Miz/Bryan will have a feud and I look forward to Miz finally dropping the US Title with that.

But since NOC is coming up, and every single match will be a title match, what happens with the WWE Title? They can't do Sheamus/Orton again since that would leave out Cena, Edge and Jericho and they won't leave them out on PPV right? Maybe they could do a fatal fourway or some multiman match. But since Nexus stuff will continue, I'm wondering whats going to happen for the PPV.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> Kind of interesting to see what happens tonight.
> 
> Obviously Miz/Bryan will have a feud and I look forward to Miz finally dropping the US Title with that.
> 
> But since NOC is coming up, and every single match will be a title match, what happens with the WWE Title? They can't do Sheamus/Orton again since that would leave out Cena, Edge and Jericho and they won't leave them out on PPV right? Maybe they could do a fatal fourway or some multiman match. But since Nexus stuff will continue, I'm wondering whats going to happen for the PPV.


There's only 6 titles so my NOC prediction is Orton/Sheamus, Kane/Taker, Miz/Bryan, Ziggler/Kofi, HD/Edge & Jericho, Melina/Layla/Michelle.

There's only 6 matches, and I'm pretty sure WWE won't leave Cena out of the card.

So they'll add 2 matches have Morrison/DiBiase for the Million Dollar Title, and have Cena vs. Wade Barrett


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^I like it, they should do that lol. Although Cena/Barrett would have no title at all involved, and I thought that was the point of the PPV?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> ^^I like it, they should do that lol. Although Cena/Barrett would have no title at all involved, and I thought that was the point of the PPV?


At the end of the day, every title will still be defended and it's WWE so they really won't give an explanation.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hoping Nexus has a big night to show us all its not over yet. Should be some great Miz/Bryan stuff as well. We've definitely got a set foundation for a big show.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Looking foward to raw tonight


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

NJ88 said:


> ^^I like it, they should do that lol. Although Cena/Barrett would have no title at all involved, and I thought that was the point of the PPV?


The title of who is better: Team WWE or team Nexus. Yeah, I know it is not an actual belt, but I think they can and should bend the rules to the ppv a little bit.

I am thinking Cena will be thrown into the WWE Title match, but at the ppv Nexus will take him out either early in the match thus eliminating him from another shot at regaining the title (and making it more and more less likely Cena does not turn heel and join them), or they take him out near the end of the match. I think Cena will be added, but won't have a huge role in the match itself.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm psyched for Miz vs Cole part 2!!!!!


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Is Bret appearing tonight? I may stay up to watch if the Hitman is on. You can't miss with that guy, he's either genuinely good or he's so bad he's hillarious ("Yin or you out, I've been training like a lunatic") comedy gold.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

i can see the main event tonight being Cena and Danielson v Edge and Jericho


----------



## Sharkey604 (Aug 15, 2010)

Cena vs Sheamus vs Orton vs Barrett at NoC, purely to keep Cena on the card and carry on the Cena vs Nexus fued, cant see him havin a serious contention for champion again just yet. Get Sheffield and Gabriel in a tag match for the belts aswell, maybe 3 way tag HD/Rated Y2J/Sheffield n' Gabriel. 

Hopefully see a good bit of Nexus tonight, not sure what they're going to do after the loss last night but hopefully somethin big to keep fire in the fued. 

Alex Riley vs Danielson is a certainty, be a great match aswell with Miz in the equation. 

Can see more hints being dropped at the GM but won't be revealed till 900th episode anyway as RENE DUPREE!!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Is there anything announced so far?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Does anyone know if this 21 battle royale will air live on t.v or is it just a dark match?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I hope wwe will announced some match for raw with the next hour.


----------



## naza (Sep 23, 2006)

RAW won't be live tonight because they will tape two shows.

Spoilers should be avilibale about hour before the broadcast starts.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Looking forward to RAW tonight there is a blank canvss of stuff they can do so hopefully it lives up to the expectation 

I'm a bit pissed off they have to tape 2 weeks worth again though so I fully expect we'll find out the number one contender, even though I fully expect it to be Orton again 

Hopefully Riley has a good showing on RAW plus Bryan


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

-SAW- said:


> This.
> 
> And for the record, I fucking hate Justin Long, so that part's gonna suck complete ASS.


He's fucking Drew Barrymore, a crazy bitch who looks like she'd do anything to you in the bedroom. He's got my respect.

Oh, and btw, only watching for Dragon, just to make it clear.

This wagon is getting a big weighty now though.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Vegeta4000 said:


> Looking forward to RAW tonight there is a blank canvss of stuff they can do so hopefully it lives up to the expectation
> 
> I'm a bit pissed off they have to tape 2 weeks worth again though so I fully expect we'll find out the number one contender, even though I fully expect it to be Orton again
> 
> Hopefully Riley has a good showing on RAW plus Bryan


Don't read the tapings, problem solved?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

smackdown1111 said:


> Don't read the tapings, problem solved?


It's always so tempting  not quite sure why but I always end up reading them when they are taped!

Like Daniels last night the link in the thread


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

I hear ya, it is tough to resist, but there is always the choice to not do it.


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

i hope tonite they announce cena v sheamus at next ppv so that cena can show everyone once and for all that he is the only man that deserves to be the wwe champion, soon enough THE CHAMP WILL BE HERE!


----------



## JohnMarston717 (Aug 16, 2010)

frigging excited for RAW tonite


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

JohnMarston717 said:


> frigging excited for RAW tonite


me too


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> i hope tonite they announce cena v sheamus at next ppv so that cena can show everyone once and for all that he is the only man that deserves to be the wwe champion, soon enough THE CHAMP WILL BE HERE!


:lmao

Anyway I'm looking forward to RAW. I'm still marking over Dragon.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

So they are doing a double shot tonight? Are they doing 2 tomorrow for SD too?


----------



## mceja103 (Jul 13, 2009)

el dandy said:


> So they are doing a double shot tonight? Are they doing 2 tomorrow for SD too?


Yes, they will tape 2 SD episodes on Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> i hope tonite they announce cena v sheamus at next ppv so that cena can show everyone once and for all that he is the only man that deserves to be the wwe champion, soon enough THE CHAMP WILL BE HERE!


leave.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I personally, set my standards pretty low for any Raw show, but got a good feeling about tonight. Remind me not to rest my head on my pillow cuz ill miss the show again :lmao.


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nabz23 said:


> leave.


says the guy with a randy orton avatar LOL


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

So the 900th episode of RAW will be taped?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> says the guy with a randy orton avatar LOL


What are you trying to say?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> says the guy with a randy orton avatar LOL


This troll is funny...


----------



## Nielsf (Mar 13, 2010)

Nabz23 said:


> What are you trying to say?


That Cena is SuPeRRrAWesOMEE! haha


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nabz23 said:


> What are you trying to say?


u r a fan of the person who cena has defeated like 100 times, witch proves that cena is 100x better then orton


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Cena97 said:


> u r a fan of the person who cena has defeated like 100 times, witch proves that cena is 100x better then orton


What the fuck?......


----------



## Nielsf (Mar 13, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> u r a fan of the person who cena has defeated like 100 times, witch proves that cena is 100x better then orton


It's real to him, dammit!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

uh oh the wwe universe forum shit might be spilling over to our site. 

Remember cena is jesus over there


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> What the fuck?......


oh look its another guy with someone very gay that cena has beaten lots of times already in his avatar

and wtf does its still real to me dammit mean??? ofcourse its real dumbass lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cena97 said:


> oh look its another guy with someone very gay that cena has beaten lots of times already in his avatar
> 
> and wtf does its still real to me dammit mean??? ofcourse its real dumbass lol


Can I play?

Cena's never beaten Larry David to my knowledge. WHATCHA GONNA DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> u r a fan of the person who cena has defeated like 100 times, witch proves that cena is 100x better then orton


Not really. If you compare them to the real thing Wrestling Abilities and mic skills, Orton is far better than Cena where as Orton can pull over 4 moves in a single match before winning unlike Cena. Mic skills John Cena as of late has been atrocious coming out trying to make jokes, tryna sound serious, screaming yelling at the mic. Orton doesnt need to do any yelling to get the crowd into his segments. And like your saying cena defeated orton numerous times that doesnt mean shit cuz the result is booked, if WWE had booked Orton to win the more times vs. Cena I'm sure you wouldn't say anything.


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nabz23 said:


> Not really. If you compare them to the real thing Wrestling Abilities and mic skills, Orton is far better than Cena where as Orton can pull over 4 moves in a single match before winning unlike Cena. Mic skills John Cena as of late has been atrocious coming out trying to make jokes, tryna sound serious, screaming yelling at the mic. Orton doesnt need to do any yelling to get the crowd into his segments. And like your saying cena defeated orton numerous times that doesnt mean shit cuz the result is booked, if WWE had booked Orton to win the more times vs. Cena I'm sure you wouldn't say anything.


cena has better wrestling abalities, cena is better on mic and his jokes r funny, cena has more then 4 moves unlike orton, all orton does is clothesline and RKO lol.

and your last part doesnt make sense, if orton was so good like you say he is wouldnt he have beaten cena numerous times???


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> cena has better wrestling abalities, cena is better on mic and his jokes r funny, cena has more then 4 moves unlike orton, all orton does is clothesline and RKO lol.
> 
> and your last part doesnt make sense, if orton was so good like you say he is wouldnt he have beaten cena numerous times???


I'm not going to argue on the first part you said cuz clearly you haven't been watching wrestling lately, and I'm sure more people around here would agree that Orton has more wrestling abilities then Cena does. Cena jokes? funny? Has he really had funny jokes cuz I sure haven't laughed in a while since he attempted to.

To your last part. Do I look like I book the results make the storylines, no. It's upon the WWE whether they want Cena or Orton to win between there matches, and more often Cena is obviously going to win becuase he's the posterboy of the wwe, he is the hero of the wwe in this pg era for kids like you.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Nabz23 said:


> I'm not going to argue on the first part you said cuz clearly you haven't been watching wrestling lately, and I'm sure more people around here would agree that Orton has more wrestling abilities then Cena does. Cena jokes? funny? Has he really had funny jokes cuz I sure haven't laughed in a while since he attempted to.
> 
> To your last part. Do I look like I book the results make the storylines, no. It's upon the WWE whether they want Cena or Orton to win between there matches, and more often Cena is obviously going to win becuase he's the posterboy of the wwe, he is the hero of the wwe in this pg era for kids like you.


Don't feed the troll!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok kid, you do know wrestling is scripted. The wwe creative team, or the writers make your idol john cena win all those matches.

Cena is booked to be so strong, to be your hero. You don't know how idiotic you sound right now.


----------



## Nielsf (Mar 13, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> cena has better wrestling abalities, cena is better on mic and his jokes r funny, cena has more then 4 moves unlike orton, all orton does is clothesline and RKO lol.
> 
> and your last part doesnt make sense, if orton was so good like you say he is wouldnt he have beaten cena numerous times???


:banplz:

WRESTLING. IS. SCRIPTED. 
This means that the wrestlers are told who has to win. Moron


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Nabz23 said:


> Not really. If you compare them to the real thing Wrestling Abilities and mic skills, Orton is far better than Cena where as Orton can pull over 4 moves in a single match before winning unlike Cena. Mic skills John Cena as of late has been atrocious coming out trying to make jokes, tryna sound serious, screaming yelling at the mic. Orton doesnt need to do any yelling to get the crowd into his segments. And like your saying cena defeated orton numerous times that doesnt mean shit cuz the result is booked, if WWE had booked Orton to win the more times vs. Cena I'm sure you wouldn't say anything.


Erm, I will join in, but not play the other Cena's fan game. Orton and Cena are quite frankely, the same in the ring. The fact that I just read the 4 move shit, does not seem to make you know what you are talking about. And no, Orton has never been better then Cena on the mic, that is ludicrous to even suggest that. Orton doesn't yell because he is to monotone to do so. While yelling is not exactly effective either, Cena owns Orton on the mic and always has. Just give Cena Orton's current character and he can pull it off since he delivers well. I am not so sure that Orton could pull off Cena's cheesy gimmick. Not to say he would want to at all, but Orton is limited with his delivery. There was a reason he was rejected by the fans during his first face run.


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

Nabz23 said:


> I'm not going to argue on the first part you said cuz clearly you haven't been watching wrestling lately, and I'm sure more people around here would agree that Orton has more wrestling abilities then Cena does. Cena jokes? funny? Has he really had funny jokes cuz I sure haven't laughed in a while since he attempted to.
> 
> To your last part. Do I look like I book the results make the storylines, no. It's upon the WWE whether they want Cena or Orton to win between there matches, and more often Cena is obviously going to win becuase he's the posterboy of the wwe, he is the hero of the wwe in this pg era for kids like you.


Cena is much better in the ring than Orton. Cena can work great matches with anyone and everyone. Orton can only work great matches with Cena and nobody else.

And on the mic Cena has so much of an edge on Orton it ain't even funny.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> oh look its another guy with someone very gay that cena has beaten lots of times already in his avatar
> 
> and wtf does its still real to me dammit mean??? ofcourse its real dumbass lol



:lmao I have to admit, I slightly lol'd. Obvious troll is obvious though.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Cena does have an edge on Orton in the mic, but lately Cena hasn't been all that great on the mic. I still can't believe some of you actually think Cena is better wrestling wise.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

It is opinions. I mean really, I could say I don't see how you think is Orton better wrestling wise? There really is no distinct advantage to either. If there was a slight advantage, it would be to Orton, but that is because as a heel (when he was a heel) they generally get the upperhand in which Cena has not been able to get the chance to since he has not been a heel main eventer. Cena is booked fucking pathetic, when he gets the chance he can wrestle. There was no reason to have Jericho and Edge wrestle as much as they did last night and make Cena look pathetic, other than to show they are inept at booking and want the kids to see superman again.

Now that Orton is face we will see how it continues, though, they have always been about the same throughout there careers IMO.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Frankly, Orton already retained the title at WM. Why isn't that good enough? Heel or face, he did. In fact, being a heel it was even more impressive since it was over Cena and HHH.
> 
> 
> 
> We're gonna have to disagree on that, because frankly, I absolutely loved the Rock getting pummeled into oblivion.


why dont you like rock?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm finding this all highly amusing.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> I personally, set my standards pretty low for any Raw show, but got a good feeling about tonight. Remind me not to rest my head on my pillow cuz ill miss the show again :lmao.


Same with me. Done that last week, you keep me awake I'll keep you awake :agree:


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Still Champion fella!*


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I'll probably just tune in for Bryan Danielson


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

smackdown1111 said:


> It is opinions. I mean really, I could say I don't see how you think is Orton better wrestling wise? There really is no distinct advantage to either. If there was a slight advantage, it would be to Orton, but that is because as a heel (when he was a heel) they generally get the upperhand in which Cena has not been able to get the chance to since he has not been a heel main eventer. Cena is booked fucking pathetic, when he gets the chance he can wrestle. There was no reason to have Jericho and Edge wrestle as much as they did last night and make Cena look pathetic, other than to show they are inept at booking and want the kids to see superman again.
> 
> Now that Orton is face we will see how it continues, though, they have always been about the same throughout there careers IMO.


Cena has a clear advantage. He NEVER has a bad match. He doesn't have to work at a snails pace to hide weaknesses either like Orton. And Cena is such a great worker he got all those Cena haters to forget they hated him last night and the entire arena went crazy when he won. His loudest pop put Orton's to shame last night.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nabz23 said:


> Cena does have an edge on Orton in the mic, but lately Cena hasn't been all that great on the mic. I still can't believe some of you actually think Cena is better wrestling wise.


dude im a GIGANTIC Orton mark but Cena is the better worker period Orton has more talent and potential but Cena is the hardest worker and it pays off the guy constantly puts on goodies. that said Orton gave Shae Shae his best match to date last night


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

If anyone knows where i can stream tonights RAW live to my phone (only source of internet) please pm me. Thank You.


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

JordanPippen23 said:


> Cena is much better in the ring than Orton. Cena can work great matches with anyone and everyone. Orton can only work great matches with Cena and nobody else.
> 
> And on the mic Cena has so much of an edge on Orton it ain't even funny.


atleast this guy knows what hes talkin bout unlike most of you lol


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Nabz23 said:


> Cena does have an edge on Orton in the mic, but lately Cena hasn't been all that great on the mic. I still can't believe some of you actually think Cena is better wrestling wise.


And I still can't even begin to comprehend that some people think Orton is better than Cena wrestling wise. Cena is much better wrestling wise, and frankly, Orton never will be. This isn't even debatable.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Cena97 said:


> atleast this guy knows what hes talkin bout unlike most of you lol


I would disagree with him. Cena has not worked well with everyone. He has flopped with some like JBL (excluding there I Quit match) and Big Show. They are merely the same, I don't see how anyone can suggest Orton is leagues and bounds better while I also cannot see how someone can say Cena is leagues and bounds better.

However, Cena with all his shitty material and sometime yelling is much better then Orton at the mic. This is the one that is not up for debate IMO.


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

smackdown1111 said:


> I would disagree with him. Cena has not worked well with everyone. He has flopped with some like JBL (excluding there I Quit match) and Big Show. They are merely the same, I don't see how anyone can suggest Orton is leagues and bounds better while I also cannot see how someone can say Cena is leagues and bounds better.
> 
> However, Cena with all his shitty material and sometime yelling is much better then Orton at the mic. This is the one that is not up for debate IMO.


ofcourse cena wont have good matches with big fat titmeisters like JBL and big shoe, what u expect lol


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

smackdown1111 said:


> I would disagree with him. Cena has not worked well with everyone. He has flopped with some like JBL (excluding there I Quit match) and Big Show. They are merely the same, I don't see how anyone can suggest Orton is leagues and bounds better while I also cannot see how someone can say Cena is leagues and bounds better.
> 
> However, Cena with all his shitty material and sometime yelling is much better then Orton at the mic. This is the one that is not up for debate IMO.


what the i quit match was awesome. and cena/big show wrestlemania 20 is pretty good imo


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Daniel fucking Bryan!!!!


----------



## Shady_Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> cena has better wrestling abalities, cena is better on mic and his jokes r funny, cena has more then 4 moves unlike orton, all orton does is clothesline and RKO lol.
> 
> and your last part doesnt make sense, if orton was so good like you say he is wouldnt he have beaten cena numerous times???


LMFAO man you are so clueless. I feel bad for you if you're older than 12.


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

Shady_Jake said:


> LMFAO man you are so clueless. I feel bad for you if you're older than 12.


IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT IS MY AGE, jeesh wtf is up with u ppl


----------



## Shady_Jake (Feb 28, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT IS MY AGE, jeesh wtf is up with u ppl


Because you're acting like you know so much about pro wrestling and you're completely clueless. I was watching wrestling before you were pissing your diaper.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT IS MY AGE, jeesh wtf is up with u ppl


he beat cen at mania, at hell in a cell, at noc09 just of the top of my dome


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

@Cena97

Its ok just hang on a sec Cena's coming with some napkins just hold those tears, oh he's coming.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hbk96rRko09 said:


> what the i quit match was awesome. and cena/big show wrestlemania 20 is pretty good imo


Yeah the I Quit match was great. And I do remember the Wrestlemania 20 match, which was good. But there normal 1 0n 1 matches (such as Wrestlemania 21) or there first blood match at One night stand sucked). Cena and Big Show had a couple of matches that were also bad. Cena does not work to great with everyone like was suggested.


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

Cena97 said:


> IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT IS MY AGE, jeesh wtf is up with u ppl


Calm down dear.
Now please accept the fact that you are a troll and quit thinking that wrestling is real,thank you.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Shady_Jake said:


> LMFAO man you are so clueless. I feel bad for you if you're older than 12.


I feel bad regardless, when I was eight I knew how to spell, and had been watching WWF for a few years, and had become accustomed to wrestlers with more moves than a freaking Pokémon! The eight year old me would have hated this SuperCena & PG BS.

Personally don't mind Cena now, but his 'miracles' piss me off.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Dragon: The Bryan Danielson Story 

http://www.youtube.com/v/hbJFlvFOGKo?fs=1&hl=en_US


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nabz23 said:


> @Cena97
> 
> Its ok just hang on a sec Cena's coming with some napkins just hold those tears, oh he's coming.


u think ur funny dont ya, if i were u id swim in a pool of ortons baby oil LOL


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Raw should be great tonight! I am predicting Danielson vs Riley. Also Nexus to offer Danielson to come back to Nexus. Cant wait should be a great show


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> u think ur funny dont ya, if i were u id swim in a pool of ortons baby oil LOL


:lmao


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> u think ur funny dont ya, if i were u id swim in a pool of ortons baby oil LOL


Cena is pretty annoying at the moment though.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OML said:


> Raw should be great tonight! *I am predicting Danielson vs Riley.* Also Nexus to offer Danielson to come back to Nexus. Cant wait should be a great show


Was thinking the same exact same thing.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Dude r u serious?? U r such a troll dude hate to burst your bubble but your hero John Cena is a character made by wwe creative. ONe in which is stale beyond belief and as annoying as fuck. Beating two members of nexus after a fucking ddt on concrete!! I am not saying Cena doesnt have talent but shit his gig is so fucking annoying


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

OML said:


> Dude r u serious?? U r such a troll dude hate to burst your bubble but your hero John Cena is a character made by wwe creative. ONe in which is stale beyond belief and as annoying as fuck. Beating two members of nexus after a fucking ddt on concrete!! I am not saying Cena doesnt have talent but shit his gig is so fucking annoying


cena beat them after ddt on concrete bcoz he knew deep down he had to do it for RAW and to stop nexus from takin over, he was so determined that he didnt feel pain. just goes to show u how great a wrestler he is


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

Cena97 said:


> cena beat them after ddt on concrete bcoz he knew deep down he had to do it for RAW and to stop nexus from takin over, he was so determined that he didnt feel pain. just goes to show u how great a wrestler he is


LMAO you can't be serious.


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

Defective said:


> LMAO you can't be serious.


y wudnt i be???


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> cena beat them after ddt on concrete bcoz he knew deep down he had to do it for RAW and to stop nexus from takin over, he was so determined that he didnt feel pain. just goes to show u how great a wrestler he is


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

Cena97 said:


> y wudnt i be???


May I ask you how old are you,sir?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> y wudnt i be???


because a person is not supposed to be this dumb and naive about wrestling and life in general, and you have absolutely no common sense. You are probably just some blind mark, who screams like a bitch whenever cena comes on.

Or you could be a guy who's bored out of his mind and decided to troll a forum all day.

But in the end you will be:banplz:


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

Defective said:


> May I ask you how old are you,sir?


may i say thats none of ur business??


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> y wudnt i be???


Have you seen this video? It's personally one of my favourite John Cena tributes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-p5r5q8lE


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Cena Marks beware your in for a scare in the Wrestling Forum

(Evil Laugh)


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> cena beat them after ddt on concrete bcoz he knew deep down he had to do it for RAW and to stop nexus from takin over, he was so determined that he didnt feel pain. just goes to show u how great a wrestler he is


fpalm

I lol'd pretty hard.


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

♠Chip♠;8735158 said:


> Have you seen this video? It's personally one of my favourite John Cena tributes
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-p5r5q8lE


he got hit by 3 finishers even the nudertaker wouldnt kick out of those at wrestlemania


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

Cena97 said:


> may i say thats none of ur business??


O RLY?????
Lets try it again.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cena97 said:


> he got hit by 3 finishers even the nudertaker wouldnt kick out of those at wrestlemania


Your posts are making me laugh. 

I just need this to be clarified for me: Do you know wrestling is fake?


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> he got hit by 3 finishers even the nudertaker wouldnt kick out of those at wrestlemania


The Nudertaker? I wouldn't want to see that at Wrestlmania tbh


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> he got hit by 3 finishers even the nudertaker wouldnt kick out of those at wrestlemania


just shut the :cussin: up we know you are a naive Cena mark so please stop fucking talking already.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> he got hit by 3 finishers even the nudertaker wouldnt kick out of those at wrestlemania


the nudertaker.......this deserves a fpalm

and great spelling by the way


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I will be out tonight, sadly, I cannot watch. But I will read the results online, and watch it later..


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

Cena97 said:


> he got hit by 3 finishers even the nudertaker wouldnt kick out of those at wrestlemania


WHI U DANT LYKE UNDERTKR HE CUM UR HAUSE ANN KIL U!!!111111111


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Blind John Cena mark, may i suggest watching this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-PkYVxM_d0


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

Mr Pip™;8735181 said:


> Your posts are making me laugh.
> 
> I just need this to be clarified for me: Do you know wrestling is fake?


ofcourse i know wrestling is fake but the results arent, thats y cena is a multi world champ


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> may i say thats none of ur business??


Well judging by your username I'd say you're 13. Morons always put their birth year in their name. And by reading your posts I can clearly see you're a moron.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> ofcourse i know wrestling is fake but the results arent, thats y cena is a multi world champ


*Starts Chant*

Shut the fuck up

***CLAP CLAP CLAP***


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

♠Chip♠;8734880 said:


> Same with me. Done that last week, you keep me awake I'll keep you awake :agree:


Sounds like a plan keep me awake ill give u 10,000,000 credits ./


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cena97 said:


> ofcourse i know wrestling is fake but the results arent, thats y cena is a multi world champ


Sorry, what?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

One half: * CENA * *97*

Other half: *FUCKING* *ASSHOLE*


----------



## JordanPippen23 (May 15, 2010)

Mr Pip™ said:


> Sorry, what?


I think he means if it was real then Cena would never lose the belt to begin with lol.


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

P-Nex said:


> Well judging by your username I'd say you're 13. Morons always put their birth year in their name. And by reading your posts I can clearly see you're a moron.


judging by ur username ur a p-idiot LOL


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> *Starts Chant*
> 
> Shut the fuck up
> 
> ***CLAP CLAP CLAP***


Whoa, when did we get to the Impact Zone?


----------



## The_Gizzame™ (Apr 11, 2007)

Can't wait to see Raw tonight...read the results online and marked out reading about Bryan returning.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Sounds like a plan keep me awake ill give u 10,000,000 credits ./


That would be good. So I have to keep you awake for 2 hours 5 minutes and I get 10,000,000 credits. Fair enough


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> judging by ur username ur a p-idiot LOL


:fpalm


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> judging by ur username ur a p-idiot LOL


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

P-Nex said:


> Whoa, when did we get to the Impact Zone?


Isn;t the Impact Zone basically a low rent Smackdown?

EDIT- Sure do Chippy


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> judging by ur username ur a p-idiot LOL


:lmao

At least if Raw sucks tonight We'll have you


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

♠Chip♠;8735234 said:


> :lmao
> 
> At least if Raw sucks tonight We'll have you


I hope his parents let him stay up and watch.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

♠Chip♠;8735234 said:


> :lmao
> 
> At least if Raw sucks tonight We'll have you


:gun: Cena97


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> :gun: Cena97


Way to kill of my entertainment for the night :cussin:

You better hope Raw's good


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

So if you're looking forward to Raw gimme a HELLLLL YEAH! Blackpool Gangsta Trippin!


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

@Cena97 It's bed time,you can watch your hero tomorrow.
Good night!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

lol Defective.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> So if you're looking forward to Raw gimme a HELLLLL YEAH! Blackpool Gangsta Trippin!


Hell Yeah!

It's amazing what one guy returning can do for excitement.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Why is everybody so wound up by the Cena poster? He's clearly either a troll/naive young Cena mark, either way he's not anything to get annoyed about.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> Why is everybody so wound up by the Cena poster? He's clearly either a troll/naive young Cena mark, either way he's not anything to get annoyed at all.


I don't think anybody's annoyed. It's just fun feeding the troll.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

I think most people are laughing at him not getting annoyed.


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

♠Chip♠;8735234 said:


> :lmao
> 
> At least if Raw sucks tonight We'll have you


sorry i wont be watching, its 1 am here, time for my ritual 1-hour shit soon and then to bed


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

We don't laugh with you, we laugh at you... I feel kinda sorry for the jail bait.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

smackdown1111 said:


> I think most people are laughing at him not getting annoyed.





♠Chip♠;8735271 said:


> I don't think anybody's annoyed. It's just fun feeding the troll.


Ayee I see..carry on then.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> sorry i wont be watching, its 1 am here, time for my ritual 1-hour shit soon and then to bed


You have to shit for 1 hour?

Funny I thought all your shit was getting typed up here.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Birmingham sucks, Wolves for life. 

Ha, a one hour shit stop.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Good job I'm not from Birmingham


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

Cena97 said:


> sorry i wont be watching, its 1 am here, *time for my ritual 1-hour* *shit* soon and then to bed


Enlighten me..


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

♠Chip♠;8735282 said:


> You have to shit for 1 hour?
> 
> Funny I thought all your shit was getting typed up here.


wtf u stupid?? im not taking a dump on my keyboard


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao. This gets better.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

I could not help, but to laugh at that statement for some reason.


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

Cena97 said:


> wtf u stupid?? im not taking a dump on my keyboard


U MAD???


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> wtf u stupid?? im not taking a dump on my keyboard


:lmao :lmao :lmao

I just got owned by a troll.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I need to find the Kitty Litter!


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

Defective said:


> U MAD???



U DEFECTIVE?????

LOL


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> wtf u stupid?? im not taking a dump on my keyboard


He is talking about all the shit you spew with your hands you dumbfuck 

(me) :lmao
(me):gun:
(Cena97):faint:


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

God I hate that "U MAD" phrase now mainly because of how it recently starting being popular. LeBitch James. >_<

And yes, I am mad before anyone asks.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Bet his mother is either fit as fuck, at the age of 16 now or his mother and father are brother and sister.


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

Cena97 said:


> U DEFECTIVE?????
> 
> LOL


Quite honestly I've picked this UN to describe guys like you.
NOOFFENSEJUSTKIDDING!!!1111


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll go with the Brother and Sister theory.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Leave Cena97 alone, hes just 12 anyway.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Ah they're from Texas. And got picked up by Madonna.


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

Arsenal FC™;8735311 said:


> Bet his mother is either fit as fuck, at the age of 16 now or his mother and father are brother and sister.



even if my mother was the ugliest person alive, she still wouldnt date idiots like you.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> He is talking about all the shit you spew with your hands you dumbfuck
> 
> (me) :lmao
> (me):gun:
> (Cena97):faint:


There's no point shooting him, He'll just copy his Idol and no-sell it anyway.


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

ROH Fan #1 said:


> Leave Cena97 alone, hes just 12 anyway.


13
And it's pretty sad anyways..


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Cena97: Oh look I got hit by bullets, I guess I can stand up in 2 minutes and beat 2 guys in a minute.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> even if my mother was the ugliest person alive, she still wouldnt date idiots like you.


I'm sure she'd shag anything, she must of got straddled by a 1 legged donkey to produce the monstrosity that is you


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> Cena97: Oh look I got hit by bullets, I guess I can stand up in 2 minutes and beat 2 guys in a minute.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

♠Chip♠;8735327 said:


> There's no point shooting him, He'll just copy his Idol and no-sell it anyway.


:lmao
to 
(Cena97):banned:


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

With the Night Of Champions PPV coming up, what are guys like Orton, Cena, Edge, Jericho, Nexus etc going to be doing in the next month? Same for Smackdown (Punk, Swagger, Show, Mysterio, Taker etc) A lot of people are going to be left off that card


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

Defective said:


> 13
> And it's pretty sad anyways..



y the fuck u talkin shit bout me when u have fucking mark henry in ur avvy?? that big blob of chocolate fat never wins a match.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Arsenal FC™ said:


> I'm sure she'd shag anything, she must of got straddled by a 1 legged donkey to produce the monstrosity that is you


:lmao :lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Awww don't go dissing the Henry, he's not producing the World's Strongest Spam.


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

Cena97 said:


> y the fuck u talkin shit bout me when u have fucking mark henry in ur avvy?? that big blob of chocolate fat never wins a match.


Mark The Ratings Henry is an epic man and would eat your hero alive.
I bet you'll have nightmares after what I just said,so go to bed already.:flip
Oh yea,and please don't forget to take grammar lessons,you can't even form a sentence.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Arsenal FC™ said:


> I'm sure she'd shag anything, she must of got straddled by a 1 legged donkey to produce the monstrosity that is you


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

Arsenal FC™;8735336 said:


> I'm sure she'd shag anything, she must of got straddled by a 1 legged donkey to produce the monstrosity that is you



pretty sure she didnt get straddled by ur dad LOL


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> y the fuck u talkin shit bout me when u have fucking mark henry in ur avvy?? that big blob of chocolate fat never wins a match.


Because Henry sometimes puts people over. Unlike somebody


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

The Final Countdown....


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Just got digital cable a few nights ago so tonight's gonna be my first time watching wrestling in HD!

I'm excited


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> pretty sure she didnt get straddled by ur dad LOL


Wait, all you done there was reverse his joke :fpalm


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I will report you all to the cyber police for cyber bullying a minor. THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE!!!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> pretty sure she didnt get straddled by ur dad LOL


Well considering the facts:

A. I'm British

B. My dad wouldn't shag your whore and minger of a mother

C. You cannot read, I specifically wrote *DONKEY* which is what I meant, dumbfuck.

GTF to bed you stupid little boy, sick of getting bullied at school so acts the hard man on the internet and fails.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry I got bored.


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

Cena97 said:


> pretty sure she didnt get straddled by ur dad LOL


You are the first half-man half-donkey on this planet,and I don't think his dad 
is your dad and you two are brothers,because unlike you his posts make sense.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


>


:lmao Repped! =P


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

oh noes 

i jst found owt im his bruz. whts happnin to ma brin?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Sorry I got bored.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The thing I'm looking forward to the most is to see what Alex Riley does. And of course the Miz.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Sorry I got bored.


If that was the card, I'd mark

Paul Bearer: Mall Cop


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

Arsenal FC™ said:


> oh noes
> 
> i jst found owt im his bruz. whts happnin to ma brin?


OH NOOZZZ:shocked:
:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Wow I come back and this Cena troll is still going at it give up kid, oh yeah i forget you "never give up"


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

Arsenal FC™;8735406 said:


> Well considering the facts:
> 
> A. I'm British
> 
> ...


jesus christ.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nabz23 said:


> leave.


this.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> jesus christ.


Died a long time ago.

Anyway, Imma stop feedin the troll


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Cena97 is my hero.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

You can't spell for shit kid, and I'm calling people names on the internet? Pot, kettle, black.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

♠Chip♠;8735395 said:


> Wait, all you done there was reverse his joke :fpalm


:lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cena97 is a hunk.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Cena97 cured my cancer


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cena97 said:


> jesus christ.












Right on.


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

Arsenal FC™;8735447 said:


> You can't spell for shit kid, and I'm calling people names on the internet? Pot, kettle, black.


Is this good enough spelling for you?? listen kid, i can spell properly if i want 2 but its the fuckin internet, hu cares


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> Cena97 cured my cancer


:lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Why are you guys still talking to this 12 year old hermaphrodite?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

cena97 make me smile


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Dear Cena97,










With Love, 

John Cena

x x <3 X X


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I will report you all to the cyber police for cyber bullying a minor. THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE!!!



AND THE CONSEQUENCES WILL NEVER BE THE SAME!!!!!!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> Is this good enough spelling for you?? listen kid, i can spell properly if i want 2 but its the fuckin internet, *hu* cares


Oopsie Daisy

Edit: Just to join in with everyone else "YOU DUN GOOFED"


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> Is this good enough spelling for you?? listen kid, i can spell properly if i want 2 but its the fuckin internet, *hu cares*


:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Why are you guys still talking to this 12 year old hermaphrodite?


:lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cena97 said:


> Is this good enough spelling for you?? listen kid, i can spell properly if i want 2 but its the fuckin internet, *hu cares*


Erm, I do?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> Is this good enough spelling for you?? listen kid, i can spell properly if i want 2 but its the fuckin internet, hu cares


ur ryt hu crs itz th intrnt


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> Dear Cena97,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg cena looks sick in that picture, thx for postin


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

One spelling mistake and everyone jumps :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Arsenal FC™;8735465 said:


>


Oh Jesus Christ!!!

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cena97 said:


> omg cena looks sick in that picture, thx for postin


I agree, he does look like he's going to be sick.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

wtf i'm not taking a dump on my keyboard is fucking epic lol


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> omg cena looks sick in that picture, thx for postin


His body looks like a surprised face, and he has a Harry potter scar on the side of his forehead. No he does not look sick


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

:lmao this is the most funl I've had on here in ages.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

hu are you


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Mr Pip™ said:


> I agree, he does look like he's going to be sick.


:lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao I'm ROTFLMAO at this argument. Seriously, hu cares though???


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

huuuuuu rrrrr uuuuuuu huuuu huuuu huuuu huuuu

The Who.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

BambiKiller said:


> Dear Cena97,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cena looked as if he just came lol


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> omg cena looks sick in that picture, thx for postin


u dont recognize it, that was what he did when he no sold the beatdown he just took and then got up and celebrated like nothing happend.

This is his new shirt my friend add it to your collection. Man can you just be banned already... this has gone on long enough and you are making a fool out of yourself with those putrid comebacks:banplz:


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

whoever posted that got repped by cena97 lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> cena looked as if he just came lol




:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> cena looked as if he just came lol


That probably is how Cena looks when he comes. He'll do his "I'm powering up" roar to go with it.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

cena had sex with mickie james, you can ask her what his o face looks like...we all know what hers looks like, if your confused google mickie james, cheerleader, black guy


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

hu r u woo woo woo

The Who hit song Hu R U


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Please RAW start already so this could end.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

New sig for you Cena dude.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

:lmao At least this is filling my boredom until RAW


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

This is just hilarious....anyway Raw starting in a little over an hour cant wait. I read somewhere there was a battle royal with smackdown people and nexus and raw but i am assuming it will be a dark match.

Cena97, all i have to say is


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Why do I feel like I'm in the rants section?

I hate to be a buzz kill but can we get this thread back on track?


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

Cena97 said:


> omg cena looks sick in that picture, thx for postin


He always looks kinda sick imo.
Write him a letter and tell him he needs to go to the doctor ASAP!!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Is it in 2 weeks when it's RAW's 900th episode?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Arsenal FC™ said:


> :lmao At least this is filling my boredom until RAW


so true.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

got bored again:


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Arsenal FC™ said:


> Is it in 2 weeks when it's RAW's 900th episode?


yea tonight is 898, and next week will be taped tonight.. so the next live raw will be three hours on the 30th


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Bambikiller... that pic is gonna give Cena97 some serious nightmares lol.... he'll have to sleep in his moms bed tonight

^ lmao that must of been because Trish was his partner


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> got bored again:


Way to give Cena97 nightmares before he goes to bed, He'll have to take his bottle with him now.

Anyway. Am I the only one who like Nexus' theme?


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

BambiKiller said:


> got bored again:


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
Repped,sir.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

OML said:


> yea tonight is 898, and next week will be taped tonight.. so the next live raw will be three hours on the 30th


guess they want to be well rested for the three hour raw.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

♠Chip♠;8735541 said:


> Way to give Cena97 nightmares before he goes to bed, He'll have to take his bottle with him now.
> 
> Anyway. Am I the only one who like Nexus' theme?


Nope I do.

:lmao @ that boner vid


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

sorry i didnt post for a while, watched some porn and rubbed one out LOL. anyway evry1 hu thinks cena sucks cant call himself a tru wrestlin fan


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

♠Chip♠;8735541 said:


> Anyway. Am I the only one who like Nexus' theme?


I like it. I think it fits them perfectly.


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

Cena97 said:


> sorry i didnt post for a while, *watched some porn and rubbed one out* LOL. anyway evry1 hu thinks cena sucks cant call himself a tru wrestlin fan


This was really unnecessary information,keep it for yourself,thank you.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> sorry i didnt post for a while, watched some porn and rubbed one out LOL. anyway evry1 hu thinks cena sucks cant call himself a tru wrestlin fan


:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> *CAPITALS!->*sorry *CAPITAL!->*i didnt post for a while, watched some porn and rubbed one out LOL. *CAPITAL!*anyway evry1 *SPELLING!->*hu thinks cena sucks *GRAMMAR!->*cant call himself a tru wrestlin fan*<-PUNCTUATION!*


Sorry. I'm such a grammar Nazi.

:lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Let meh suck your chode Cena97.


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

Defective said:


> This was really unnecessary information,keep it for yourself,thank you.


atleast i dont rub one out over fudge cake like henry


----------



## theanticanadian (Feb 15, 2006)

Cena97 said:


> sorry i didnt post for a while, watched some porn and rubbed one out LOL. anyway evry1 hu thinks cena sucks cant call himself a tru wrestlin fan


How is this guy not banned yet? Honestly, WF mods... you're letting me down.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

ah he was rubbing the chalk off the chalk board while his mum adn the donkey went at it some more.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> guess they want to be well rested for the three hour raw.


:lmao Funnily enough, it's pretty much the exact opposite. I'm pretty sure the double taping tonight is because they're going on another international tour.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

I love the nexus song... it is a great song and is so badass when they come out to it. It is great.

Cena97 just stop just because your balls haven't dropped yet doesnt mean you have to brag to other dudes on a wrestling forum that you just masterbated. GO AWAY dude! what did you masterbate to? Cena boner vid..that explains it all


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

He's boring now.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cena97 said:


> atleast i dont rub one out over fudge cake like henry


Do you have any good insults?


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

theanticanadian said:


> How is this guy not banned yet? Honestly, WF mods... you're letting me down.


maybe bcoz i dont break any rules??


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

yea he has not even had any funny things to say in forever.. time to leave. Man where are the mods

u have broken rules your being a little ... and spamming in this thread about bullshit, you masterbating, and lame ass comebacks about peoples avys just go away this is a raw discussion thread about raw. didnt you say you couldnt watch bc you had to go to bed. well it is starting soon i think thats your cue.

anyway pumped for raw! wonder who will start the show?Nexus?


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Mr Pip™ said:


> Do you have any good insults?


No he doesn't :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

♠Chip♠;8735565 said:


> Sorry. I'm such a grammar Nazi.
> 
> :lmao


cool nickname for kids to call a mean english teacher


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> maybe bcoz i dont break any rules??


:gun::gun::gun::gun::cuss::cuss::cuss::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

OML said:


> I love the nexus song... it is a great song and is so badass when they come out to it. It is great.
> 
> Cena97 just stop just because your balls haven't dropped yet doesnt mean you have to brag to other dudes on a wrestling forum that you just masterbated. GO AWAY dude! *what did you masterbate to? Cena boner vid..that explains it all*




He did disappear when someone posted it

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

Cena97 said:


> atleast i dont rub one out over fudge cake like henry


At least my family wasn't fucked by a one legged donkey.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I can see Edge & Jericho getting into the Unified Tag Team Championship picture.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Cena97 said:


> sorry i didnt post for a while, *watched some porn and rubbed one out *LOL. anyway evry1 hu thinks cena sucks cant call himself a tru wrestlin fan


Cena Matches ?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

He disappeared for about 45 seconds, almost as quick as Super Cena.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> cool nickname for kids to call a mean english teacher


:lmao

That phrase will be popular in all schools within the next year.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Anyone watching Vintage Collection? :lmao

Disco Inferno.... :lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Defective said:


> At least my family wasn't fucked by a one legged donkey.


:lmao Pleased it's stuck


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

He is so ugly when he was born the doctor confused him for a cancerous tumor.

A donkey is an understatement. That bitch was riding the elephant cock.


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> [/B]
> 
> He did disappear when someone posted it
> 
> :lmao :lmao


THATS NOT FUCCKING FUNNY WTF IS THE MATTER WITH U!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Pretty sure it's spelled mast*ur*bate, but I'm another Grammar Nazi so there you go. 

Also, indeed Nexus' theme is IMO one of the best WWE themes atm.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I can see Edge & Jericho getting into the Unified Tag Team Championship picture.


yea since noc is all title matches they have to get a way to get these guys on the card as well as Cena so maybe rated y2j vs cena & ?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cena97 said:


> THATS NOT FUCCKING FUNNY WTF IS THE MATTER WITH U!!!


At least spell "Fucking" properly! fpalm


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> THATS NOT FUCCKING FUNNY WTF IS THE MATTER WITH U!!!


We all know you love Cena


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

anyone else wish the GM could be JBL?
i doubt it is, im just sayin i would like to see it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> THATS NOT FUCCKING FUNNY WTF IS THE MATTER WITH U!!!


Ok, ok, no need to get angry because you were jerking off to Cena.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> THATS NOT FUCCKING FUNNY WTF IS THE MATTER WITH U!!!


AWW you gonna cry?? Go cry yourself to sleep, it's past your bedtime:frustrate


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Someone got their dildo stolen today.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

OML said:


> yea since noc is all title matches they have to get a way to get these guys on the card as well as Cena so maybe rated y2j vs cena & ?


i really hope so. they can put a great match with hart dynasty if they are given enough TIME.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

when the hell is a mod gonna ban cena honestly.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

OML said:


> yea since noc is all title matches they have to get a way to get these guys on the card as well as Cena so maybe rated y2j vs cena & ?


I think it will be Cena/Orton/Sheamus for the belt and Rated Y2J vs. THD for the tag titles.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

He stopped the nexus, a ban wont stop him.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

^ yea but what will cena do? Also the nexus stip made by the GM is that they cant get title shots for three months so are they not gonna be on the card


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

Cena97 said:


> THATS NOT FUCCKING FUNNY WTF IS THE MATTER WITH U!!!


Stop crying.
I know it was a hard moment for you when you discovered that you are a half-donkey...


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

yea he'll come back as donkeydick97


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

u no what? im leavin this forum. im sick n tired of people tellin me my english sucks, that i take dumps on keyboard, that cena sucks witch he doesnt he'd whoop all ur asses, my mother was fucked by a 1-legged donkey, I JUST CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE, PEOPLE ACCUSIN ME OF BEING A TROLL, GO HAVE SEX WITH THE MOON


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

plays in the background while your mum saddles up xD


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

OML said:


> yea he'll come back as donkeydick97


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Repped!



Cena97 said:


> u no what? im leavin this forum. im sick n tired of people tellin me my english sucks, that i take dumps on keyboard, that cena sucks witch he doesnt he'd whoop all ur asses, my mother was fucked by a 1-legged donkey, I JUST CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE, PEOPLE ACCUSIN ME OF BEING A TROLL, GO HAVE SEX WITH THE MOON


I have one question for you: U Mad??


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

This time I'm 100% ignoring Cena97


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> u no what? im leavin this forum. im sick n tired of people tellin me my english sucks, that i take dumps on keyboard, that cena sucks witch he doesnt he'd whoop all ur asses, my mother was fucked by a 1-legged donkey, I JUST CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE, PEOPLE ACCUSIN ME OF BEING A TROLL, GO HAVE SEX WITH THE MOON


As the Rock would say FINALLY!!!


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Cena97 said:


> GO HAVE SEX WITH THE MOON


Quote of the year!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cena97 said:


> u no what? im leavin this forum. im sick n tired of people tellin me my english sucks, that i take dumps on keyboard, that cena sucks witch he doesnt he'd whoop all ur asses, my mother was fucked by a 1-legged donkey, I JUST CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE, PEOPLE ACCUSIN ME OF BEING A TROLL, GO HAVE SEX WITH THE MOON


I guess you guys did it.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OML said:


> ^ yea but what will cena do? *Also the nexus stip made by the GM is that they cant get title shots for three months so are they not gonna be on the card*


Cole will probably be revealed as the GM, then reveal that he was just fucking with us when he made that rule. Then it will be Barrett/Cena/Orton/Sheamus and THD/Jericho and Edge at NOC.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

wow, you guys are nice :


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cena97 said:


> u no what? im leavin this forum. im sick n tired of people tellin me my english sucks, that i take dumps on keyboard, that cena sucks witch he doesnt he'd whoop all ur asses, my mother was fucked by a 1-legged donkey, I JUST CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE, PEOPLE ACCUSIN ME OF BEING A TROLL, *GO HAVE SEX WITH THE MOON*



Erm... Okay?


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

We did it!! We beat Cena!!


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

Cena97 said:


> u no what? im leavin this forum. im sick n tired of people tellin me my english sucks, that i take dumps on keyboard, that cena sucks witch he doesnt he'd whoop all ur asses, my mother was fucked by a 1-legged donkey, I JUST CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE, PEOPLE ACCUSIN ME OF BEING A TROLL, *GO HAVE SEX WITH THE MOON*


Am I supposed to be scared now?
Oh and we will miss you..


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> u no what? im leavin this forum. im sick n tired of people tellin me my english sucks, that i take dumps on keyboard, that cena sucks witch he doesnt he'd whoop all ur asses, my mother was fucked by a 1-legged donkey, I JUST CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE, PEOPLE ACCUSIN ME OF BEING A TROLL, GO HAVE SEX WITH THE MOON


You take shits on Keyboards 

The moon being your Mums ass? No thanks


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Spongebob has more holes than the moon.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> u no what? im leavin this forum. im sick n tired of people tellin me my english sucks, that i take dumps on keyboard, that cena sucks witch he doesnt he'd whoop all ur asses, my mother was fucked by a 1-legged donkey, I JUST CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE, PEOPLE ACCUSIN ME OF BEING A TROLL, *GO HAVE SEX WITH THE MOON*


Ill give it a try. Got to better than fucking a 1-legged donkey


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Thread is an embarassment so far. Hope it picks up by showtime.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

don't worry guys he'll be back! I luckily am going to go watch raw. 

I def see Hd/Rated Y2j they can build off the bret thing. I like the cena/barrett/sheamus/orton match


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Spongebob has more holes than the moon.


you guys are so evil it's funny lol

anyways, looking forward to hopefully a 9/10 raw tonight

cole + gm= give danielson hell


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

iMac said:


> Thread is an embarassment so far. Hope it picks up by showtime.


It is just like an episode of TNA impact!


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

LMAO I'll miss this guy,had a great laugh.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> u no what? im leavin this forum. im sick n tired of people tellin me my english sucks, that i take dumps on keyboard, that cena sucks witch he doesnt he'd whoop all ur asses, my mother was fucked by a 1-legged donkey, I JUST CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE, PEOPLE ACCUSIN ME OF BEING A TROLL, GO HAVE SEX WITH THE MOON


:lmao I just had to fucking sig this.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

As Chris Jericho would say, Cena97 is a stupid man!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

OML said:


> It is just like an episode of TNA impact!


I don't watch impact so I'll take your word for it.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

What a way for Cena97 to leave I'm cryin' :lmao

Anyways back on track, hope we get the 21 man battle royal we're supposed to have tonight, unless its just a dark match.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> :lmao I just had to fucking sig this.


Great minds think alike apparently


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

lol that sig is hilarious. anyone that reads that will get an exact idea of the sick and twisted legacy that Cena97 left behind


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

bambi,i hope so too, but i think sadly it will just be a dark match


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok so raw is live tonight, the one they are showing at normal tv time 9:00 Eastern

But then they are taping next weeks show right after it apparently


----------



## Apostle Lukes (Jun 11, 2010)

Anyway of you feel bad for Cena97? He sounds like he's only 7. Lol.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

OML said:


> lol that sig is hilarious. anyone that reads that will get an exact idea of the sick and twisted legacy that Cena97 left behind


Probably the shortest.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cena97 must be in stalker mode.

Back on topic: Should be a great show. I can't wait to see Bryan again.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> What a way for Cena97 to leave I'm cryin' :lmao
> 
> Anyways back on track, hope we get the 21 man battle royal we're supposed to have tonight, unless its just a dark match.


Looks like you didn't need my help to stay awake :lmao



I still want the credits


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Ok so raw is live tonight, the one they are showing at normal tv time 9:00 Eastern
> 
> But then they are taping next weeks show right after it apparently


yea and since it is in LA it wont be that late


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Even though next weeks show is recorded I bet Sky Sports still insist on showing it at 2am :no:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

done Chip 


Alsom I have no expectations for this Raw, because well it's Raw and I never do


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Who is going to start the show

(We Are One) Nexus

(My Time is Now) Cena

(Too Many Limes) Sheamus

(Voices) Randy Orton


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> I would If I can figure out how u do them spade thingys in ur sig


Start Button, Search, Type in Character Map, Go down to where the tri-angles are on the character map and the Spade is underneath. Then select it and click "Copy"

And there you have it CTRL + V and you get ♠



Edit: Thanks for the Credits, Repped


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Bambi is a hater.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm a hater :s of what.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I see episodes of wrestling like I see my partners, if I set my standards low, I'll never be diappointed


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What a way to start off RAW. Haha.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Who is going to start the show
> 
> (We Are One) Nexus
> 
> ...


Cena's gonna start the show with Jericho & Edge interrupting


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> What a way to start off RAW. Haha.


It's on?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

No Chip it's Vintage Collection here first. Curt Hennig -vs- Goldberg atm


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I was told to check this thread out, I don't see whats so funny.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry, slightly off topic, but what are credits, how do you get them, I had -12.50 the other day now ive got 18


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

GD™ said:


> I was told to check this thread out, I don't see whats so funny.


Go back 15 pages!!!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> No Chip it's Vintage Collection here first. Curt Hennig -vs- Goldberg atm


Ah, I get it. I'm watching ROH on a stream. First time I've ever watched it actually.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I love how cena97 is still online even though he said he was leaving this forum.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> I'm a hater :s of what.


Don't be playin' dumb. :cuss:



BambiKiller said:


> Alsom I have no expectations for this Raw, because well it's Raw and I never do


Ugh, haterz will be hating. :no: :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

YOu get them for posts and replies to your threads. You can use them to get avys made for ou, and for premium mebers can also gets sigs with them.

Jericho looks back, I sent you a reply for why. I love WWE .


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Go back 15 pages!!!


Oh no I saw all of that, failed to see why it was a huge hit.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

You can also gamble them away in the Vbookie


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

DFUSCMAN said:


> I love how cena97 is still online even though he said he was leaving this forum.


he's stalking us...:side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

You sure it ain't Evan Bourne? Ever since Orton got back with Cena, he ain't been the same since.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I get the feeling Cena97's just sitting watching the Cena boner vid over and over. Like a creepy old man watching children from his window.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

NOC card should turn out like this:
WWE Title: Sheamus vs. Orton vs. Cena vs. Barrett
World Title:Kane vs. Underatker
US Title:Miz vs. Bryan
IC Title:Ziggler vs. McIntyre vs. Cody vs. Kofi vs. Christian vs. Matt/Alberto Del Rio
Unified Tag Titles:Hart Dynasty vs. Edge and Jericho
Winners Take All, Divas and Women's Titles:Melina and Beth Phoenix vs. LayCool
Million Dollar Title:Ted Dibiase vs. John Morrison


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

RAW in 23 minutes and I can't wait to see the AMERICAN DRAGON!!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I wonder what it's like being related to Buckaroo.


----------



## Santino316 (Jun 21, 2010)

You guys think the Nexus angle gets its heat back tonight or do you think the storyline was all just a ploy to bolster Cena's character?


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

He is waiting for the moment we least expect it * Bam enter donkeydick*


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

♠Chip♠;8735776 said:


> I get the feeling Cena97's just sitting watching the Cena boner vid over and over. Like a creepy old man watching children from his window.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> I wonder what it's like being related to Buckaroo.


But Buckaroo has 4 legs. His father only has one. It's like being related to a broken Buckaroo


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> NOC card should turn out like this:
> *WWE Title: Sheamus vs. Orton vs. Cena vs. Barrett*
> *World Title:Kane vs. Underatker*
> *US Title:Miz vs. Bryan*
> ...


these.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> even if my mother was the ugliest person alive, she still wouldnt date idiots like you.


Me like young moms :drool:


PICS!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Chiller88 said:


>


Pretty much this :lmao


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ill gamble mine away sometime, probably on football games. where do you get avys made anyway?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

GD™ said:


> Oh no I saw all of that, failed to see why it was a huge hit.


My exact thought after watching Jersey Shore.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Who is going to start the show
> 
> (We Are One) Nexus
> 
> ...


Or.....(The final countdown) Daniel Bryan


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Swag said:


> Me like young moms :drool:
> 
> 
> PICS!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Kezz1178 said:


> Ill gamble mine away sometime, probably on football games. where do you get avys made anyway?


In here

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/graphics-showroom/


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

I'm really looking forward to Raw. I haven't been this excited for Raw in a long time. I can't wait.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

cavs25 said:


> My exact thought after watching Jersey Shore.


Oh shut the fuck up. You are just as worse as the TNA marks. Why are you bringing up a show that has nothing to do with obvious troll is obvious Cena97 over there? 



Go to the TNA section. Thats where you belong.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


GOD DAMN SHE IS Beautiful (sarcasm):lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Is this the biggest a Raw thread has gotten before Raw starts?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Probably axl lol


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's to hoping Danielson doesnt have the same jobber music as last night!! SPend the $$ and get him final countdown


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*laughs while vomiting at the pics just posted*


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Cena97 said:


> omg cena looks sick in that picture, thx for postin


If you felt a bulge in your pants from that.....it's called a boner.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

It's certainly the weirdest :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

OML said:


> Here's to hoping Danielson doesnt have the same jobber music as last night!! SPend the $$ and get him final countdown


or a remix of it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


>


Is that you NaNa?? :shocked:


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Yea but it has nothing to do with raw most of it...

And fuck you for hating on the Jersey shore!! It is better than anything you can ever dream of!!!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

OML said:


> Here's to hoping Danielson doesnt have the same jobber music as last night!! SPend the $$ and get him final countdown


My thoughts exactly. I'd be disappointed if he didn't.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

OML said:


> Here's to hoping Danielson doesnt have the same jobber music as last night!! SPend the $$ and get him final countdown


Or at least have a song based off of Final Countdown made by Johnston asap. Anything other than what he used last night, lol.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Na my nan is rather beautiful... That's Jacqui Stallone :lmao.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Chiller88 said:


> Or at least have a song based off of Final Countdown made by Johnston asap. Anything other than what he used last night, lol.


I'd take Bryan having "Ass Man" over that jobber theme. That, or Kidman's bizarre DMX theme.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> GOD DAMN SHE IS Beautiful (sarcasm):lmao:lmao:lmao


She needs to be gracing the cover of Playboy.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

♠Chip♠;8735749 said:


> It's on?


Haha, no, I just meant how ridiculous this thread is.
It's a great way to start off the night.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


>


^ See Above


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


>


YES!!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

OML said:


> Here's to hoping Danielson doesnt have the same jobber music as last night!!


They only played 10 seconds of it but from what I heard I thought it sounded ok.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Haha, no, I just meant how ridiculous this thread is.
> It's a great way to start off the night.


True, time certainly flies by when you've got fail trolls posting. 10 minutes to Raw already.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

That titantron is pretty awesome. Less than 10 minutes!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That would be sick. I'm sure it's just fan made though.
Has WWE ever had a really popular song as a theme for anyone?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

damn guys 43 pages and the show hasnt even started yet


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

BambiKiller said:


>


excellent


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Na my nan is rather beautiful... That's Jacqui Stallone :lmao.


Nonsense. Jackie is quite the rubenesque vision. 

And that titantron looks awesome!


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Human Nature said:


> That would be sick. I'm sure it's just fan made though.
> Has WWE ever had a really popular song as a theme for anyone?


Floyd Mayweather used 50 Cent's "I Get Money" when he was around a couple years ago. I'm sure there's been other instances, but I can't think of any.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

jeez alot of pages before raw starts


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

It's all because of a troll.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Chiller88 said:


> Floyd Mayweather used 50 Cent's "I Get Money" when he was around a couple years ago. I'm sure there's been other instances, but I can't think of any.


Knowing Mayweather he probably paid for it himself. Haha.
Wasn't he coming out to that song during that time of his fights then?


----------



## Apostle Lukes (Jun 11, 2010)

Only 5 minutes.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

ADR LaVey said:


> They only played 10 seconds of it but from what I heard I thought it sounded ok.



it sounded like nothing, it was the most generic theme i have ever heard. One of those songs you hear on a spike tv commercial like the holly's theme


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

5 mins baby!!!!!


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> That would be sick. I'm sure it's just fan made though.
> Has WWE ever had a really popular song as a theme for anyone?


 Limp Biscuit (or however it is spelt) Rollin', for the undertaker


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

the final countdown 4 mins now.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

For people that are mad about Bryan's comeback, 
they should look at WWE.com and see that he's the first slide. 
Above Cena and Team WWE.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Alright guys I'm back please tell me that son of a left you all should know who im talking about if you were in this discussion like an hour, 2, ago.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

woooo!!! 3 min c ya after the show!!


----------



## Apostle Lukes (Jun 11, 2010)

2 minutes!!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I make it 2 minutes  And yeah hes gona nabz


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Wonder what will happen this week on 'The Adventures of Super Cena'


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Nabz23 said:


> Alright guys I'm back please tell me that son of a left you all should know who im talking about if you were in this discussion like an hour, 2, ago.


Yeah, he left for now.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

OML said:


> it sounded like nothing, it was the most generic theme i have ever heard. One of those songs you hear on a spike tv commercial like the holly's theme


Maybe that's because aside from the neXus angle the WWE doesn't have any plans for him.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

wych said:


> Limp Biscuit (or however it is spelt) Rollin', for the undertaker


That's very true. 
Who knows, maybe they will surprise us again soon with him coming out to it 
after he wins the US Title.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

BallinGid said:


> jeez alot of pages before raw starts


Bryan Danielson is that big of a draw. 

Kick his fucking head in!!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Holy shit, I am gone for 5 hours and this becomes a war (as usual) LOL ... 2 minutes EXPECTING AN AWWESOME RAW


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Chiller88 said:


> Floyd Mayweather used 50 Cent's "I Get Money" when he was around a couple years ago. I'm sure there's been other instances, but I can't think of any.


Even though they were pretty awful songs, 'Taker used "Rollin'" by Limp Bizkit and "American Badass" by Kid Rock... both of which were moderately popular at the time.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Knowing the WWE tonights show will be a major let down.

It will be Hornswaggle vs Great Kahli in the main event fighting for a number 1 contenders spot for the WWE Championship.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

chnwh you forgot Lois Bourne


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

CM Punk got Killswitch out of nowhere

I don't see why Danielson couldn't get Final Countdown


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

♠Chip♠;8735852 said:


> It's all because of a troll.


what did i miss lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Im only watching to see what Danielson does and how the Melina/Laycool thing turns out


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

wow, 46 pages and the show hasn't started yet. Should be good


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Here we go...


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

READY FIGHT!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

Hopefully a good show... here we go.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

And we are live!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Showtime


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

It's been awhile since I've gotten to watch live (stupid work) 
I'm pumped!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so does Danny work his way up thru the Nexus..or take on Barret right away


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Your moves, your world, your story... every fucking week.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Starting off with the Nexus.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

what is this golden era?!? When did wwe get popular again where it has 47 pages on a forum before the show EVEN STARTS?!?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Hot crowd.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

that girl was hot from the stands. WOHOO NEXUS WE ARE ONEE


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Nexoos


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Already talking about Team WWE barely winning. Yeah, this shit isn't over.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Here comes danielsons bitches


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

The Nexus....yeap yeap yeap what it do...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Nexus to start off. 
Give us the bigger picture soon please!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> what is this golden era?!? When did wwe get popular again where it has 47 pages on a forum before the show EVEN STARTS?!?


IT's cuz we had this bastard that I won't even go further on.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Didn't watch SummerSlam live so didn't get a chance to say it at the time, but Justin Gabriel really impressed me last night. Guy can work.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Nexus to start. Interesting


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i figured Cena would start the night off, meh oh well heres hoping a good RAW tonight


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

First time I am going to try and watch Raw in more then 3 years. Lets see how long this lasts.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

wow the crowd is loud


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

"what doesn't kilos will makos stronga"


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

gabriel's attire doesn't fit with the nexus, that's something he should save when he's a face


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

So much for Nexus losing momentum. They're still getting tons of heat.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

LOTS of heat


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

barrett is so damn smooth on the mic


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm betting they're going to start some internal conflicts in the Nexus soon and maybe shave a few members off


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

barrett would be great in movies, i mean hes great in pro wrestling. hes the man


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> barrett is so damn smooth on the mic


 
What you expect he's British


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

cena97 just came


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Wade is always so solid on the mic.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Cena to come out


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Woo, SUPER CENA!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Has Tarver always worn MMA gloves?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Ditcka said:


> I'm betting they're going to start some internal conflicts in the Nexus soon and maybe shave a few members off


Yeah. I think so as well. Down to 5 for Survivor Series.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Its Barney


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Barney!!!!!
Donatello!!!!!

Whatever you want to call him! Haha


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Cena97 is probably having an orgasm wherever he's at.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Cena coming out - I see its the same old shit from 07...


Oh and the one dude from Nexus is from that show I Love New York.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

purple > orange


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love Cena, can't stand that ugly ass shirt.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow cena, way to outdate Smackdown vs raw 2011 with your new gear and titantron.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

People chanting "boring" is not getting heat. They'd be being booed out of the building had they won last night. 

Cena promo 50/50 chance it will suck.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

BOO CENA

WORST RAW EVER


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Cena's out with all of his new purple merchandise... just in time for back to school.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

wow now the ministrons are gonna be purple when cena is out.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Barney!!!!!
> Donatello!!!!!
> 
> Whatever you want to call him! Haha


:lmao


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

shot at snooki


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

:side:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wow...Nexus moved from a from one line to another line..thats skill


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Barrett's expression when Cena's music hit was mirrored by the entire IWC :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Are WWE trying to cash in on the Joker trend 2 years too late?


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Leave Snooki alone!!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

Great irony that Cena mentions Snooki while GD is in the thread.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> What you expect he's British


your so right hence why i love keria knightly, liz hurley, kate moss, emma watson, and all the **** girls!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Travis Bickle said:


> People chanting "boring" is not getting heat. They'd be being booed out of the building had they won last night.
> 
> Cena promo 50/50 chance it will suck.


They were chanting "Nexus sucks". They're still over, they lost no momentum.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

It will be happy days when this nexus shit finally comes to an end.Its just gone beyond boring at this stage and none of them can be taken seriously at all.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

I actually find cena's new purple and yellow better than the blue and orange.

They're both crap, but this is more tolerable.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Keezers said:


> Wow cena, way to outdate Smackdown vs raw 2011 with your new gear and titantron.


That's what I've been thinking since last night!
It happens every year with this game! 
Everything happens right before or right after it comes out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I guess 2 is now half of 7.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kicking yourself in the fishing chips?

He eliminated half of the Nexus by himself?? 2/7 is half?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nice pop for bryan


----------



## born to run (Apr 23, 2010)

Wade Barrett sux, in fact the Nexus are rubbish in general.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

English accents and 'fish and chips' jokes, it's Human jar of Mayonnaise all over again.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, Nexus as a legit threat is over.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Huganomics said:


> :lmao
> 
> Great irony that Cena mentions Snooki while GD is in the thread.


Score one for my Jersey Shore.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Cena gonna verbally bury Nexus one by one? lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cena with the SPOT ON description of Otunga :lmao


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

well technically you cant eliminate 3.5 can you..we'll just take 2 as half of 7.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL, Nexus to be owned tonight... They will be treated like bitches... Specially Otunga


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Cena getting personal and actually funny I am proud


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

MMA bank robber :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao at this segment.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Kick his ass Tarver...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Well Cena knows Otunga's role in life.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Who the hell does Cena think he is - an x factor judge lol. 

Angle turning into a Cena joke... brilliant. What an intense rivalry - HEAT GONE.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Michael Tarver needs to get that shit outta his mouth.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

my computer sound is broken, I het video without the audio, can anyone summerize cena's promo, is it a cookie-cutter one he is using?
and I like the new get up.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

WOW Cena going in on Tarver :lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

lol, Tarver corpsing


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

loved the description of Otunga!


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ugh. This is Triple HHH's level of smarky insulting. I HATE this type of shit.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

dawgs101 said:


> I actually find cena's new purple and yellow better than the blue and orange.
> 
> They're both crap, but this is more tolerable.


yes it does:agree:


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

ok cena is funny in this promo, the chick from wendy's was awesome


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

well he's right about David


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BAHHHHH!!!! PG CENA! PG!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I guess this is the end of Nexus.
Sad.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Lostfap said:


> Cena gonna verbally bury Nexus one by one? lol


Its like Triple H burying Raw 02-03. :lmao


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Only Cena can bury seven people in one promo.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

That was funny


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Nexus = buried


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
That was a good one on Tarver!

Now they're just being disrespectful. HAHAHA


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh snap


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

HAHAHAHA.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

ok, cena has some good lines tonight


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

dude i'm rolling lolol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And now Cena buries all the Nexus on the mic while they just stand there as a "group" and take it! Go and KILL HIM!!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

LO at Slater vs Wendy's


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Folks, that right there will be the new version of the "nugget" chant.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Travis Bickle said:


> Who the hell does Cena think he is - an x factor judge lol.
> 
> Angle turning into a Cena joke... brilliant. What an intense rivalry - HEAT GONE.




Cena makes fun of all his rivals.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

LOL @ the Wendy/Slater pic. :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Now that Cena is burying Nexus, this entire angle is a joke..


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

This is ... funny ... dare I say a Cena promo is ... entertaining.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> They were chanting "Nexus sucks". They're still over, they lost no momentum.


I heard specific boring chants. And now look this red hot angle is turning into a lame Cena comedy sketch. Pathetic.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

:lmao this is quite quality 

KIU Cena


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

cena's mom had sex with buckwheat!!!!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Im not even gonna lie...I lol'd at the Wendy's joke.

Damn Darren looks just like Cena...


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

im marking for the buckwheat comment. i compared him to such last night lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol Gay joke lol.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wow these are really good insults. Is calling gabriel gay really PG?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Cena is growing on me.....I'll admit it...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Not a bad promo.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Wendy's chant? That's nothing, A Double got a "Golden Snack Cakes" chant going recently :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I love you Cena. omg I'm dying.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't care what any of you say, this is kinda funny.


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

Nexus is done...Cena has buried them in this promo.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

That gay joke wasn't very pg


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

-Mystery- said:


> Cena makes fun of all his rivals.


Exactly. People need to calm the fuck down.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I want to buy Cena's shirt for the lol's


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Is this a HHH promo? Or maybe some shit the Rock would say before a group.


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao
this is one of Cenas better promos


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

cena did a good job save for the gay joke


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao "miau miau miau pppppppprrrrrrrrr"


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Travis Bickle said:


> I heard specific boring chants. And now look this red hot angle is turning into a lame Cena comedy sketch. Pathetic.


Might wanna open your ears. 

Cena always makes fun of his rivals, this is nothing new.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Cena97 just shit on every single one of you. Cena97 > All you idiots. :lmao


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

he CRUSTED darren young TWICE!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT :lmao


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

darren young back to FCW


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

This promo is ... not terrible? Kinda okay? Wait, I'm enjoying myself? WTF?!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

True words by Cena.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Cena had some funny moments during this promo.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

iMac said:


> That gay joke wasn't very pg


Meet him at the comedy club :lmao


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Im not even gonna lie...I lol'd at the Wendy's joke.
> 
> Damn Darren looks just like Cena...


Yeah, I was laughing, too.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG. Cena is sounding a lot like the Rock now. Breaking the 4th wallish ("only on Raw can you get a Wendy's chant) and verbally destroying everyone. I actually like it.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Cena is getting his 2003 Triple H on right now.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Nexus being made to look like a bunch of clowns - brilliant.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*AND I QUOTE*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The heat cole gets is just awesome!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

-Mystery- said:


> Cena makes fun of all his rivals.


This, exactly.

Opponents insult each other. Wrestling 101. Hell, that's a basic in any competition, anywhere.

I guess some of our IWC brothers are just pussies.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

ITS ALCIDE


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

And I quote!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Rofl Weakest Link lol, I called DY that a earlier.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Good promo


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

email= heat magnet


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena hating on his brother from another mother


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

AND I FUCKIN QUOTE WHAT WHAT WHAT


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

What the fuck is with this email bullshit? Real lame.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Cole is dressed like he's in the Mafia


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

The biggest heel on Raw just entered the building.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SKynet is making a match


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Worst opening to RAW in some time


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Darren Young just got buried.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Derek said:


> *AND I QOUTE*


And I use spell check?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

can we have JR back.....please?


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

7 matches in one Raw? WTF?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

AND I QUOTE

Please Cole kindly SHUT THE CCAANNNDDDYY FUCK UP


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm really sick of this "virtual GM" B.S.

They need to just name somebody, whether it's Michael Cole or not.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

dawgs101 said:


> This, exactly.
> 
> Opponents insult each other. Wrestling 101. Hell, that's a basic in any competition, anywhere.
> 
> I guess some of our IWC brothers are just pussies.


HE BURIED THEM. :lmao

Some people are too far into the woods to see the trees.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

At least Barrett is getting some heat..


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

iMac said:


> That gay joke wasn't very pg


Who is that in your sig?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

examing the nexus


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Might wanna open your ears.
> 
> Cena always makes fun of his rivals, this is nothing new.


Yeah and it always kills the momentum of the rivalry... so it's not excusable. I thought this time they had finally got it right.

FACT: Nexus half as cool as they were last week.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cena is gayer than ever!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

pjpst6 said:


> And I use spell check?


:lmao


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

alrudd said:


> Worst opening to RAW in some time


Get a sense of humor.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

pjpst6 said:


> And I use spell check?


You all have permission the chant "you fucked up" at me. This one time.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i'm telling you, riley joining the nexus


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

So Bret has to wrestle AGAIN...:no:

Well, here's to Edge, Jericho and Cena picking up victories

And Nexus members being cut down


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

pjpst6 said:


> And I use spell check?


Grammmer poleese?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Later, Otunga.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I'm really sick of this "virtual GM" B.S.
> 
> They need to just name somebody, whether it's Michael Cole or not.


its The Rock


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Darren Young just got buried.


about time you showed up.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

wade barret loses and is exiled


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm just waiting for for Cena to burst out with 'Ho ho boys and girls, lets use our imagination!'


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so..Barret to leave the group tonight


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ok bye darren young.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

pjpst6 said:


> And I use spell check?


Hehehe, busted


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

David shut the hell up before I whoop your nappy headed ass...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah, whoever said some members might be kicked out tonight might be right.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

What if Barrett loses himself tonight he must exile himself.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

alrudd said:


> Worst opening to RAW in some time


retard


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fuck off Cena!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Travis Bickle said:


> Yeah and it always kills the momentum of the rivalry... so it's not excusable. I thought this time they had finally got it right.
> 
> FACT: Nexus half as cool as they were last week.


Hasn't killed anything. They're still getting tons of heat.

You're just too far in the woods to see the trees. Sucks for you.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Derek said:


> You all have permission the chant "you fucked up" at me. This one time.


You fucked up


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh hey um when does the whole Miz/Nexus thing get addressed?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Otunga is from I LOVE NEW YORK on VH1! 


Get a real fucking general manager....


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Jericho to put Barret over


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Jericho vs Barret? STOKED


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Jericho/Barret eh? 

I see maybe Tarver and Young losing.


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

Cena's been on a hot streak on the mic tonight


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So Barrett claims they are stronger then ever, then threatens to kick out anyone if they lose.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

chris jericho gonna lose


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cena is GOD.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Wade Barrett vs. Chris Jericho???? I love it.... Wade Barrett to win this....


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cool start to the show.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Should be aome good matches tonight then


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

skookum said:


> Who is that in your sig?


Ashlynn Brooke


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Are the losers going to get thrown in a crate that will be sent back to FCW?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Y2J has been getting immense face reactions recently.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

how could anyone hate that opening, i was dying laughing, and we get at least 7 raw matches tonight!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i'd love to see gabriel vs danielson


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Jericho vs Drew - I'm feeling this RAW

I say Otunga vs Bret Hart :lmao even wrestling skills


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Awesome. So this means that Bryan will be wrestling tonight. It's about time we saw Jericho vs. Barrett also.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> Grammmer poleese?


lol, hey man. anytime the new guy can get a slam in on the mod, you do it.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I lol'd at the Cena promo. I feel ashamed


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Otunga to go home plz


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

VINTAGE CENA


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Who gets to face Bret???


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i'd love to see gabriel vs danielson


it would be awesome


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nexus cutting the fat. Hopefully goodbye Young & Otunga.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

dawgs101 said:


> retard


He's right, it was a good poening till that gay ass Cena interupted.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Travis Bickle said:


> Yeah and it always kills the momentum of the rivalry... so it's not excusable. I thought this time they had finally got it right.
> 
> FACT: Nexus half as cool as they were last week.


Thank you. Props.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Does anyone think that if someone's exiled they'll show on Smackdown in a couple of months?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Best Part of this show:


Mafia II commercial.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Hasn't killed anything. They're still getting tons of heat.
> 
> You're just too far in the woods to see the trees. Sucks for you.



Nice metaphor. I'm just basing my opinions on what I see - Nexus heat coming off a summerslam win would have been off the charts. The wrong decision was made.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> how could anyone hate that opening, i was dying laughing, and we get at least 7 raw matches tonight!



Hmm, I can see one of them squashing Santino, yoshi, Goldust or one of The Usoes.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

So is Bret going to have to wrestle a match tonight??


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Hemingway said:


> Who gets to face Bret???


Hopefully Sheffield. He kind of looks like Goldberg anyway.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Just got out of the show. How was the opener??


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> Does anyone think that if someone's exiled they'll show on Smackdown in a couple of months?


young back to the straight edge society because punk at summerslam looked like he cutting the fat too.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

who is Hart gonna face?


----------



## Santino316 (Jun 21, 2010)

Last week Barrett said the balance of power was going to change this week on Raw and he just vowed Nexus will be stronger by the end of the night, one way or another. I get the feeling something big might be coming.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Barrett's winning

2 Nexus going home tonight...

Whoever faces Edge and whoever faces Cena... Count on it!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Honestly I don't think that was a verbal burial. HHH's promo to Booker T was a verbal burial. Austin labelling Lance Storm BORING was a verbal burial. This was more like The Rock before HIAC(except not as epic).

Nexus was getting mega heat in this crowd but now it's just amplified. BEfore Cena appeared, a small group tried to start up a "You tapped out" chant, without success. After Cena's promo the whole building was shouting it. It's not a big deal.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Vegeta4000 said:


> Jericho vs Drew - I'm feeling this RAW
> 
> I say Otunga vs Bret Hart :lmao even wrestling skills



What has Drew to do here?


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow Cena seems better than usual on the mic tonight. Or it may be because i haven't paid much attention to him or opening segments in weeks.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Vegeta4000 said:


> I say Otunga vs Bret Hart :lmao even wrestling skills


Yes sir.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

God I wish Cena would fuck off cause this lame as hell.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Travis Bickle said:


> Nice metaphor. I'm just basing my opinions on what I see - Nexus heat coming off a summerslam win would have been off the charts. The wrong decision was made.


The heat would have been nice, but at the end of the day people don't pay to see heels.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Got a feeling Jericho will put Barrett over.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

-Mystery- said:


> Hasn't killed anything. They're still getting tons of heat.
> 
> You're just too far in the woods to see the trees. Sucks for you.


DAMN who's that hot girl in ur sig?! I was trying to PM ya but I dun think you got it!


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

I think Danielson will do the jobski for some Nexus member. Hopefully not.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

As long as Tarver, Gabriel, Skip & Barrett stay I'm cool. I'm not going to lie I marked for the Wendy's joke!


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

The start of the show wasn't as bad as previous starts, so I can't complain. So are we really gonna see 7 matches tonight?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

That was a great opening segment imo.

Also, people SERIOUSLY need to calm down about Nexus not being a threat anymore. There is no way in hell Nexus' attempt at taking over the WWE is over. They are just going to drop some members. Keep the ones that actually have a future in the WWE.


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

JeremyCB23 said:


> how could anyone hate that opening, i was dying laughing, and we get at least 7 raw matches tonight!


You must be very easily pleased then, just like the audience of 5 year olds


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

3 2 1 YEAH


----------



## BrunetteBeauty87 (Nov 25, 2009)

Cena just made me so mad. He's just way to arrogant. Nexus is still strong!


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

the best in the world has arrived.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jericho <3


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

NOW YA KNOW












*
JERICHO*


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

You know they aren't getting rid of Barrett. I can't believe Jericho is going to have to job for this guy. Better Barrett than Evan Bourne, I guess.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Justin Roberts is still in WWE? 



WHYYYY


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

BrunetteBeauty87 said:


> Cena just made me so mad. He's just way to arrogant. Nexus is still strong!


Get out...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

good raw so far, hopefully riley to get recruited to nexus?


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Come on Wade


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

it is me or is jericho entering undertaker/micheals terrority where being a sustained heel just wont work because the crowd won't accept or allow it.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Here we go. I say Jericho will put Wade over.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Taking bets on Jericho calling Barrett A STUPID MAN or something along those lines


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

v1mattitude said:


> You must be very easily pleased then, just like the audience of 5 year olds


dude lighten the fuck up, its entertainment if you just pulled the hate back from your eyes and actually enjoyed wwe for what it is maybe we would not have to hear you bitch on here like a 5 year old girl with skinned knees.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Got a feeling Jericho will put Barrett over.


This.

And the rest of Nexus to ... lose? 

I think it could happen.


----------



## Santino316 (Jun 21, 2010)

Miz will cost Daniel Bryanson his match.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Y2J Y2J Y2J!!!!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

ikarinokami said:


> it is me or is jericho entering undertaker/micheals terrority where being a sustained heel just wont work because the crowd won't accept or allow it.


I agree


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

GD™ said:


> Justin Roberts is still in WWE? [/SIZE]


Things may get awkward when he has to introduce Bryan. If Bryan straightens Roberts tie I'd mark.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Vegeta4000 said:


> Jericho vs Drew - I'm feeling this RAW
> 
> *I say Otunga vs Bret Hart* :lmao *even wrestling skills*


I hope not, that botch-monkey could end up killing Bret


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rmx820 said:


> That was a great opening segment imo.
> 
> Also, people SERIOUSLY need to calm down about Nexus not being a threat anymore. There is no way in hell Nexus' attempt at taking over the WWE is over. They are just going to drop some members. Keep the ones that actually have a future in the WWE.


But, John Cena told us they weren't! And Cena never, well, can't lie!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

v1mattitude said:


> You must be very easily pleased then, just like the audience of 5 year olds


Get over yourself.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jericho should put Barrett over here


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol <3 jericho


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why do they have so many extra shirts in their locker room? Haha


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Jericho face pops.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

DROPKICK CITY


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Jericho is shamelessly pandering to the crowd something he vowed never to do.

Hypocrite.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

jericho's wrestling noises ftw!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

How tall is Barrett?? He looks like a giant.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

So where the hell is Jericho's character going??


Is he heel or face or something in between?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Just got out of the show. How was the opener??


Cena cut a promo and OMGZBERIED!11!! all Nexus members (he insulted and made fun of all the members one by one)

Now as ordered by the GM They'll al face one of their Team WWE counterparts on 1 vs 1 matches, Wade Barrett is facing Jericho.

I just saw my broadcast is delayed. stupid cable :no:.


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm sticking to my guns and not watching tonight, a friend will text when when randy vs sheamus feud is own thats the only thing that has my interest

Turn it to TBS Family Guy I just saw 2 kick ass mafia 2 commecials


----------



## the_enforcer4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmmm first Raw I've watched since probably before Mania but the opening segment was pretty decent.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG HE DID A CHOP!!!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> How tall is Barrett?? He looks like a giant.


6 feet 5 inches


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll mark to hear a "YOU STUPID JERK, YOU STUPID STUPID JERK."


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Halo Star said:


> I'm sticking to my guns and not watching tonight, a friend will text when when randy vs sheamus feud is own thats the only thing that has my interest
> 
> Turn it to TBS Family Guy I just saw 2 kick ass mafia 2 commecials


won't say I miss ya


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

jericho is certainly a legend in everyones eyes. he gets pops even when fighting a face.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

v1mattitude said:


> You must be very easily pleased then, just like the audience of 5 year olds


You're a fan of Matt Hardy. Your opinion is void.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

TehJerichoFan said:


> How tall is Barrett?? He looks like a giant.


In the words of Jericho, "he is a giant destroyer! Tell them Cole!"


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

marking for the running bulldog


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Halo Star said:


> I'm sticking to my guns and not watching tonight, a friend will text when when randy vs sheamus feud is own thats the only thing that has my interest
> 
> Turn it to TBS Family Guy I just saw 2 kick ass mafia 2 commecials


Mafia II is going to be the sex.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Young vs Cena, Bye Bye Young , Enter Titus O'Neil


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Maybe he'll let Wade win like he did with Cena.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

When Barrett's facial expression show concern/fear he looks like such a baby :lmao

WALLS of JERICHO baby!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Rice9999 said:


> You're a fan of Matt Hardy. Your opinion is void.


unless if its an opinion on making an epic sandwich


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Jericho to miss a lionsault in this match.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Barrett is looking sloppy tonight, something I didn't expect.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

so, will Bret Hart actually be in the ring tonight?


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

Vampires suck is such a rip off of them stupid scary movies 3,4 etc.

God I hope wwe gives time to orton vs sheamus, I'm so sick of fucking nxt and cena in general

mafia 2 commecial showed, you throwing a dude in a grave, I'm not kidding turn it to family guy wait for the commecials and you will see it


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Barrett's kinda sloppy in there.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Hammertron said:


> jericho is certainly a legend in everyones eyes. he gets pops even when fighting a face.


Hopefully 7 Nexus matches means no Divas shit tonight


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Awesome counter.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

great match!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

that codebreaker counter was awesome!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

shit.. a clean win?


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

NeXus 1 WWE 0


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So Barrett is still leader of Nexus.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

good match


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

oh my god, he just beat jericho


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Chris Jericho is fucking buried.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Torch=Passed


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice clean win.

They still have too many shirts in their locker room. Haha.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Jericho's Enzuguri used to finish matches  lol


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Barrett over Jericho clean. Good stuff (and I'm a Jericho mark lol)


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Everyone that said Barrett is out, ha!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

First one went as expected


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Liniert said:


> so, will Bret Hart actually be in the ring tonight?


Hopefully not.
Barrett beats Jericho tisk tisk


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wonder when they will get their own individual music


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> Young vs Cena, Bye Bye Young , Enter Titus O'Neil


Why would you replace a crappy guy with a crappy guy?


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Where are all the users that were criticizing me and insisting that Michael Cole was a heel announcer full time? Seemed like he called that one pretty much down the middle.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Wade Barrett=WWE Champ before the end of the year....good match by the way...


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

when was the last time jericho actually won


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Odds all the Nexus members win tonight? 1/1

Anyone find the Nexus song ironic? "WE stand ALONE?" how?


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice match.

The crowd was all for a Jericho face turn.


----------



## KnS (Nov 10, 2006)

Great opening by Cena. Feels good to be a fan of both Cena and Nexus (well, Wade anyway). Saves me the trouble of psychoanalyzing the show from now till 11:00.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

ZOMG, Jericho lost, he's been berried fpalm


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why would you replace a crappy guy with a crappy guy?


To make it a win?


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

cena is just ripping every single nexus member one by one.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> Jericho's Enzuguri used to finish matches  lol


only if he hit it on jobbers like christian 8*D


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wait, so Bret actually is doing something?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Waiting for Miz interference in the AmDrag match.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Was it just me or did Jericho not say a "Ask him" during the match?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

FUCK GUYS JERICHO LOST TO SOMEONE WHO IS THE LEADER OF A FACTION THAT ISNT A THREAT FUCKING BURIED FUCK WWE FUCK FUCKKKKKKKKKKKk


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why would you replace a crappy guy with a crappy guy?


More like why would you replace a crappy guy with an even crappier guy


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so who do you think Bret will have to wrestle?

im saying Gabriel


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh Jericho. You let me down, son


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, that was pretty predictable...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Jericho puts over Evan Bourne and Wade Barrett in the past three months.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Good match right there glad Drew won clean - I wreckon 2 will be "exiled" from the group

I guess this means we wont have any mention of the WWE Championship tonight? Was looking forward to seeing who's the number one contender / potentially 

Still can't quite get over Daniel Bryan returning, as HBK said he's a huge talenttt as most the marks here will tell ya


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

nWo2010 said:


> Odds all the Nexus members win tonight? 1/1
> 
> Anyone find the Nexus song ironic? "WE stand ALONE?" how?


We are one

look it up

christ


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

:lmao @ John Cena's pic


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Good job, Jericho. That's what we need in WWE, MORE clean wins for these pushed guys like Sheamus, Barrett and Swagger. Sheamus beating Orton or Cena unfairly, and leaving the announcers to give an excuse to make them look better than him, doesn't do them any favors. Barrett going over Jericho CLEAN tonight is huge and makes people take him seriously.

If you're not willing to sacrifice your established stars to build new ones, don't bother pushing them at all.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Halo Star said:


> I'm sticking to my guns and not watching tonight, a friend will text when when randy vs sheamus feud is own thats the only thing that has my interest
> 
> Turn it to TBS Family Guy I just saw 2 kick ass mafia 2 commecials


So stay the hell out the thread nobody cares.


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

how do you guys think wwe will pull off 7 match in a night, on a good night they have 5 at the most


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Anyone that has a WWE Collectible Slurpee Cup is a tool. :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

nocturnalg said:


> Honestly I don't think that was a verbal burial. HHH's promo to Booker T was a verbal burial. Austin labelling Lance Storm BORING was a verbal burial. This was more like The Rock before HIAC(except not as epic).
> 
> Nexus was getting mega heat in this crowd but now it's just amplified. BEfore Cena appeared, a small group tried to start up a "You tapped out" chant, without success. After Cena's promo the whole building was shouting it. It's not a big deal.


Exactly. Nice to see somebody reacting with some common sense.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Hopefully Young is the guy to lose. Bring in Alex Riley as his replacement.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why would you replace a crappy guy with a crappy guy?


Lol not me, WWE


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

damn lots of hate tonight on the site, and its been a good raw so far


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

You forgot your straw lol wow rey. That's gay its so obvious the guy who faces cena will probably lose. I PREDICT THAT THE GUY VS. BRYAN WILL END IN A DQ CUZ OF MIZ ...


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Vegeta4000 said:


> Good match right there glad *Drew* won clean - I wreckon 2 will be "exiled" from the group
> 
> I guess this means we wont have any mention of the WWE Championship tonight? Was looking forward to seeing who's the number one contender / potentially
> 
> Still can't quite get over Daniel Bryan returning, as HBK said he's a huge talenttt as most the marks here will tell ya


That's Wade Barrett not Drew


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Halo Star said:


> how do you guys think wwe will pull off 7 match in a night, on a good night they have 5 at the most


They will be ... shorter matches


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> :lmao @ John Cena's pic


Hahaha 
I was thinking the same. 
He looks like such a tool.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So it's Cena vs Cena tonight then? I'm still dying over Wendys.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> FUCK GUYS JERICHO LOST TO SOMEONE WHO IS THE LEADER OF A FACTION THAT ISNT A THREAT FUCKING BURIED FUCK WWE FUCK FUCKKKKKKKKKKKk


Calm down bro.

Alot more losses coming from where that came from.

Probably 2 members of Nexus will lose (Whoever's left to wrestle Cena and possibly Edge/Daniel Bryan)

I just KNOW The Miz is interferring in Danielson's match anyway it goes


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

GD™ said:


> Anyone that has a WWE Collectible Slurpee Cup is a tool. :lmao:


thousands of 13 year olds across America disagree with you lol


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

GD™ said:


> Anyone that has a WWE Collectible Slurpee Cup is a tool. :lmao


You're a fan of Jersey Shore, I don't think you're allowed to call anyone a tool


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

Jason93 said:


> Good job, Jericho. That's what we need in WWE, MORE clean wins for these pushed guys like Sheamus, Barrett and Swagger. Sheamus beating Orton or Cena unfairly, and leaving the announcers to give an excuse to make them look better than him, doesn't do them any favors. Barrett going over Jericho CLEAN tonight is huge and makes people take him seriously.
> 
> If you're not willing to sacrifice your established stars to build new ones, don't bother pushing them at all.


THIS! Absolutely spot on sir! BTW So far a very solid start to Raw. Cena actually made me laugh and a solid opening match. Here's hoping the momentum will be kept up. 

Any bets on how long it takes the Wendy's chant and Cena's reaction to end up on Botchamania?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone in the UK just see that Maynards advert. I felt like I've just licked acid off a toads stomach.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> That's Wade Barrett not Drew


It scares me that people are getting the two mixed ... considering they've never been on the same show


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

GD™ said:


> Anyone that has a WWE Collectible Slurpee Cup is a tool. :lmao


I only got the Undertaker straw...does that make me a bad person?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> FUCK GUYS JERICHO LOST TO SOMEONE WHO IS THE LEADER OF A FACTION THAT ISNT A THREAT FUCKING BURIED FUCK WWE FUCK FUCKKKKKKKKKKKk


...it's called putting someone "over". jericho doesn't need all the spotlight, titles etc...he's at a point where he can just help the younger guys and he's doing that.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

CHARLIE!!!! We need a BIRDS OF WAR appearance!


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Barrett beats Jericho
Cena beats Black Cena
Slater beats Hart
Otunga beats Truth
Tarver beats Morrison
Gabriel beats Daniels


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Of course it was #1 search term, people looking for streams


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

WWE Sumerslam 1# search? yea with "stream" at the end of it


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

ShaggyK said:


> thousands of 13 year olds across America disagree with you lol


Good point.



Ditcka said:


> You're a fan of Jersey Shore, I don't think you're allowed to call anyone a tool


This guy must be one of those 13 year olds...


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

wow i'm glad these guys dressed up for this


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, and the crowd doesn't give a shit about the hosts.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Isn't Justin Long the guy form the Mac vs. PC commercial?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

It's Charlie!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn, forgot they were still doing guest hosts.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

leon79 said:


> Of course it was #1 search term, people looking for streams


:lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

crowds dead lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

no Raw "WWE Summerslam stream" was the most searched term.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Who the fuck...


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

who are these guys


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

Who the frak are these three tools?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

no Drew=fail


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

jason seduekis is f'n hilarious


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Nexus beatdown of the guest host please!!!!!!!!




....Or the typical RKO will suffice


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Raw to go downhill 165 mph unless this is over before it starts


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Begone useless celebs. THis is wrestling damn it


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Finally have some good Guest Host.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Beelzebubs said:


> Anyone in the UK just see that Maynards advert. I felt like I've just licked acid off a toads stomach.


They're usually pretty fucking cool, yeah.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Even Bryan got more of a reaction than these guys.










a little bit sarcastic​


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Who the hell are these guys?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wow,guest host, unannounced hosts?


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

CRINGEOMETER JUST WENT THROUGH THE ROOF.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

who are these goofy ass white dudes?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

fpalm


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Lame..


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

oh Gawd


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

these guys are already annoying the hell out of me, how many damn times do you have to say Monday Night RAW??? seriously....


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

is that the guy from the pc vs mac commercial god they are face hosts


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ever heard a crowd THIS dead?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright, stop please. 

The guy in the middle is from something..... I can't remember.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

This guy sucked dick on SNL... and continues to showcase it here.


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

The one dude has notes on his palm.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Cheap pop!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is embarrassing!*


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Honestly if Nexus won every match, I wouldn't care. I'm not even big on most of the those guys but they really killed a red hot angle with Team WWE winning last night. Nexus need SOMETHING and for


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

this is painful..


----------



## jackalltrade82 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, this is bad...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

get the guest host crap out of the way early thank god


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Charlie's on Comedy Central AND USA. Wild card indeed.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Because when nobody knows who the F you are, ALWAYS cheer the hometown team!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

some kid already has cena's purple shirt.

LA LAKERS 2 TIME WORLD CHAMPIONS < LMAO FAIL.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is kinda hard to watch.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

YEAH HERE WE ARE YEAH ALRIGHT RAW YEAH ALRIGHT HERE WE GO ALRIGHT YEAH ITS RAW STAPLES CENTER YEAH YEAH


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

NATALYA!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm glad I have it on mute.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Great, another bunch of guys as guest hosts who think that they are funny.

I can hear JR now... "Well folks, we are live.."


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Its actually 16 time world champions but hey who's keepin track


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

justin, pretty sure the lakers are more than 2 time world champions.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. Natalya.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

god damn natalya is hot


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

they suck

cena's promo on the other hand was golden


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Liniert said:


> WWE Sumerslam 1# search? yea with "stream" at the end of it


lmao. Classic


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Crap.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

fuck shit damn Natalya is so fucking sexy!!!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I was just about to ask ask which of these will be heel. 

Umm NVM. They just sound dumb.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

"The next tag=team champs"?

They ARE the champs. fpalm


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh my God that is an incredible woman.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The Hart Dynasty? Who?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol she almost fell


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Nattie is going to be the best thing about this show tonight I think.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

:faint::side:fpalm


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

at least something good came out of that fail fest


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

joshman82 said:


> ...it's called putting someone "over". jericho doesn't need all the spotlight, titles etc...he's at a point where he can just help the younger guys and he's doing that.


Wooooooooooooosh


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

OK, they need to never have guest hosts again... like, ever.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

What sucks is guest hosts, no matter how talented they are never translate well when it comes to wrestling. I hope guest hosts stop coming soon! Justin Long is a good actor in my opinion though. Hart Dynasty! Where we're they last night? lol


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

omg natty, i want you


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Natalya's ass to save yet another show


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Charlie needs to grab Mac and Dennis, yell "WILD CARD BITCHES!" and have Birds of War vs. Hart Dynasty for the Tag Titles right now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nattie saved this segment


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

These are the movie equivelant of jobbers.
the little bearded one is annoying as fuck.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol bye then. Why do they even bother with guest hosts


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

If their opponent is the Usos I'm gonna fucking scream!


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Obviously no one here is a fan of the funniest show ever ITS ALWAYS SUNNY IN PHILADEPHIA.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*AND I QUOTE*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow...I don't think Natalya is EXTREMELY hot or anything but DAYUM does she look good tonight.:yum:


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Natalya just oozes charisma.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

anyone notice the guy from True Blood is sitting behind Cole? The guy in the white shirt.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Nattie's ass on Raw  All is forgiven in regards to this guest host BS ...
























... tonight


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice! New titles!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

New belts


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

NEW TITLES?!?!!?


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice, they're unifying the belts. That's OK with me.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

new titlesssssssss


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

About f'n time.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

WoW New titles??


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

new belts?!?!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

new belts?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

New tag titles!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CHANGE IS COMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NOW ONTO THE WWE TITLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## break_down.exe (Feb 1, 2010)

Dear god Tyson Kid is going to give himself cancer with all of that tanning.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

doood.. omg marking those belts are nice


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

New Tag Belts look Awesome!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

those belts look bad ass


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

New Tag Team Titles FTW!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

New tag titles!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

VINTAGE LAPTOP


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

NEW BELTS!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Finally. One set of titles. Also what the hell are those?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nattie's filling out that T-Shirt rather nicely!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ooo new Belts

their Gorgeous!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

About time tbh.

Titles look retarded though


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Rest in Peace, TT division.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

WOW THAT BELT actually looks good


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

NEW BELTS ARE CRISPYYYYY


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Geez. Finally.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Some nice lookin' gold there.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

New belts, now the WWE Title please


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Those belts don't look too good.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ugly ass titles.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, Brett at least got some TV time today..


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

bronze??


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Great now I hope they change the WWE title


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

New tag team titles, soon to be new unified woman title @ NoC. New gear for Cena...Maybe Miz will bring us a new WWE championship?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

New Belts!











Look terrible


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

NEW TAG TITLES WOHOO, WTF THEY LOOK LIKE SHIT.....BRONZE?!?!?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

VRsick said:


> justin, pretty sure the lakers are more than 2 time world champions.


was thinkin the same thing


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

Good, that was quick. And finally they just have one belt..


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Good New Titles!!!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Been wondering when they were gonna do that


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

will94 said:


> Charlie needs to grab Mac and Dennis, yell "WILD CARD BITCHES!" and have Birds of War vs. Hart Dynasty for the Tag Titles right now.


Now that would be EPIC.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Finally new belts. About time.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow that's bad


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Titles. Fuck them, fix the WWE Title!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Was the person who designed the belt on crack?? fpalm


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Nattie's Ass >>> Some Gay Belt.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Hopefully they grow on me... but not until Raw gets some decent teams.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Not sure about the new look


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

them belts are straight gangsta pimpin....


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

love the bronze colour on them


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

haha fucking A i was right


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Mmmm, new tag belts. Not sure on them tbh


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nevermind they look fucking cheap.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

New belts! Is is me or do they have a reddish glow to them?


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Hopefully the gm will change the WWE Championship back now


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

"I have recieved another email from the GM" - No really, Cole? I thought it was an email from your buddy The Miz.

Oh snap, they finally officially nixed the idea of seperate tag team champions. Now do it to the Womens Division also.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

gabriel is out of the nexus


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*They look like copper. I hope they don't turn green. 



And now Natalia has nothing to carry. 
*


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

About time they dropped those stupid belts. I like this idea.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Is the 'new logo' on the titles?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

killer promo from gabriel


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Well so much for Gabriel being in a decent match


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Finally we get some new belts. They're not bad compared to some of the recent designs


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

I dont know

Initial response is too much gold, not enough design maybe

Need another detailed look

BTW, Bret to take that 450 SPLASH


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Gabriel looks like a straight ... :lmao


----------



## The Great One- (Jun 17, 2006)

The new belts matches there tans


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Gaybriel is so intimidating


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Those belts design is not bad but wtf its Bronze.....


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I can't take anything Gabriel says seriously anymore because of Cena.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

What an eventful way to go to commercial break, that will def. keep me on the edge of my seat...


----------



## BrunetteBeauty87 (Nov 25, 2009)

The belts are nice, but wwe doesn't do tag teams very well anymore. Why are they doing this? Does this mean we will get to see tag team wrestling again. Can vince please do this with the world title instead.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Travis Bickle said:


> Natalya just oozes charisma.


When I get threw with her she will be oozing alright


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They will definitely take some getting used to.


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

please let Bret lose, i like Gabriel.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

As to the guest hosts...I've heard louder pops for the Gobbledy Gooker.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i kinda like the belts...they're different...they are big though. maybe this means natalya doesn't have to carry the belts too...so she can now focus on actual wrestling


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Since I can't see Bret taking too many bumps, I'm guessing Gabriel isn't going to be in Nexus much longer.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *They look like copper. I hope they don't turn green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's alright she still has to carry all the charisma.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

they look kind of plain. hopefully they grow on me. I'll always prefer the old wwf world tag titles the most.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

So...how do we get around the fact that Bret just can't wrestle??? He looked better last night than he usually does, but he still can't even take a bump.


----------



## Shad01 (Jan 1, 2010)

Will nexus lose a match tonight?


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Has anyone noticed Joe Manganiello, who plays the werewolf Alcide in True Blood, ringside behind the commentators?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> 
> And now Natalia has nothing to carry.
> *


She can....Nevermind too easy :side:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The new belts look like giant pennies.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *They look like copper. I hope they don't turn green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey LC 


Nah, so far she has carried Raw tonight!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

god damnit gabriel vs morrison or bryan should be happening


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Derek said:


> Since I can't see Bret taking too many bumps, I'm guessing Gabriel isn't going to be in Nexus much longer.


If he loses, that fat Punk hater from YouTube is gonna be PISSED.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> When I get threw with her she will be oozing alright


Skip Sheffield is confused.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> Titles. Fuck them, fix the WWE Title!


yup.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Travis Bickle said:


> It's alright she still has to carry all the charisma.


she has 2 more important things to carry, and i heard they cause back pain


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shivaki said:


> Oh snap, they finally officially nixed the idea of seperate tag team champions. Now do it to the Womens Division also.


If only. Might be the only thing that can save the division


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

'my full fipty sblash'
deadly.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I've got this sinking feeling Justin might bite the bullet :sad: I hope not! I just can't see Hart jobbing.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Watch out Bret, Gabriel giving that porno stare.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

btw i was expecting the gate crashers to come out and attack the hart dynasty


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

i never liked the Guest Host thing and id they are really just going to use them for about a minute now, whats the point really? Did this really make anyone want to see their movie. Does anyone remember what the name of the movie they were promoting is? Just realize its done Vince. Its done.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Seriously I think we will see two more new titles in the next month or so.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

New belts could be made of chocolate


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm going to reserve judgment on the look of the new titles until we actually see them up close (maybe on WWE.com or something). I couldn't tell what the design was, how many pieces they are, etc.

But awesome that one of the greatest tag champs ever brought them out.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *And now Natalia has nothing to carry.
> *


She would if they put her back into active wrestling duty.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *They look like copper. I hope they don't turn green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well....she's uh, still carrying two things.....pretty nicely too I should add!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

sharpshooter1991 said:


> please let Bret lose, i like Gabriel.


big x2 from me, i like Bret too but cmon how can he CLEANLY beat Gabriel?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Justin Gabriel's stare is awesome.

I think originally he wasn't suppose to hang out on the top rope, he just wanted to make sure he kept his balance. Then after he did it a few times, he made it into a work.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> they look kind of plain. hopefully they grow on me. I'll always prefer the old wwf world tag titles the most.


ALL the old WWF titles are better than the WWE titles (except maybe the WHC but that's a WCW belt anyway)


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> That's Wade Barrett not Drew



I've been up a long time don't bully me :sad:

Fine I'm glad WADEEEEE won.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

They look like they are made out of Bronze. Third hahaha


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

JeremyCB23 said:


> she has 2 more important things to carry, and i heard they cause back pain


Something wrong with her shoulder blades?


----------



## quoipourquoi (Feb 13, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *And now Natalia has nothing to carry.
> *


Poor girl probably has back problems already...


EDIT: Damn. Beat to the tit joke.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> And now Natalia has nothing to carry.
> *


:lmao

First thing that crossed my mind when i heard they had new belts


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I like the looks of the belts, gives it a retro look.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

If they're going to keep a theme for NEW titles

Then I'm all in for leaving the WWE Title and ESPECIALLY the WHC just THE WAY THEY ARE.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

New belts...They've got to resurrect tag team wrestling in the WWE. The recent Beer Money/Motor City Machine Guns best of 5 can't be topped by anything the WWE has right now.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

anyone notice the True Blood guy sitting behind Cole in the white shirt?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Gabriels to win probably... Skip to do the same as well


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

[MDB] said:


> I've got this sinking feeling Justin might bite the bullet :sad: I hope not! I just can't see Hart jobbing.


I doubt it, he's the #2 guy in the group.

Darren Young is getting replaced with Alex Riley probably, as he's making an appearance tonight. The rest will probably win, except maybe Tarver who might get replaced by somebody like Harris.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

king lol, "dont even start" at cole,


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> about time you showed up.


Aww, you waited for me...


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

quoipourquoi said:


> Poor girl probably has back problems already...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Damn. Beat to the tit joke.



Too many bumps?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

michael tarver know your role and take that shit outta your face.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

come on tarver make it a win!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Tarver jobbing to bryan NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Wat no? Tarver's gonna go?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

tarver should wrestle with that one.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here we go again


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So what just happened?????
Why isn't it Bret and Justin???


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Tarver is gone


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> btw i was expecting the gate crashers to come out and attack the hart dynasty


Which would likely cause security to hit the ring as no one would know who they are.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

I'll miss you Tarver.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

We have to hear this theme song like 10 times tonight.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

DB


YES


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Tarver vs Bryan?? This should be good.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Silence for Bryan.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fuck yes!!!!


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Alright. Hopefully Michael Tarver can win. I love Daniel Bryan, but I don't want to see Tarver go. Dammit!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dragon


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Dragon!


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

nWo2010 said:


> anyone notice the True Blood guy sitting behind Cole in the white shirt?


Like maybe the 12 people before you that asked this question...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Michael Tarver

Wait. WHAT?!!?!?!?

Miz might end it for him!! No!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome Theme song for DB. I expect The Mix to interfer.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao Cole is still at it.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and cue Cole heel turn....I guess Tarver is out


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


> Tarver jobbing to bryan NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Doubt it... I see Miz interfering as well


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Miz to get invovled in this somehow plz.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

wait this is bad tarver better win


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

well Tarver is safe...


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Daniel Bryan already hmm, he better not lose


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

o shit tarver vs bryan.....iwc brain about to explode

and tarver has a knock on his head


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Jeez i want dragon to win because i'm a massive mark.

But i don't want tarver to leave nexus. 

This is a really tough choice


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Bryan's theme is ... AWESOME


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Guest hosts killed the crowd =/


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

miz to interfere


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Hardly any pop for Bryan.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

jobber theme for bryan still -_-


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

"I'm sorry, I love you" 

Damn  Tarver gone most probably


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Tarver's gonna job to Hornswoggle's slightly bigger brother.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh man no way Tarver is going to beat Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Klebold said:


> Silence for Bryan.


Silent chants, eh?


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Daniel Bryan is getting over just like Bret Hart did - through sheer impressive ring work. Good to see.

Ha Cole what a prick - loads of olympians don't eat meat dumbass,


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Heel cole time


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Tarver will win this


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, Cole continues badmouthing Danial Bryan.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Please people do not complain if Danielson loses.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Klebold said:


> Silence for Bryan.


I read this as the crowd was chanting his name.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Derek said:


> :lmao Cole is still at it.


Cole-bryan austin-mchmahon 

book it vince cole the GM.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at cole


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

haha what a nerd.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

ToddTheBod said:


> Hardly any pop for Bryan.


Except for them chanting his name.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I love freaking heel full of hatred cole


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Prince Fielder doesnt eat meat.

Cole fpalm


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

nWo2010 said:


> anyone notice the True Blood guy sitting behind Cole in the white shirt?


Yes, Joe Manganiello. Wasn't sure if that was him but yep.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Bryan doesn't eat meat. lolz


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

He was in the Main Event at Summerslam Cole


Better than main eventing Raw, about as good as just _being in_ Wrestlemania


----------



## jackalltrade82 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cole in full heel mode...


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

he's kickin his head in


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

now that cena pointed it out, i cant stop seeing tarver's underpants


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Cole: ' BAH GAWD he doesnt eat cows'


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh my fucking God...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Lame finish is lame.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes miz save tarver yes yes YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Tarver wins. Thankyou God.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I knew miz was gonna come


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So Tarver stays. 


And the Bryan/Miz feuds.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Bryan will be champ the end of next year.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Fuck yeah. Sensible booking FTW.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And Miz and Riley!

And Bryan is berried!


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

I smell a skull crushing finale to this match... HOW CAN YOU COMPETE ON THE LONGEST RUNNING EPISODIC TELEVISION SERIES AND NOT HAVE A TELEVISION SET?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Bryan vs Riley.. OH SHI-


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Miz and Riley to save things again


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ugh, Tarver stays.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Great!!! Now DB will get the US Title


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Miz to interfere for sure. 
Tarver can't go anywhere. 

Still surreal to see Bryan.

BOTH OF THEM!!!
What is Riley supposed to do tonight?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well done finish.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The hell... damn you Riley I was starting to like you.


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice one Miz .


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

well that was fast


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Great way to finish the match and build the storyline.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Glad to see Bryan look strong and Tarver not leaving.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

oh yea i forgot bout the whole Miz Angle lol


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Bryan hasn't headlined WrestleMania just like your boyfriend Miz, Cole. Cole sure knows a lot about someone he hates so much. Stalker angle FTW.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

DB got owned.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Human Nature said:


> Miz to interfere for sure.
> Tarver can't go anywhere.
> 
> Still surreal to see Bryan.
> ...


Unless I see otherwise, I think he's there to be recruited in place of Young, who is probably the only guy that will lose. I don't see them breaking up the group THAT much, they have to remain a populous group to have an impact.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Those of you who didn't see this end coming raise your hands?...*headcount* Nobody?


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Shit Miz dropped his prop! (And no not the case)


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Miz > Lil B.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

The Miz with the Skull Crushing Finale FTW


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

damn that was sick


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damn, he landed face first on the briefcase.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

wow sick head bump onto the lunchbox


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

awesome!!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Bryan took that bump just to take it.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

lol he didnt even try to protect his face. Took that shit like a man.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

called it


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Skull Crushing Finale is ONLY good when its connected to said briefcase


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

crowd member: thats the way to do it miz

:lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Was that PG?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

i like how cole is making fun of him and, he just called him a nerd haha, and a tool not too long ago when friggin cole is a tool himself. mr. "I'm in love with miz that I bust a nut everytime his music hits" mr. "vintige" himself. mr. "EXCUSE ME, I HAVE JUST RECIEVED AN EMAIL FROM THE GM" somebody needs to put cole back in his place.....BRING JBL BACK FOR THE FRUIT-BOOOTY!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Danielson will probably take the US title for Miz


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that looked like it hurt.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cole must be heel. Come on, make him permanent heel.

"Hey little man! Welcome to the big time!"


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Justin Gabriel vs Bret Hart, what is this SVR2010 Caw mode?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thats the way to do iiit


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

miz vs bryan when it happens is going to be fucking epic


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cole just bust a nut. Disgusting.


----------



## will7291 (Jul 23, 2006)

awww no he didnt protect his face

Bryans gonna get fired!!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Unless I see otherwise, I think he's there to be recruited in place of Young, who is probably the only guy that will lose. I don't see them breaking up the group THAT much, they have to remain a populous group to have an impact.


I also see Otunga losing... hardly but I am thinking Slater too


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

That poor case... by the time Miz cashes it in it'll be disformed.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Unless I see otherwise, I think he's there to be recruited in place of Young, who is probably the only guy that will lose. I don't see them breaking up the group THAT much, they have to remain a populous group to have an impact.


That would be a great way to get him on the roster.
Cause having the "WWE Universe" vote is definitely not helping him.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

for God's sake enough of this criticism of Daniel Bryan from Cole. In fact...just get rid of Cole for good. I'd rather hear Joey Styles any day than Cole.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Man does Micheal Cole has a hard on for the Miz.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

damn i want that raw dvd bad :O


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

def gonna download that one.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

That was good booking right there. Hopefully it continues.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

On behalf of foreheads everywhere, I'd just like to say: "Ow."


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I really hope Bryan kicks Miz's fucking head in!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

"Welcome back

Good thing they picked u hero"

:lmao

Miz might just be a lil awesome after all


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

USCena said:


> i like how cole is making fun of him and, he just called him a nerd haha, and a tool not too long ago when friggin cole is a tool himself. mr. "I'm in love with miz that I bust a nut everytime his music hits" mr. "vintige" himself. mr. "EXCUSE ME, I HAVE JUST RECIEVED AN EMAIL FROM THE GM" somebody needs to put cole back in his place.....BRING JBL BACK FOR THE FRUIT-BOOOTY!!



Ummm....Cole's lines are in the script. :side:


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

... and now Cole goes back to calling every match straight. It's SO out of place. Ugh.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

db is going to be the next benoit or crippled out man if he doesnt start protecting his brain. making it look good is cool, but not at the cost of brain damage.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank God! Tarver stays 

Man, Miz/Bryan is already becoming the best feud at the moment. Finally a great feud for The Miz, and can elevate Daniel Bryan with a possible United States Championship victory. Gotta love Alex Riley, I sure hope he wins NXT Season 2.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I love seeing him back But poor Danielson!,Damn you Cole!!,....I must have that early Raw dvd!.


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

This maynards ad is frickin' horrible !


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

What a vintage Miz moment!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Keezers said:


> Justin Gabriel vs Bret Hart, what is this SVR2010 Caw mode?


LOL. Is Bret Actually gonna wrestle ah gawd.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cole is awesome when he's heelin'*


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Cole is right - that is what a real star looks like.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

If any Nexus members lose tonight I'm betting they'll bring in Alex Riley or Husky Harris as a member.


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

has raw stopped with this nxt shit yet


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> for God's sake enough of this criticism of Daniel Bryan from Cole. In fact...just get rid of Cole for good. I'd rather hear Joey Styles any day than Cole.


KAYFABEEEE. damn cole is doing his job well!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cole as a heel is soooo refreshing


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I plan to note pad everything micheal cole says from now on to have quotes ready when I see daniel bryan on my screen.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> for God's sake enough of this criticism of Daniel Bryan from Cole. In fact...just get rid of Cole for good. I'd rather hear Joey Styles any day than Cole.


I'd rather not. OH MY GODDDDDDDD


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Cole is soo annoying when he talks about The Miz.

I liked it that Miz left the United States title ringside haha.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i'm gonna be pissed if gabriel is out of the nexus


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> On behalf of foreheads everywhere, I'd just like to say: "Ow."


I'll second that


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

10 on the DBMM for that briefcase spot.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Halo Star said:


> has raw stopped with this nxt shit yet


Nope you should just jump off a bridge


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Keezers said:


> Justin Gabriel vs Bret Hart, what is this SVR2010 Caw mode?


haha. nice one sir.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> "Welcome back
> 
> Good thing they picked u hero"
> 
> ...


Those quotes were pretty epic.
The way they can use them in a promo.
Best mid card feud in a very very long time.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ikarinokami said:


> db is going to be the next benoit or crippled out man if he doesnt start protecting his brain. making it look good is cool, but not at the cost of brain damage.


if he was gonna get brain damage im pretty sure he would have by now...he's been in the game for a minute

and i really need to get paid so i can buy tickets to the 900th episode thing


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Sons of Anarchy commercial too? The commercials are overshadowing the actual show.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Bret to dress in full Batman gear hopefully.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Keezers said:


> If any Nexus members lose tonight I'm betting they'll bring in Alex Riley or Husky Harris as a member.


I see Barret, Skip, Tarver and Gabriels staying.... Once they are solid 4, they will probably call Riley. That is a solid team for Survivor


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

I can't wait until Riley's future endeavored. But he's a heel so I guess he gets an auto-pass here.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I wonder if Michael Cole will come out with his man crush for The Miz, he's worse than some of the marks on here tbh 

:lmao - in a very annoying way


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Just because someone gets kicked out doesn't mean someone from NXT2 is gonna show, what if they bring somebody up straight from FCW? Somebody like, idk, Mason Ryan?


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Travis Bickle said:


> Bret to dress in full Batman gear hopefully.



el oh el.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Gabriel will get squashed.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Bret vs Gabriel will be a DQ, Bret dodges the 450 and goes for a sharpshooter, then someone comes in with a chair only to get stopped by Cena.


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Nope you should just jump off a bridge


is it really a crime to watch shit you don't enjoy..


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Drop two, insert Miz and Riley please.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Travis Bickle said:


> Bret to dress in full Batman gear hopefully.


If he comes out to one of the themes from The Dark Knight I'd mark.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Miz owned that midget!  Vintage Miz - I remember when he pwned Horsnwoggle.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Its called teachin people respect

Cole is gettin good especially when he's in Miz mode


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ya know, cena's movie doesn't look that bad...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Why the fuck is Josh Matthews still around too?


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Damn, that trailer makes me tear up:sad:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Halo Star said:


> is it really a crime to watch shit you don't enjoy..


Then why watch ?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Huganomics said:


> Ummm....Cole's lines are in the script. :side:


 I know that, but by GOD friggin king should stop twiddling his thumbs and fucking put cole down for once. haha, I want to see the tensions rise. man jerry, just say something...once....about cole


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Umm, Miz, you do realize that Alex Riley is better than you too right?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Travis Bickle said:


> Bret to dress in full Batman gear hopefully.


Summon the justice league


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

John Cena literally said I'm the only superstar that can see him! Haha


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

GD™ said:


> Why the fuck is Josh Matthews still around too?


he does NXT commentary with cole, and they are epic together.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Now these are real superstars.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

woooo alex riley


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Alex Riley > The Miz


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

lol The Miz looks like he's going to cry.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Riley's handling that mic work!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

GD™ said:


> Why the fuck is Josh Matthews still around too?


Because he does his job?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Alex Riley sucks. Yeah, I said it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And you're wrong.



notorious_187 said:


> Umm, Miz, you do realize that Alex Riley is better than you too right?


I'm behind 15 minutes, what's going on? ~_~


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Riley looks older than Miz


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

riley vs bryant makes more sense to me.

keep the miz focused on the mitb


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

lol, Riley is talking about himself


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes Miz, Daniel Bryan's special. He's so fucking special.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

That was a good segment. Good show of emotion from the bunch.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> he does NXT commentary with cole, and they are epic together.


best announcing team.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

but....alex that's exactly what you are

Overrated, Underdeveloped


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

its bizzaro world black cena vs white cena


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

...and Darren Young is history.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Welp, Darren Young is out of Nexus..


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

darren young vs john cena? goodbye darren


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

The Striker said:


> Because he does his job?


I never liked him. Keep in mind this is the first time I am trying to watch WWE in over 3 years.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Goodnight Darren.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Darren Young: I want John Cena

My reaction: laughter


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

GD™;8736674 said:


> Why the fuck is Josh Matthews still around too?


Nuh uh, he's awesome. Haven't you seen NXT?

On a side note, Riley got some nice teeth


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

well Young = gone


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Lol Goku better go Super saiyan if he wants to beat Superman.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol im sure you do Daz. cya in TNA


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

i'm gonna miss darren young lol


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

young to lose...back to fcw..


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

It's hard to take Alex Riley seriously when he's talking about being a "grown man"... but wearing a varsity jacket.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Cena vs Dark Cena... The black troll is out


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

as i thought...Darren Young have a nice career. I'm sure FCW won't be so bad. HA!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

BROTHERS AREN'T SUPPOSED TO FIGHT


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao He's gone.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

I guess Darren Young is a goner....


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

Black Cena vs Super Cena... affirmative action is getting owned tonight!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

No Orton/Sheamus segments yet?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

I want John Cena :lmao :lmao

NA-NA NA NA HEY HEY HEY GOODBYE Darren Young


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

cena-young=kane-taker


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


Hope you have a good ride back to Florida, Mr. Young.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice knowing you Darren


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh Miz....Riley is better than you tsk. 

Cena vs Cena! I expect marcos people


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Peace out Young.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

goodbye Darren Young...hello Husky(hopefully)


----------



## will7291 (Jul 23, 2006)

hope he gets beat, cant even understand gabriel most of the time


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

tonight Superman Vs. Bizzarro


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Cena on Cena action!!!


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Then why watch ?


sheamus vs orton has my interest thats it.... I don't see the point of watching a 2 hour show for 7 minutes if that

watching nancy grace bitch about crimes is more appealing to me than nxt, I hate them with a fucking passion


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

GD™ said:


> I never liked him. Keep in mind this is the first time I am trying to watch WWE in over 3 years.


He and Cole are pretty entertaining on Tuesday nights.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

nexus is probably like "what a moron".


----------



## Htial (Apr 8, 2008)

At least we get to see Black Cena vs White Cena 1 on 1 once before Young is gone.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


> best announcing team.


I've heard alot about cole and matthews are they actually really good?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

bye bye darren, you know cena can't be beaten. He no sold a ddt on concrete last night


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Cena will lay down for his brother.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

The obvious is that Black Cena will lose... So I have a feeling that he wont.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Damn you Benoit for going and doing what you did. The future WWE main-event scene will be comprised of clean midgets like Bourne, Kaval and Bryan for the forseeable future thanks to you. 8*D


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Cena is going to lose. Seriously.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

I actually expect Young to win. Nexus cannot interfere, but Jericho and/or Edge can. I fully expect them to.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

a bird in the hand worth 2 in the bush ROFL


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Black Cena>White Cena


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Young getting kicked out was predictable, yet awesome. He sucks.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I hope Darren young have some krytonite hidden in his hair.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> No Orton/Sheamus segments yet?


probably end the show with that, seems like they are getting all the NXT matches out of the way early


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Nabz23 said:


> I've heard alot about cole and matthews are they actually really good?


yes they are absolutely hilarious together. Fantastic chemistry.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Who knows, maybe Darren will cut his hair and return as 'The Young' on Smackdown. Remember Rocky Maivia?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OMG...the forbidden battle. 'Taker vs. Kane all over again. Get the popcorn for this one, kids.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Halo Star said:


> sheamus vs orton has my interest thats it.... I don't see the point of watching a 2 hour show for 7 minutes if that
> 
> watching nancy grace bitch about crimes is more appealing to me than nxt, I hate them with a fucking passion


Here is my question 2 ya y do u keep posting then? Sheamus and Orton haven't been mentioned once in the hour???


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> tonight Superman Vs. Bizzarro


Indeed!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a feeling Cena/Darren won't end cleanly. Something is gonna go down, I don't think Darren's out just yet.

But as for Justin.....um....good luck.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Angry Miz reminds me of a huffy teenage girl.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

GD™ said:


> Why the fuck is Josh Matthews still around too?


because he actually cares about the business unlike most of the guys that were on the shows, let alone won them.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Nabz23 said:


> I've heard alot about cole and matthews are they actually really good?


Yes they are it reminds me of the Bobby Heenan and Gorilla Monsoon comentating team, well of what I have seen of them.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

If this was the Attitude era we'd get a revelation that Black Cena is white Cena's brother after he beats black Cena. The two would then fight off Nexus and hug. I'm glad it's not the Attitude era.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Klebold said:


> Damn you Benoit for going and doing what you did. The future WWE main-event scene will be comprised of clean midgets like Bourne, Kaval and Bryan for the forseeable future thanks to you. 8*D


Yeah, cause huge, roided up big men are so much better.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> I have a feeling Cena/Darren won't end cleanly. Something is gonna go down, I don't think Darren's out just yet.
> 
> But as for Justin.....um....good luck.


Jericho or Edge will have a say in screwing Cena.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*AND I QUOTE*


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome segment with Riley. He once again proves why he is the best breakout mic worker and most entertaining.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Nabz23 said:


> I've heard alot about cole and matthews are they actually really good?


I enjoy it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Tonight, on USA, WWE commercials, with brief wrestling action.

Why does he wear the varsity jacket? He's trying to join the Varsity Club. The fact that all members of that circa 1990 stable are retired has escaped him.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

qoute of the night "man you are busy tonight"


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

thank god


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

yes justin still around


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Shawn Michaels the GM?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

the new GM and his quotes!.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

shocker :-o


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

...Pyro is the GM?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

No Bret!!

I've never liked Bret Hart???

Vinnie Mac


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Rodney Mack?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Evan Bourne??


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Good to see WWE producing another flop of a movie. I wouldn't even watch that movie on cable for free.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL Bret is out.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

the hell just happened

orton!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

gabriel vs. orton......woah


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh fuck


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

So the GM isn't a Bret fan. That narrows it down............................


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Bye Bye Justin!!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hhmmm... mystery GM Shawn Michaels?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

man, it's mister "I've only won a game of water polo in my life" again ugghh haha


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

RIP gabriel


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Goodbye Gabriel


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

holy fuck randy orton?!?!?!?!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

So Darren it's facing Cena... he should also come out with Leave The Memories Alone as his theme.

Oh boy there goes Justin


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Welp...goodbye Gabriel...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

SHEAMUS to help Gabriel here I'd say.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Later Gabriel.


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Here is my question 2 ya y do u keep posting then? Sheamus and Orton haven't been mentioned once in the hour???


cause I done seen must family guys and I'm just killing time


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow....how is Orton going to lose this?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

uh what?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Sheamus to interfere.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

"And I quote" 

"I will see you in the showers after the show, love, The Miz" 

"Oh.......that wasn't right" 

Ohhh Orton


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

this should be good!


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

ORTON! Marked like hell then.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

bye bye Justin Gabriel. sucks


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

evan bourne oh shit orton gabriel is fucked


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh no! Not Justin too!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

For....Real...?


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

maybe Darren Young will lose & join SES , new direction for him


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Holy crap.... Awesome booking this one... So Gabriel gone....

Oh wait... Sheamus, I forgot about doink version 2010


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Bourne? Khali? Its......

Orton? lol wtf mate


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

goodbye Justin Gabriel


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Sheamus to interfere.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Skynet hates Bret?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

shit... goodbye justin


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow really? I was expecting SOMEBODY TO GET THEY ASS BEAT. Not Randy Orton, Oh well. Goodbye Gabriel?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

so more gm speculation from tht? HBK???


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

HAHAH BYE JUSTIN GABRIEL RKO!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Never mind


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

shane or vince maybe then


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Triple H!? as the GM afterall!?....Orton!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Sheamus interference?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Did *not* see that coming :shocked:


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Why is Jon Lovitz behind the announce table?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sheamus to interfere here

Bit obvious


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

holy shiznit

Im guessing Sheamus will do a run in


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm calling a Shaemus run in to save Gabriel.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Let's go with the Sheamus interference

Gabriel showed me last night that he definitely BELONGS!!


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Halo Star can now masterbate to raw.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

let the hhh is the gm conversation begin


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Two clues to the GM's identity so far: "If you're not down with that, I've got two words for you." And now we find he really does not like Bret Hart. I'm guessing Shawn Micheals for now. Any other guesses?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

hey, it's the Twix chicks!!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

lic05 said:


> So Darren it's facing Cena... he should also come out with Leave The Memories Alone as his theme.
> 
> Oh boy there goes Justin


lol. this.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

sheamus to interfere in this match


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Darren and Gabriel, Smackdown's comin to you.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

kill him randy


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Plz repeat the Bryan/Tarver match only sub Sheamus for Miz/Riley.


----------



## Marto Watp (Apr 21, 2010)

Is Jon Lovitz wearing a Chelski top?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Human Nature said:


> Sheamus to interfere.


Beat me to it


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

what are the odds that only Barret, Tarver, and Sheffield stay?


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

Randy vs Justin? Either Justin's gone or Sheamus to show up...


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Sheamus will interfere


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

sheamus run in makes no sense since he is the champion


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

why waste Orton...they need to have him face Otunga


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

HBK = GM :side:


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Guys Sheamus is obviously going to interfere. obvious as hell


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Sheamus to cause Orton to lose to Gabriel?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Randy's crooked smile reminds me of the face a baby makes when it's crapping its diaper.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a feeling Justin Gabriel will win via handcuffing Orton to the guardrail. Thats his only option.


----------



## Shad01 (Jan 1, 2010)

Randy Orton is just, too, sweeeeeet!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

orton's pedophile smile is freaky


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Two clues to the GM's identity so far: "If you're not down with that, I've got two words for you." And now we find he really does not like Bret Hart. I'm guessing Shawn Micheals for now. Any other guesses?


They've given more clues than that.....he used Stone Cold's and Piper's catch phrases before too.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

WFW (Wrestling Future Weekly) have already reported that in the future the GM is revealed as Vince McMahon.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That was uncomfortable.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I was hoping for Evan Bourne. Seriously For....Real...?


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sheamus to interfere???

Maybe


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

I can't believe people actually think Gabriel's gone here. Ya know, The WWE Champion *Sheamus is not in Nexus*, thus he can easily interfere, AND has a motivation to do so after Orton attacked him last night.

500th post btw.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Where is Evan Bourne???
It should have been those two.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Two clues to the GM's identity so far: "If you're not down with that, I've got two words for you." And now we find he really does not like Bret Hart. I'm guessing Shawn Micheals for now. Any other guesses?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Orton is so serious


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

****-erotic smiles.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks like Orton liked that kick in the balls.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

end him!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

i wish Randy's character was smart enough to know Shaemus is coming. or maybe I hope that he is.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

annnnd goodnight Justin


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> *orton's pedophile smile* is freaky



I really loled at that....


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*VINTAGE ORTON*


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

He names is Sheamus!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Never been so happy to see Sheamus.


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

P-Nex said:


> Halo Star can now masterbate to raw.


still not watching I'm not tuning to nxt no matter what, guess I can get off now since wwe has no obvious interst in orton vs sheamuss


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Gabriel wins by count out


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

randy 2 be counted out


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

is orton doing the worm??

Get "it" out of the ring.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fella!!!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I totally didn't expect that at all!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

justin is safe, whew


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

orton you dumbass!!! you lost your focus!


----------



## The Oggmonster (Mar 30, 2008)

NO DQ?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

So countout time...I guess Darren is gonna be the one to go...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Gabby is saved *


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Sheamus punched him.
Why wasn't there a DQ???


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Yup I am 100% sure Jericho and/or Edge interefer to help Young tonight.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ahhh. I knew it was going to be a count out.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

isnt that dq?
wwe forgets the rules when they want to.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

obvious but gay


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Why do I have a feeling that Nexus is going to go 7 for 7 tonight?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Good. Gabriel has star potential. He really needs to work on the mic in his spare time.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Swag said:


> Guys Sheamus is obviously going to interfere. obvious as hell


I'm so smart


----------



## will7291 (Jul 23, 2006)

there all going to win then hmmmmmm


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Two clues to the GM's identity so far: "If you're not down with that, I've got two words for you." And now we find he really does not like Bret Hart. I'm guessing Shawn Micheals for now. Any other guesses?


For one Shawn Michaels hugged Bret in the middle of the ring.

And no those aren't the only two clues. We've received a "CAUSE THE GM SAID SO" and also a few more.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

any of those guys goin to get a clean win? lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> :lmao
> 
> I can't believe people actually think Gabriel's gone here. Ya know, The WWE Champion *Sheamus is not in Nexus*, thus he can easily interfere, AND has a motivation to do so after Orton attacked him last night.
> 
> 500th post btw.


Called it.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I really expected Gabriel to be gone...I guess it's just Darren Young and hopefully Botchtunga that will be gone... whoop here's the RKO!!!!!


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

HAHA RANDY ORTON. SEE YA LATER, JUSTIN GABRIEL.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey, King, Orton can not hear you, you ass.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Halo Star said:


> still not watching I'm not tuning to nxt no matter what, guess I can get off now since wwe has no obvious interst in orton vs sheamuss


Obviously. Especially since Sheamus just interfered.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Travis Bickle said:


> WFW (Wrestling Future Weekly) have already reported that in the future the GM is revealed as Vince McMahon.


Dirt sheets are correct 100% of the time!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> Why do I have a feeling that Nexus is going to go 7 for 7 tonight?


No, Cena will win. Nexus down to 6.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Orton Cutter!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

c'mon Randy....STUPID! STUPID! STUPID!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

OMG ORTON NO ITS PG NOW NONONONONONONOONO


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

I love when King laughs at Cole and reminds him that they should actually announce the match, instead of just rambling incoherently about something irrelevant.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Gabby is saved *


That RKO tells me something else


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Can someone tell me why it wasnt bret hart vs. orton ? my laptop crashed


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

perro said:


> justin is safe, whew


You spoke too soon fella.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ooooo this is good


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ortons on fire


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

where is the miz?

makes no sense if he doesn't cash in now


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Randy wins. 

At this very second ... Randy Orton > WWE


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

awesome


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Great hour of RAW

fucking awesome


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

BEAT HIS FUCKING ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!! THANK YOU RANDY!!!!!!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

And yet people think Bryan was released for choking with a tie...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Every single Nexus member will stay tonight. I'm convinced by this ridiculous count-out for Gabriel.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Kill him Orton!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

CHAIRS!!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah, No. I don't like this. Should have been Evan Bourne.

A chair Randy...That's not kid friendly.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

2 straight nights with steel chairs.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

fuck off they can call that PG


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Orton went crazy!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

PG PG PG PG PG PG PG PG PG PG PG


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Sheamus = Burried


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh I get it now...just when you think a nexus member is gone..they get a reprieve...so one will actually be a suprise


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Insane how far Orton has come. Legit one of the best on the planet.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Okay i like orton now.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I see only one being eliminated. They've got the momentum going on this Raw...watch them drag out the hag patrol..oops...Divas and have everyone run to the concession stand now.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Miz... no...


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

To quote Good Ol' JR.... "SHAEMUS JUST GOT BEAT LIKE A GOVERNMENT MULE!"


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is Awesome RKO RKO RKO!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

THAT WAS SICK.... AWESOME TO WATCH!!!!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

YES ORTON FUCKING KILL HIM


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

"THE VIPER MORE LIKE THE GREAT WHITE SHARK..."



GOOD ONE MICHAEL COLE


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I forgot about Miz. WHERE YOU AT BRO


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

sheamus gets buried every week


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

Sheamus = paper champion


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Why can Sheamus never get one up over Orton? He can't interrupt properly and he can't win cleanly

However I am glad they will continue it :lmao sick RKO


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

wow orton got the revenge for last night for sure, great segment there!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> any of those guys goin to get a clean win? lol


jericho


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

lol i love psycho Randy


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Is this Stone Cold/Rock WM 17 all over again with the chair shots?


----------



## nawleans_manbeast (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm no genius but I think there should have been a dq in orton's favor.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Rated R Superstar said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Randy wins.
> 
> At this very second ... Randy Orton > WWE


BECAUSE IT NEEDS TO BE QUOTED!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Orton is simply on fire right now!


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

loved it


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, Randy actually ran.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Randy Orton has gone full retard.

Never go full retard.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Cole has NEVER EVER seen Orton in this state of mind? Huh? He attacked Undertaker's casket with an axe and "killed" him. He hit the conchairto on Flair and Duggan. He beat the hell out of Stephanie....he ended RVD's career.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

wrestling hasnt made me this happy in a while


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

HOLY FUCK!!!!!!

Randy fucking Orton is possessed hahahahahahahaha


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

So is Orton always going to get the upperhand? Soon everyone will get bored with Orton always getting the upperhand.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Orton sure does bore me.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> any of those guys goin to get a clean win? lol


You mean apart from Barrett in the first match?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

orton is the fuckin man!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

cavs25 said:


> isnt that dq?
> wwe forgets the rules when they want to.


the ref is using appropriate discretion. it wouldnt be fair to gabriel to lose b/c of that


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

love seeing Orton going ape shit on everyone in sight... he better get the title at NOC...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Miz time 
danielson fuks him up?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is Sheamus' arm broken?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish he wouldn't of RKOed Gabriel. Everything else about that segment worked well for me.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SICK!!!!!

(but I'm pretty tired of them saying "We've never seen this before" or "This has never happened before" etc.)


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Orton FTW!!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Randy Orton has clearly been hanging out with the Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shouldn't Miz, you know, cash in now?

Orton is growing on me...even though he still looks like a beady eyed rapist.


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

Got gooesbumps, huh Cole? Miz sent you some pics didn't he?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

perro said:


> Sheamus = Burried


fpalm


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> Insane how far Orton has come. Legit one of the best on the planet.


Finally!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The creepy boytouch smile, the transformation, he's no viper. He's a dragon!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

they need to start explaining why the miz is not trying to cash in mitb.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Mizzed opportunity.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

orton is so boring, same shit week in and week out


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

SIN_REKA said:


> Got gooesbumps, huh Cole? Miz sent you some pics didn't he?


:lmao


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Two clues to the GM's identity so far: "If you're not down with that, I've got two words for you." And now we find he really does not like Bret Hart. I'm guessing Shawn Micheals for now. Any other guesses?


HHH. not shawn.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where are you Miz? omg that's twice Sheamus is down and no cashing in. booo I say booo.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I think Sheamus' arm is dislocated guys


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

nawleans_manbeast said:


> I'm no genius but I think there should have been a dq in orton's favor.


this is WWE....logic doesnt apply.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

miz and alex left, remember people?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I liked his Backlund hand stare.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wow, Randy actually ran.


I was impressed, too...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

SabresBuffalo said:


> Sheamus = paper champion


Exactly

In the words of Dave Batista: You're a paper champion! A Corporate Creation


----------



## sdpiekl36233 (Aug 16, 2010)

that made no sense at all. randy orton is an ass hole.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Shad01 said:


> Randy Orton is just, too, sweeeeeet!


Hahaha. Props.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

RKO RKO RKO!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I just realized that if Miz came out, he would have defended The US Title, and The WWE Title in one night. Makes sense that he didn't come out @[email protected]


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

God damn do I miss JR. "Bah god Orton's beatin' him like a government mule"


----------



## Zak Warner (Sep 29, 2006)

since Sheamus interfered, logically Gabriel should have been disqualified, righT?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

LBGetBack said:


> ....he ended RVD's career.


RVD is in TNA. As lesser of a promotion you think it to be, it's still a career. Get it straight.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Miz isn't going to cash in now because he is hiding from Daniel Bryan.


----------



## The Oggmonster (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm confused did they say this match was a no DQ?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Just started watching it.. Lakers colors + JS references = Cena's stock just rose

Cena insulting the nexus was actually pretty good lmao.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Orton is a mixture of Austin and Taker. He's like taker as he's a silent assassin who doesn't talk much and is intimidating, and like austin who hits his finisher out of nowhere and snaps


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

miz and alex were busy showering together


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Worst case of "Roid rage" I've ever seen. Either that or the worst case of the "chapped ass". However, this just may be a sign they "might" just might get rid of the PG crud.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Shouldn't Miz, you know, cash in now?
> 
> Orton is growing on me...even though he still looks like a beady eyed rapist.


LMAO!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Miz should lose the belt to Bryan and then cash the case in on Bryan for the US title. Haha.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

This is at least the best first half of RAW I've seen in a looooooooooong time.

Just hope the second half is just as good!


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Take that, fella.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

all i can say for sure from that last segment is ashlieghrose came


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

el dandy said:


> Randy Orton has gone full retard.
> 
> Never go full retard.


I see what you did there... :side:

Legit fave moment of the night unless Trips comes back...even then, I LOVED that <3


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Montrell274 said:


> RKO RKO RKO!


OH MAN FOR A SEC I THOUGHT YOU WERE CENA97 AND THEN CHEERING FOR RANDY I WAS LIKE WTF? LOL Damn the Avatar got me.


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

Billy Kidman said:


> Randy Orton has clearly been hanging out with the Ultimate Warrior.


:lmao


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

maybe miz didnt cash in because after josh did the interview between miz and Riley Riley said "lets get out of here" maybe they left the building? or he was scared randy was ganna fuck it up again


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

I think WWE is going by the old-ass rule that something only counts as a DQ if it happens in the ring. So because Orton rolled out of the ring and met Sheamus before Sheamus punched him... no DQ.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Swag said:


> Orton is a mixture of Austin and Taker. He's like taker as he's a silent assassin who doesn't talk much and is intimidating, and like austin who hits his finisher out of nowhere and snaps


Yup pretty much. This is why Orton is loved by all. If they ever want to make Cena into a rebel/edgy type then he can pull it off and the crowd (the grown men) would eat it up as well. To bad it is about the kids.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

ToddTheBod said:


> Miz should lose the belt to Bryan and then cash the case in on Bryan for the US title. Haha.


Hope this is a joke.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

RKO RKO RKO RKO RKO RKO RKO RKO RKO RKO RKO RKO RKO RKO RKO RKO RKO RKO


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Trips should stay away until the Rumble - then the pop will be enormous.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

vanderhevel said:


> orton is so boring, same shit week in and week out


When did he last use a chair?

When Batista was assaulted by Legacy? When he had a Iron Man Match with Cena? How long ago was this stuff?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome 1st hour... Orton just owned WWE in every sense


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Jesus Christ they let Orton go all out there. That was awesome.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> Miz should lose the belt to Bryan and then cash the case in on Bryan for the US title. Haha.


Miz should wait for the Diva's titles to Unify and cash-in for that

It would be more suitable for him


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

At the start of the Show Cena failed at maths. He said "Bryan took out half of the nexus". Excuse me Cena, how can you take out half of 7 people??


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Let me Clarify why Gabriel won:

When Sheamus came out, Orton began beating the shit out of him. Sheamus did NOT touch Orton, Orton killed him, therefore there is no DQ as long as Sheamus didn't hit him.


----------



## Shad01 (Jan 1, 2010)

Randy Orton totally stole the show


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Im sorry but just because of that beating he gave Sheamus I am now a fan of Orton. My goodness I been waiting for something like that to happen to his ass for a while now.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

BTW, this is why the Nexus is a joke. They've been in one legit match and they can't win clean. Barrehh has one legit win over Jericho.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> I think WWE is going by the old-ass rule that something only counts as a DQ if it happens in the ring. So because Orton rolled out of the ring and met Sheamus before Sheamus punched him... no DQ.


WWE makes up rules like this all the time. I've seen people get Dq'd in fatal four ways and sent to the back. I've seen count outs ignored. DQ's outside the ring, DQ's in the ring. Refs being knocked out the ring being illegal, refs being knocked out the ring being legal.

They just make up shit as they go along.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Shadowcran said:


> Worst case of "Roid rage" I've ever seen. Either that or the worst case of the "chapped ass". However, this just may be a sign they "might" just might get rid of the PG crud.


well Linda did win her election...sooooo maybe?


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> RVD is in TNA. As lesser of a promotion you think it to be, it's still a career. Get it straight.


A lesser promotion I know it to be.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

-Mystery- said:


> Hope this is a joke.


he might have said it as a joke, but character wise, miz is egotistical enough that if bryan did beat him for the title he would prolly try it


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

uh oh


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Rated Y2J! or Truth and Morrison


----------



## Halo Star (Aug 4, 2010)

oh well it be on youtube tomorrow, atleast now I could quit looking at updates..
Don't get the wrong impression I'm not a orton mark tuning in just for him, I just can't stand nxt, they get to much time for newbies. I'm hoping by next week edge jericho can start a few with Dynasty, atleast its taped thats sorta of a plus now


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> When did he last use a chair?
> 
> When Batista was assaulted by Legacy? When he had a Iron Man Match with Cena? How long ago was this stuff?


Duh, he used a chair at one time in the past=Same old shit. It's called IWC logic.Plus he's a face. He's got that going against him.

Seriously though I really do like Orton's character now more than ever.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

tag team? so much for 7 matches lol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cant see a double elimination happening


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I thought it was individual matches...


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

otunga and shef to beat r truth and morrison


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> well Linda did win her election...sooooo maybe?


She hasn't won anything of significance yet. The real election is in November.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison to lose


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh shit, Skip is going too?


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Here he comes, the great John Morrison.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh wow John Morrison is so over with the fans...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

k kwik and morrison

vs the guy that eliminated both of them in the span of 30 seconds and botchtunga


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lol they had to put Otunga in a tag team


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Chuck Norris of Nookie.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm, Skip could be something if he went solo.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Wouldn't mind seeing Otunga go, but I like Skip


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Zak Warner said:


> since Sheamus interfered, logically Gabriel should have been disqualified, righT?


Just another messed up WWE finish. It reeks of WCW 2000.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

oh God he has a mic tonight...


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Morrison's entrance is gayer then Little Richards underpants.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

is it just me or is morrison trying to look like HBK?
I dont even need my sound working to be annoyed with R truth's enterance.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Jomo with his bum fluff on his face

R-Truth and Mo to turn on each other - 'nother Nexus win!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

the zoo keeper is out of the pen! whats up with that lol


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Zookeeper in the house


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Forgot Jericho fought already.. Oops :no:


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

pjpst6 said:


> BTW, this is why the Nexus is a joke. They've been in one legit match and they can't win clean. Barrehh has one legit win over Jericho.


Gabriel had to wrestle Randy Orton, the 2nd biggest name in the company. They aren't going to have him pin Orton. Tarvar however did look like a joke.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ok..so..they pin David,Skip can still stay...right...


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I still fear that there'll be a divas match


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

WHAT'S UP? WHAT'S UP?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

nocturnalg said:


> She hasn't won anything of significance yet. The real election is in November.


D'oh, my bad lol yeah she won the primary is what i meant


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

why is r truths entrance as long as takers?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Zookeepah ain't over any more. Singing the whole fuckin' song. Come on.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

What's up? Stop rapping and get yo ass in the ring.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

LMAO at Cole!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao @ Cole interrupting the Zookeeper!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THANK YOU COLE!!!!!


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

fuck

Skip to save otunga's ass, which means all of nexus is safe

haha Cole


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm cool with Darren Young and the fucking ginger going tonight.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Cole turning on Truth now?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Lol Cole shutting R-Truth up = win.

Nevermind he's still talking fuck.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cole is pissed.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

VINTAGE R TRUTH


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Is Morrison wanting to go heel with the Vance Archer look? he looks like a playgirl lumberjack.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

I get I get I get it

I KNOW WHATS UP!!

Micheal Cole is winning HEAVILY tonight


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome Cole... *"Alright... I get it..."*


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

DFUSCMAN said:


> k kwik and morrison
> 
> vs the guy that eliminated both of them in the span of 30 seconds and botchtunga


If you're going to use Truth's old name then you should call JoMo Nitro


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

"was your milk too warm in your coco puffs?" - Mr. King :lmao


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

RTruthhhhhhhhhh: "Shuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttttt Uppppppppppppppppppppppppp"


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The ending of this one is so obvious it might as well announced it before they entered the ring.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, Cole taking the piss out of Truth.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

R-TRUTH IS AWESOME


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Man what is up with Cole tonight? He must be reminiscing the night Heidenreich kidnapped him and raped him.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

cole owns.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Morrison and Otunga in the same ring.

....


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

So Morrison and Truth will eliminate the two big guys from NeXus to accomedate the midget Bryan so he doesn't look as harmless. I see what theyre doing here..


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

i'm guessing jericho and edge cause cena the match


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Otunga was in the ring 1 minute and botched that Russian leg sweep....get rid of him.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

This leaves Slater vs Edge

Well I guess somebody OTHER than Darren Young has gotta go...


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

SNIFF SNIIIIFFFFIN ALL THE TIME!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Travis Bickle said:


> R-TRUTH IS AWESOME


No he isn't


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kinda laughed at " he got muscles in places you don't have places"


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Awesome Cole... *And I quote"Alright... I get it..."*


FIXED


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

"He has muscles in places were you don't have places, Cole" 

Nice line King


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so if Skip pins R-Truth does that mean Truth gets exiled? please please please?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> "was your milk too warm in your coco puffs?" - Mr. King :lmao


Look at the hilarity that can ensue if just ONE of them is heel. 
Please just turn Cole completely now.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Klebold said:


> So Morrison and Truth will eliminate the two big guys from NeXus to accomedate the midget Bryan so he doesn't look as harmless. I see what theyre doing here..


HERP DERP I only like wrestlers that look like Batista


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I'd love to go to Shanghai,China to see that show... it's going to fucking rock...


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

botchtunga needs to go back to wrestling school or fcw or something, he has good mic skills but really needs to hone his craft


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Rey: "He has muscles in places you don't even have places, Michael" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

lively crowd


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Klebold said:


> So Morrison and Truth will eliminate the two big guys from NeXus to accomedate the midget Bryan so he doesn't look as harmless. I see what theyre doing here..


Michael Cole stop posting here and call the match.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

peepoholic said:


> No he isn't


Yes he is.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Did R-Truth always quote "Black Sheep" in his lyrics? Or was that him "freestyling" and accidentally quoting a 90s hip hop group.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

King: He's got muscles in places you don't even have places Michael :lmao


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Skip Sheffield makes me wonder what ever happened to William Regal. He was all kinds of awesome on NXT.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Go onto ESPN.com and look at Eli Manning's face.

Epic.

We don't see that very often on RAW ... in fact, maybe 3 times in the last 2 years?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Sheffield looks like something from Ren and Stimpy.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Sheffield dominates!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

morrison heel turn


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

CLOSE LINE FROM HELL!~


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

really? Otunga stays this sucks


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

John was tuning up the band in the corner there. Almost thought we'd see him perform a little sweet chin music.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

NXT is going to go 7 for 7 don't ask me how they will though.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

It's sorta sad how the top priority on Raw has become nexus but not the WWE title. its losing its prestige.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Sheffield is a good heel, admit that.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Keezers said:


> Sheffield looks like something from Ren and Stimpy.


DUDE, u NAILED it. ive been trying to place it for weeks. omg, win!


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Since when was a clothesline a finisher?


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Yep Yep Yep


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Cole you just used the same line with Eli Cottonwood

Eli Cottonwood is one fry short of a happy meal

Skip Sheffield is one fry short of a happy meal

Nice job Cole

Edit:It's Clubbering Time :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Darren Young > Botchtunga

Shame.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

dawgs101 said:


> Go onto ESPN.com and look at Eli Manning's face.
> 
> Epic.
> 
> We don't see that very often on RAW ... in fact, maybe 3 times in the last 2 years?


holy fuck thats more blood then i have seen in the wwe in 2 years


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

god damn it divas match


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Morrison, re-evaluate your career, NOW.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Music botch


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh she'd definitely get it, right in the bumhole.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Travis Bickle said:


> Yes he is.


I sense this could turn into a WF version of Monty Python's arguement sketch :lmao

But he really isn't awesome


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Otunga stays
Divas match

:no: WHY OH WHY

Stil a very solid RAW so far


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Great... Divas time and someones in the room with me fpalm


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Eve makes the _other _two look ugly


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Melina has the bitchiest smile ever.
Genuine my ass. :lmao


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I forgot about Heath Slater. Probably because he is boring as shit.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

piss or shit break coming up


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Skip Sheffield - The Wrestling God.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Gonna piss now.


----------



## Shad01 (Jan 1, 2010)

Eve looks so hot tonight


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

pjpst6 said:


> Since when was a clothesline a finisher?


Ehhh... JBL rings any bell?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

nWo2010 said:


> Otunga was in the ring 1 minute and botched that Russian leg sweep....get rid of him.


Thank you.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

kanechampion said:


> piss or shit break coming up


if you were cena97 you would miss half the show


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

pjpst6 said:


> Since when was a clothesline a finisher?


JBL???


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Down goes Morrison!.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I have a feeling all members of Nexus will win their matches.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Nabz23 said:


> It's sorta sad how the top priority on Raw has become nexus but not the WWE title. its losing its prestige.


not really it cant be about the world title all the time


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Bring JBL to manage Sheffield.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

guy's its time to piss


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

dawgs101 said:


> Go onto ESPN.com and look at Eli Manning's face.
> 
> Epic.
> 
> We don't see that very often on RAW ... in fact, maybe 3 times in the last 2 years?


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

Do they always have to play that stupid ass beat everytime they show the Divas backstage?


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


> I forgot about Heath Slater. Probably because he is boring as shit.


I lol'd. The guy is shit. Hopefully WWE realizes a lost cause when they see one.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

peepoholic said:


> I sense this could turn into a WF version of Monty Python's arguement sketch :lmao
> 
> But he really isn't awesome


Yes he really is...

Your turn. By the way I have a pointless argument undefeated streak so you know just warning ya buddy.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

pjpst6 said:


> Since when was a clothesline a finisher?


JBL? Skip is HUGE. Clothline works for him, looks like it would kill.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> holy fuck thats more blood then i have seen in the wwe in 2 years


And ESPN is owned by Disney!!! Haha.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

pjpst6 said:


> Since when was a clothesline a finisher?


The great JBL says hello.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> if you were cena97 you would miss half the show


:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Young may be gone from Nexus...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:faint: at Melina, Eve, and Gail. Fucking hell.

On another note, the slow decrease of skin shown involving Melina's outfits is fucking pissing me off.


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a feeling that Young will lose...he has the weakest role in Nexus IMO, and he's facing supercena.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

chnwh said:


> Yep Yep Yep


What it do


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Both clothesline finishers are executed very well, JBL and Sheffield's.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

To the person who compared Skip to a Ren And Stimpy character, I think Skip a spitting image of George Liquor.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The Immortal CJ said:


> I lol'd. The guy is shit. Hopefully WWE realizes a lost cause when they see one.


mic yes,but yesterday he proved he has great control in a match.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Omega_VIK said:


> Young may be gone from Nexus...


Nope. Either Jericho, Edge or even both interfere.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

This Raw just continues to suck balls. Darren Young better lose and get his ass kicked out of Nexus and Raw and back to the Busch leagues tonight or WWE goes straight back to the toilet. Nexus have lost ONE match and continue to get so much air blown up their asses. AIR THEY DON'T DESERVE. It's starting to feel like the nWo again.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Slater is a shoe in to win also. All Edge has to do is miss with the spear. I'm still curious to see how Young will win against Cena.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

SatanX said:


> Ehhh... JBL rings any bell?


And Steve Corino.

And Hogan when he worked in Japan back in the early 80s


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

joshman82 said:


>


New Jack struck again?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

In order of choice:

1. Maryse
2. Eve
3. Layla


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Immortal CJ said:


> I lol'd. The guy is shit. Hopefully WWE realizes a lost cause when they see one.


He pinned both Jericho and Edge in one match. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

So.... Jericho and Edge will run in and destroy Cena so Buckwheat wins, right?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> To the person who compared Skip to a Ren And Stimpy character, I think Skip a spitting image of George Liquor.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaE52QYwQPQ


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

hahha @ eve taking her 'lead diva' card away from her


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Seeing Layla laying on the floor like that is definitely win.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

eve and melina together omy


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> It's starting to feel like the nWo again.


You know you have nWo in your username, right?


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

creepy picture right there


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

heres to hoping the divas match lasts 2 minutes


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Giving some beauty tips and a bunch of other things? :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> :faint: at Melina, Eve, and Gail. Fucking hell.
> 
> On another note, the slow decrease of skin shown involving Melina's outfits is fucking pissing me off.


Yes they are love


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

joshman82 said:


>


That looks like a .3 on the Muta to me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No heat monster.
Jesus Christ.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

jon lovitz is drunk!


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Alicia walks to fast, she ditched her teamates. 

LOVVVVVVVVVVVVITZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

I bet Maryse hates having to come out to another Divas' music.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lol at lovits


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Jillian and Alicia even after Jillian put Alicia in the ring to let Melina own her?

VINTAGE WWE LOGIC!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Skanks are on? Time to go piss or refill snacks.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> This Raw just continues to suck balls. Darren Young better lose and get his ass kicked out of Nexus and Raw and back to the Busch leagues tonight or WWE goes straight back to the toilet. Nexus have lost ONE match and continue to get so much air blown up their asses. AIR THEY DON'T DESERVE. It's starting to feel like the nWo again.


And you are an NWO fan apparently?

That's not hypocritical or anything ...


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> In order of choice:
> 
> 1. Maryse
> 2. Eve
> 3. Layla


My order will be:

Maryse over Layla, then change positions... Or whatever they want to do...


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Lovitz ftw.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

my fuckin god alicia fox


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Fuck you Jon

I had to miss the hair flip :no:


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Does WWE actually think having Alicia Fox walk like that to the ring is attractive?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

My boy John!!! Save The Orphans!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Maryse wins


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Lovits is damn pissed at Lawler lol!.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Wouldnt it be ironic if Nexus wins every match (with majority being singles match) when this whole time they've been preaching the "team" thing and lost as a team at SS?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> I forgot about Heath Slater. Probably because he is boring as shit.


Slater was money at Summerslam.


----------



## nawleans_manbeast (Mar 30, 2004)

Every time I hear Alicia Fox's music I think of porn. I've heard it in a porn video along with the hardy boyz music and hardcore holly


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

God Alicia gets uglyer by the minute.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Maryse is probably familiar with that position.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Travis Bickle said:


> Yes he really is...
> 
> Your turn. By the way I have a pointless argument undefeated streak so you know just warning ya buddy.


Lol, R-Truth still sucks. He was only entertaining as Pretty Ricky


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

The fact that Maryse won that Most Beautiful Woman tourney WF had a few months ago is quite a sad thing. :no:


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

It's sad that they have to cut to Jon Lovitz because he's more exciting than the Divas match


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

nawleans_manbeast said:


> Every time I hear Alicia Fox's music I think of porn. I've heard it in a porn video along with the hardy boyz music and hardcore holly


It's a direct rip off of Nelly's "Hot in Herre".


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

So the fucking redhead jobber and young are going to lose tonight? Pretty obvious.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

gail kim actually looked good to start the match


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Maryse's hottness makes up for the other two on her team....


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

Man, the things I'd do to Melina...


----------



## nawleans_manbeast (Mar 30, 2004)

Geeee said:


> Slater was money at Summerslam.


What kind? Pesos?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone finally told Maryse to blend her weave.
Alicia Fox still didn't get the memo.


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow Maryse has NO ass. None...it's like her legs are connected to her lower back.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

scias423 said:


> Does WWE actually think having Alicia Fox walk like that to the ring is attractive?


No, the E doesn't actually watch the divas either. They tell to em eat up 3 minutes, while the guys take a piss break.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Geeee said:


> Slater was money at Summerslam.


I do agree he was pretty good last night, but overall I have been pretty bored with him. Also "One Man Rock Band" is probably the dumbest nick name ever


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

GD™;8737234 said:


> The fact that Maryse won that Most Beautiful Woman tourney WF had a few months ago is quite a sad thing. :no:


Why? Maryse is stunning looking.

Gees, that was actually a tolerable match.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

How is Jillian still in the WWE?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Wat happened after Orton/Gabriel? I went to walk the dog.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

would like to see natalya come out and show these girls how it's done...


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

nawleans_manbeast said:


> What kind? Pesos?


I doubt those will be even cordobas


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

haahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

last week it was bellas and now jillian hall lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

JILLIAN WINS! HOLY SHIT!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Rice9999 said:


> How is Jillian still in the WWE?


They need a jobber heel.

And as I write that she wins.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> How is Jillian still in the WWE?


She needs to go back to having that thing on her face


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

WTF!!!???? this is like Funaki beating John Cena or something.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. Jillian actually won a match.


----------



## Shad01 (Jan 1, 2010)

Jilian forgot to fake tan her armpits lmao


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

boogieman refrence!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

lmao, crowd is loving this


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love how genuinely excited Jillian is to win a match.
This only happens every 2 years.


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

Jillian got a pin! Hell yes! finally!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Travis Bickle said:


> Why? Maryse is stunning looking.


She isn't the most beautiful woman in the world... the people that voted for her should stop watching wrestling all the time and go out or some shit.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I can hear a pin not dropping it's that quiet.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

BOOGEY MAN REFERENCE. cole is in rare form tonight


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

As to the divas matches...I can find more excitement on C-Span


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

that was awful....


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

I have NEVER heard Jillians music until right now


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Someone finally told Maryse to blend her weave.
> Alicia Fox still didn't get the memo.


Alicia is so cute, but her hair is a disaster! He weave makes her look like the Cowardly Lion!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

rofl at cole and king even ragging on the divas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jillian won!!!!


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

sad thing is, that reaction from Jillian was probably totally legit


----------



## nawleans_manbeast (Mar 30, 2004)

JerseyCloverleaf said:


> It's a direct rip off of Nelly's "Hot in Herre".


It kinda sounds like it but the song in the video was the exact song alicia fox uses.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Geeee said:


> Slater was money at Summerslam.


He's the one man rock band!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

skookum said:


> Wow Maryse has NO ass. None...it's like her legs are connected to her lower back.


she suffers from nawassatall

and watching these girls wrestle makes me miss Trish and Lita....you know diva's that could actually wrestle


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i missed it guys, what did cole say about the boogeyman??


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

vanderhevel said:


> BOOGEY MAN REFERENCE. cole is in rare form tonight


I must be the only one who thought Boogeyman was R-Truth.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> Wat happened after Orton/Gabriel? I went to walk the dog.


Is that a euphemisism?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, same haircut...


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Lmao at Edge's face while Heath said that


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Same haircut and rock star good looks????

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Slater's going down


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

The one man rock fucker... and Edge


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

lol @ edge


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Someone please get this ginger bastard off my TV screen.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Wasn't Slater the kid from Problem Child?


----------



## nawleans_manbeast (Mar 30, 2004)

oh hell heath slater totally looks like quasimodo!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wendy-lookin Gingerhaired Edge wannabe!

:lmao :lmao Heath Slater just got pwned by Edge


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wendy! *Dead*


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL "wendy-looking"


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Will Slater or Young ever live down those Cena comments?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

me think slater is gone as well


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

what did the 5 fingers say to the face?
SMACK


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

He just attacked the Rated R Superstar backstage?!!?!?

We'll see tonight 1st Nexus elimination very soon


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn! I guess WWE is going to push Slater.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

I feel bad for Slater now. No matter what he does in WWE from now on, he's stuck with that Wendy's joke and a Wendy's chant. That sucks.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

What the hell you big fucking ginger pussy? Kick him in the face, hit him with a microphone, drop the backstage prop on him, slam his head into the camera. Hit in the back of the head and walk away? Is this a fucking joke?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Why not just buy a real guitar?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

*ROCK FOR REAL*


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Slater fucking sucks. Don't let the shitclown ever speak again. Actually get rid of him altogether.


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

holy shit Edge looked crazy pissed. Slater dun goofed.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Anyone else get a Swagger feeling from Heath's promos? He could be hilarious if he used a similar gimmick.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

No one disrespects gingers!!!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Paper jams... woah... so legit. (in my head this was said in the double rainbow voice)


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

The Striker said:


> Why not just buy a real guitar?


I concur.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Slater is out Ziggler didn't like him stealing his finisher


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

SIN_REKA said:


> Man, the things I'd do to Melina...


Get rid of her voicebox first....


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

P-Nex said:


> Wasn't Slater the kid from Problem Child?




















:hmm:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus Jones.
Why do you guys hate gingers?

They're adorable- except for Slater and Carrot Top. =(


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Alcide!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

every


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Daniel Bryan is a trending topic on twitter again


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

gingers have no souls


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

You think you know me


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hogan taunt?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

dont feel bad about slater,
well do if u want, but not for the wendys stigma
hes a ginger. its bound to happen anyway


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Did Cole just say that True Blood was an awesome film?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, I thought Punk grew his hair back for a minute.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ON THIS DAAYY!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Jesus Jones.
> Why do you guys hate gingers?
> 
> They're adorable- except for Slater and Carrot Top. =(


Thanks. We face such oppression these days...


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

peepoholic said:


> Is that a euphemisism?


No, lol. It's an actual dog. Her name is Jackie and she's a beagle.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

My question to WWE is: Who among the Nexus will remain in WWE after the Nexus angle is over? 

Wade Barrett is a given with the PPV title shot.

Sheffield's cause gets bigger with a pin on Morrison. 

Otunga is a maybe (a lot of criticism here at the forum). 

Slater will prob get dropped to SD! as will Gabriel. 

Tarver has a good chance but I'm really unsure. 

YOUNG MUST GO. No mic skill (hardly any time at the mic while I'm at it.), horrible finisher, squashed twice and third soon coming from Cena. Nobody likes him. Enough said.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Jesus Jones.
> Why do you guys hate gingers?
> 
> *They're adorable*- except for Slater and Carrot Top. =(


Gingers make Rocky Dennis look handsome (who was also a Ginger)


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

True blood is awesome.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Shivaki said:


> Slater is a shoe in to win also. All Edge has to do is miss with the spear. I'm still curious to see how Young will win against Cena.


yup!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Edge needs to bring the trench coat back


----------



## sw1tch (Mar 2, 2009)

man, there is something about the 'you think you know me' that still randomly gives me chills even after all these years, dont know what it is


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, first win for WWE


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Orton is trending in ATL.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

farewell black cena farewell wendy


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

Maryse has fake plastic tits, a fake face, fake hair, and no ass to boot.

The problem with this forum is that it comprises of a lot of geeks who never get out...so the only women they see are the ones in wrestling and pornos, which are as fake and shallow as you can get. So that's who they think is hot...


----------



## nawleans_manbeast (Mar 30, 2004)

what was the first match?


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Random but I love hearing "You think you know me"
It makes me think of Edge's Brood and E&C walking through the crowd Past in a second 
Lol


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

not a single face has won tonight. interesting to see something different


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

The Sinner said:


> True blood is awesome.


not quite..Paquin is awesome


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

GINGERS DO HAVE SOULS


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Did someone in the crowd just yell something about The Brood?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

"edge and christian in the brood! we remmember!"


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

What was that chant? I couldn't understand it @[email protected]


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

Am I seriously hearing a Wendy's Sucks chant going on?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

hahaha, wendys sucks


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

"WENDY SUCKS!" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Heath to win, but how?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Did someone in the crowd just yell something about The Brood?


yeah i heard that, probably telling edge, not sure if he said "we remember the brood" or something like that


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> not a single face has won tonight. interesting to see something different


Well after the Cena face-gasm kinda ruined the summerslam ending last night they prolly wanted to balance things out.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I disagree. Wendy's can be quite delicious sometimes.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

saying it now, christian to come out and distract edge 9:36


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

skookum said:


> Maryse has fake plastic tits, a fake face, fake hair, and no ass to boot.
> 
> The problem with this forum is that it comprises of a lot of geeks who never get out...so the only women they see are the ones in wrestling and pornos, which are as fake and shallow as you can get. So that's who they think is hot...


It's not like any of these guys actually look for girls like Maryse and expect anything more than a date, she's just a fantasy really.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

edge and jericho tweening around, i like it tho, it might be more the fans doing than anything i spose tho


----------



## nawleans_manbeast (Mar 30, 2004)

Liniert said:


> "edge and christian in the brood! we remmember!"


Yes but according to vince nobody does remember.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BAHAHHAHAHAHAHH! WENDY SUCKS CHANTS!

On a serious note, I feel bad for Slater now.  Poor guy's probably stuck with that nickname for a while.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rmx820 said:


> What was that chant? I couldn't understand it @[email protected]


wENDY sUCKS


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

that kid in the suit makes his feelings about slater known lol


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

"I HATE YOU HEATH SLATER I HATE YOU"


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

lmao @ the guy chanting I hate you Heath Slater, I hate you!!!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

rofl at the 'i hate you heath slater I hate you'


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> BAHAHHAHAHAHAHH! WENDY SUCKS CHANTS!
> 
> On a serious note, I feel bad for Slater now.  Poor guy's probably stuck with that nickname for a while.


But it gets people to remember him


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

lol some fan "i hate you heath slater, i hate you "


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> BAHAHHAHAHAHAHH! WENDY SUCKS CHANTS!
> 
> On a serious note, I feel bad for Slater now.  Poor guy's probably stuck with that nickname for a while.


I'm sure he's happy. Now he is somewhat relevant instead of being forgettable.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"I hate you Heath Slater! I hate you!"

:lmao


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Did I really just hear "I hate you Heath Slater, I hate you" ?


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

"I hate you Heath Slater, I hate you!"


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

'I HATE YOU HEATH SLATER, I HATE YOU.'

if only Heath done a Batista.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

did anyone else hear, "I HATE YOU YOU GINGER, I HATE YOU " from the audience hahah.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

For everyone who forgot, we have Baconnaise as the WWE champion.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Deranged fan:

I hate you Heath Slater, I Hate You!!!

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Miz's little brother dissing Health Slater..


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Evilerk said:


> not quite..Paquin is awesome


She isn't even the most awesome thing on the show...


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

LAME!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Noooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

ok i was wrong count out...slater wins!


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh dear


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

woooooooooo Slater wins


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Weak man. Just weak.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

that was pretty slick of slater i gotta say


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Another countout? And then another postmatch asskicking.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And there it goes Edge...another count out FU Slater


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

seriously -.-


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> BAHAHHAHAHAHAHH! WENDY SUCKS CHANTS!
> 
> On a serious note, I feel bad for Slater now.  Poor guy's probably stuck with that nickname for a while.


Yeah, as if ginger people don't get enough teasing already. :sad:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Heath Slater owns.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

nawleans_manbeast said:


> Yes but according to vince nobody does remember.


SOURCE?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

That was shit booking.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

did slater just say 'this guy'??

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

im fuckin tired of these bullshit finishes, nexus needs to honestly show what they've got and win cleanly. DAMN THAT SPEAR WAS SICK.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

what?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Meh. Slater could've went tbh.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

2 count outs in one night?! When is the last time that happened on Raw? Never?


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

That's two Nexus members that look pathetic in victory


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Holy shit. That was actually a really good spear from Edge o___o


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

This Raw is single-handedly making count outs relevant again :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> My question to WWE is: Who among the Nexus will remain in WWE after the Nexus angle is over?
> 
> Wade Barrett is a given with the PPV title shot.
> 
> ...


They'll all stay.

Barrett is the next major main eventer, Gabriel will be a top midcarder, the rest of them will be average midcarders, except Young. He's fucked. He'll turn into a jobber. He's got nothing going for him, like Otunga, but at least Otunga has security because he's fucking Jennifer Hudson.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Darren Young is the weakest link.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

I HATE YOU HEATH SLATER, I HATE YOU.

Wow lol, we need this guy to come forward. Who is he and why does he hate that ginger abomination?


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

Stop with these shitty endings...it was cute the first couple times but now it's fucking annoying.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, another count out. 
I've never seen so many count outs in one night. Haha.
These pros are losing to rookies in ridiculous ways.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TWO COUNT OUTS KEEPS TWO NEXUS MEMBERS IN WWE. FUCK ME SIDEWAYS. GO TO HELL WWE.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow. Jericho, Orton, and Edge all losing to rookies in singles competition on the same night. But Cena? Not so much I think.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Out of nowhere, a thought hits me hard....This is the same storyline that started the wreck of WCW...Millionaire's Club vs New Blood. It's the same damned thing!! 

I hope the new GM isn't Vince Russo, I highly doubt it too.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Jericho to screw Cena, I only hope Cena gets the upperhand unleashing hell on Jericho like Orton did on Sheamus or Edge on Slater (to an extent on this one).]


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

HOW DID THAT RED HEADED ...GOT BEAT EDGE. UGH.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> For everyone who forgot, we have Baconnaise as the WWE champion.


we know cubby. we know.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cena Vs Cena coming up next


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

....the realist in me understands this

..but the mark says 'fuck this bullshit!'

Got my spear though so alls well that ends well


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Apparently somebody does not like their Wendy's Kids value meal. :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

KidGold17 said:


> 2 count outs in one night?! When is the last time that happened on Raw? Never?


during the attitude era.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

skookum said:


> Maryse has fake plastic tits, a fake face, fake hair, and no ass to boot.
> 
> The problem with this forum is that it comprises of a lot of geeks who never get out...so the only women they see are the ones in wrestling and pornos, which are as fake and shallow as you can get. So that's who they think is hot...


this exactly, i don't think maryse is hot. I would rather have someone like beth pheonix, but that is just me .

truly, I have found a life outside of the idiot box... it's fun.


----------



## Shad01 (Jan 1, 2010)

what do you guys think about the GM saying he hates Bret Hart and never wants to see him on tv again?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Jericho the only former maineventer to do the job and put someone over tonight.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess there was no real way to finish that..


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Out of nowhere, a thought hits me hard....This is the same storyline that started the wreck of WCW...Millionaire's Club vs New Blood. It's the same damned thing!!
> 
> I hope the new GM isn't Vince Russo, I highly doubt it too.


I'm calling Cena getting a blood bath. Vampiro's the master plan!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

There's no way to escape superman

Sorry Darren


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

If i don't here atleast one vintage before the night ends I am no longer a cole mark.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Who did Otunga beat?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> we know cubby. we know.


And yet you love him anyways. Right?


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Young is exiled and Riley joins after he is eliminated on NXT tomorrow.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Edge having yet another good match. So much for being passed it.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

sesshomaru said:


> Who did Otunga beat?


He and Sheffield beat Truth and Morrison....


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> this exactly, i don't think maryse is hot. I would rather have someone like beth pheonix, but that is just me .
> 
> truly, I have found a life outside of the idiot box... it's fun.


Its not just you. Beth, Nattie, Melina, Id rather have them than Maryse


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

TheWFEffect said:


> If i don't here atleast one vintage before the night ends I am no longer a cole mark.


He has said it many times. Namely, during the Orton/Gabriel match when Orton was attacking Sheamus.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

sesshomaru said:


> Who did Otunga beat?


Him and Sheffield beat Truth and Morrison in a tag match.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

nocturnalg said:


> Jericho the only former maineventer to do the job and put someone over tonight.


how is that any different form any other night


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


> If i don't here atleast one vintage before the night ends I am no longer a cole mark.


did u miss him screaming it during justin gabriel vs randy orton and i quote

"VINTAGE ORTON VINTAGE ORTON apex predator vintage orton i love miz and his penis, the VIPER randy orton vitage!"


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

super black cena for the epic comeback victory after 3 consecutive attitude adjustments


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> He and Sheffield beat Truth and Morrison....


Ha...did Otunga get tagged in to do his 1 move (that looks shitty) like usual?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> They'll all stay.
> 
> Barrett is the next major main eventer, Gabriel will be a top midcarder, the rest of them will be average midcarders, except Young. He's fucked. He'll turn into a jobber. He's got nothing going for him, like Otunga, but at least Otunga has security because he's fucking Jennifer Hudson.


Gabriel and Slater got nothing tonight. Count outs? Really? Typical WWE. Just when your hopes get high for a storyline that'll make buy a PPV every month they ruin it.

Makes me wish TNA would come back to Monday night. At least their finishes were a little better and a little harder to _predict._


----------



## Shad01 (Jan 1, 2010)

Trace Atkins for the mthrfkin Win


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

nocturnalg said:


> Jericho the only former maineventer to do the job and put someone over tonight.


I do love Jericho's generosity in putting people over, but I wouldn't give him any credit for this. The only reason WWE had him lose cleanly was because it was against Barrett.



> Gabriel and Slater got nothing tonight. Count outs? Really? Typical WWE. Just when your hopes get high for a storyline that'll make buy a PPV every month they ruin it.
> 
> Makes me wish TNA would come back to Monday night. At least their finishes were a little better and a little harder to predict.


So what? They were facing Orton and Edge, that's why they got counted out. They're still high ranking members of the group.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

sesshomaru said:


> Who did Otunga beat?


Skip beat both Truth and Morrison.. Otunga botched a move and was tagged out


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

rodgersv said:


> super black cena for the epic comeback victory after 3 consecutive attitude adjustments


I'd be mouth agape after seeing that.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Why are people crying about two rookies beating BIG names by count out? They aren't going to beat them cleanly, and both of them looked good vs both Edge, and Orton.

Seriously, some people on these forums are retarded.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Rated Y2J will come in and cost Cena. Young won't pin him though, it'll be a countout or something.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Edge/Y2J run-in on Cena makes clean sweep for Nexus.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

perro said:


> how is that any different form any other night


I figured Edge could do the deed too. But yeah other than him and CM Punk, nobody else really does.

Jericho so far has been pinned by a former NXT Rookie three or four times now.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I really think a *** star is coming.

Young's gonna shine.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Its not just you. Beth, Nattie, Melina, Id rather have them than Maryse


And they all have fake boobs which seems to be a prevailing knock against Maryse. The only 'Diva' not to have them was Stacy Keibler. And I'm pretty sure anyone has a chance with Melina. She's like a VD that gained sentience.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Don't know about you but I don't see women who look like Maryse very often. Velvet Sky maybe...


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*I WANT MY SON BACK





BUT I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW!*


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Superman vs. Bizarro for the main event.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Time for Darren Jobber!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

SatanX said:


> Skip beat both Truth and Morrison.. Otunga botched a move and was tagged out


lol

5wrds


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> did u miss him screaming it during justin gabriel vs randy orton and i quote
> 
> "VINTAGE ORTON VINTAGE ORTON apex predator vintage orton i love miz and his penis, the VIPER randy orton vitage!"


DAMMIT how did I miss them it shows however I am ignoring the comentary and actaully enjoying a episode of raw :shocked: what is the world coming too


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> this exactly, i don't think maryse is hot. I would rather have someone like beth pheonix, but that is just me .
> 
> truly, I have found a life outside of the idiot box... it's fun.



I'd like to add my name to this idea. In this day and age, you're 2 clicks away from better looking women than the Divas. Want to see the Divas in action before they were divas? Go to your local street corner with $100. They are to wrestling what Sesame Street is to drama.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

khali is looking stoned!


----------



## Shad01 (Jan 1, 2010)

Young will go over Cena, the nexus is gona interfere after the red falls down


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ugh:no:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey guys, hows the show so far? Raw doesn't start for me for another hour(california) and i was wondering what the main event is(was). So yeah, what is the main event? Thanks


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

ranjin singh needs to shave.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Ranjin Singh

SIDEBURN MESSIAH


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol i thought justin long was singh


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Get these three pieces of shit off my screeen.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Only Cena can understand Khali clearly, he's awesome


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Charlie!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Swag said:


> lol i thought justin long was singh


Me too :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

lmao @ Khali saying she's butt ugly...


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

LMAO KHALI IS THE PIMP NOW


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

nocturnalg said:


> Get these three pieces of shit off my screeen.


oh no the bella whores


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

"Yeah, she butt ugly," LMAO.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Khaali gonnas get laid right there...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What a pimp.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Khali is the chick magnet.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

ROFL @ Khali


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

:lmao @ Khali


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

what is this crap!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

I must say, that segment was absolute gold.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i lol'ed at the butt ugly comment


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor Khali. One week away from main eventing again, then he's scrapped out and sent back to mid-card hell to be trashed by the guest hosts.

"Yea. She's but ugly." 

Epic.


----------



## SabresBuffalo (Jul 17, 2010)

Khali's a pimp!


----------



## eyelovetree (Feb 2, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> did u miss him screaming it during justin gabriel vs randy orton and i quote
> 
> "VINTAGE ORTON VINTAGE ORTON apex predator vintage orton i love miz and his penis, the VIPER randy orton vitage!"


:lmao :lmao


----------



## nawleans_manbeast (Mar 30, 2004)

Khali's wife is smokin hot


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Travis Bickle said:


> Don't know about you but I don't see women who look like Maryse very often. Velvet Sky maybe...


maryse is generic pornstar #31415926

there are better looking people out there, you need to know how to look for them. Anyone can dye their hair blonde and put on a bikini, there are only a few that have an organic, holistic look to them.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

WWE making gay jokes, encouraging unfaithfulness....yet you can't choke someone with a tie?!? oh wait Bryan is back and the whole thing was a work. Nevermind.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks like Khali's wrestling isn't the only thing thats stiff


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Nabz23 said:


> ranjin singh needs to shave.


Ranjin Singh's sideburns are the biggest heel the industry will ever see. The 'burns are behind Nexus, the GM, and the higher power. Mark my words.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

No Santino in the guest host segment mean automatic fail


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

I wouldn't feel sorry for a guy who is making tons of money just for being tall.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

anybody know the song in the cena trailer? movie probably sucks but the trailer is awesome.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Did he just say, *"Yeah, she's fuckin' ugly..."* :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Darren Young has a 0% chance of winning.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

layla!!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Matt Hardy who you tryin to fool, you know you can't read...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That was pretty funny.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I admit I chuckled at that Khali segment.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

can lelya (sp) or matt hardy even read?


----------



## Lee_TheLAW (Apr 26, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Me too :lmao


Me three haha


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> Darren Young has a 0% chance of winning.


lower then 0!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jermaine Dupri :lmao


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Im sorry but I gotta marry Layla...I just have to.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

A Random Person said:


> maryse is generic pornstar #31415926
> 
> there are better looking people out there, you need to know how to look for them. Anyone can dye their hair blonde and put on a bikini, there are only a few that have an organic, holistic look to them.


Maryse has really attractive features, I don't know what you're talking about. Her and Kelly Kelly are stunning looking women. Now they can't wrestle for shit but they look amazing...


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Hardy does not look fat. I is impressed.

LOL @ the library comment.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

kobra860 said:


> Darren Young has a 0% chance of winning.


Clean, yes. Interference wrong. Jericho is coming to screw Cena.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Did he just say, *"Yeah, she's fuckin' ugly..."* :lmao


Butt ugly.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Cena mark onscreen people


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

I wonder how many wrestlers gang banged Carmen Electra.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

lolwut


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Superman will beat Bizarro and send him to the Phantom Zone.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Darren Young has a 0% chance of winning.


I'd say its below 0


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Im sorry but I gotta marry Layla...I just have to.


rock paper scissors? or can i just have her on the weekends?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Lol who was that in Cena's gear? did someone's clueless dad who buys anything wander backstage?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

CENA VS. YOUNG will probably end with nexus dq'ing i dont see nexus eliminating guys this early.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Im sorry but I gotta marry Layla...I just have to.


Wait in the line dude :gun:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Jermaine Dupri :lmao


now he's BUTT ugly. like a bug's face


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Thrawn3d said:


> I wonder how many wrestlers gang banged Carmen Electra.


nexus needed 2 warm up


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> Looks like Khali's wrestling isn't the only thing thats stiff


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Jermaine Dupri :lmao


When we saw that last night 
we were wondering:
1. Why is that important
2. Why was she excited for it. Haha.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

emma watson and keria knightly both hot women with no boobs just putting it out there said it earlier, thank you england...and for their boobs you would not belive england has the larget average breast size in the world


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> Darren Young has a 0% chance of winning.


After the abominations they call "finishes" tonight? I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao at one of the staff members having to wear the Cena shirt backstage.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Thrawn3d said:


> I wonder how many wrestlers gang banged Carmen Electra.


Probably less than Melina. That's approaching infinity.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Carmen Electra looked extremely hot there.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

JeremyCB23 said:


> emma watson and keria knightly both hot women with no boobs just putting it out there said it earlier, thank you england...and for their boobs you would not belive england has the larget average breast size in the world


Keira yes. Emma Watson is overrated at practically everything.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

smackdown1111 said:


> Clean, yes. Interference wrong. Jericho is coming to screw Cena.


Yeah good point. Then again Young has been getting crapped on for a while so it would be no surprise if he was the only guy who lost tonight.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

JeremyCB23 said:


> emma watson and keria knightly both hot women with no boobs just putting it out there said it earlier, thank you england...and for their boobs you would not belive england has the larget average breast size in the world


Ha, I'd like to meet the people conducting this "study"


----------



## nawleans_manbeast (Mar 30, 2004)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Superman will beat Bizarro and send him to the Phantom Zone.


Best quote ever!!!


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

cena the only member to win what a suprise..........


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Travis Bickle said:


> Maryse has really attractive features, I don't know what you're talking about. Her and Kelly Kelly are stunning looking women. Now they can't wrestle for shit but they look amazing...


If I wanted someone with fake boobs, a fake tan, fake nails, fake eyelashes, fake extentions... I'd just date a manniquin. It would probably be a better conversational partner too.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

if darren young wins clean will the forum explode?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

sooo who's gonna interfere to make Young win?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> maryse is generic pornstar #31415926
> 
> there are better looking people out there, you need to know how to look for them. Anyone can dye their hair blonde and put on a bikini, there are only a few that have an organic, holistic look to them.


Thank you finally someone else sees the light. There are people on here saying that Maryse is the hottest woman in America & Canada and stuff like that. My response is you need to get out more, there some girl walking down a street in Nebraska that looks better then Maryse.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

flipped over to MTV. Mick Foley is on Warren the Ape. Funny stuff.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Future WWE Champion:no:*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Travis Bickle said:


> Keira yes. Emma Watson is overrated at practically everything.


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?


Was happy to see Riley tonight, although I would have hoped he would have been there for longer.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

A Random Person said:


> If I wanted someone with fake boobs, a fake tan, fake nails, fake eyelashes, fake extentions... I'd just date a manniquin. It would probably be a better conversational partner too.


Im sure you would turn her down.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Darren Young to come out to a Kid 'N Play song please.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> :lmao at one of the staff members having to wear the Cena shirt backstage.


he didn't even want to show his face. lol


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

axl626 said:


> Probably less than Melina. That's approaching infinity.


That's always one at a time. Morrison can't drive everyone on dates with her.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

A Random Person said:


> If I wanted someone with fake boobs, a fake tan, fake nails, fake eyelashes, fake extentions... I'd just date a manniquin. It would probably be a better conversational partner too.


You can't stick your happy place in a mannequin...


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

sesshomaru said:


> Ha, I'd like to meet the people conducting this "study"


http://buzz103.radio.com/2010/05/26/what-country-has-the-largest-breasts/


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

JeremyCB23 said:


> emma watson and keria knightly both hot women with no boobs just putting it out there said it earlier, thank you england...and for their boobs you would not belive england has the larget average breast size in the world


Keria Knightly is the best thing to come out of England. Ever.


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

It's really not about boobs...the true attractiveness of a woman lies in their personality and smile. It's what you notice the most and learn to appreciate the most.

But for the record, Kelly Kelly looks like an idiot.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> if darren young wins clean will the forum explode?


It might just crashed once... Not like yesterday when it crashed like 5 times LOL


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Superman will beat Bizarro and send him to the Phantom Zone.


Ahhh but bizarro will have help from darksied and toyman just you watch.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

wow, they are burying daniel young before the match has even started


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

CENA VS CENA


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

axl626 said:


> Probably less than Melina. That's approaching infinity.


Serously dude. Whats you deal against Melina


----------



## nawleans_manbeast (Mar 30, 2004)

*Eternity* said:


> *Future WWE Champion:no:*


Why is Cena in blackface?!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

BRRRRRRR HAMUNDO


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Ok so we all know who's winning this


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope Young gets kicked out of the Nexus, Cena shows him mercy and they eventually form a team complete with mid-match Bella-esque switches to fool their opponents


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

JeremyCB23 said:


> if darren young wins clean will the forum explode?


The internet will no longer cease to exist.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ha I've always wondered why the WWE divas never visit high schools or colleges for these type of spend time with the kids things. 

I'm not being serious by the way :side:


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

JEEAAAHHHHHNNNNNN CEEEEEEENNNNNAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

*Eternity* said:


> *Future WWE Champion:no:*



:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao I don't see it happening even in TNA... oh wait


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

I feel bad for Darren, having to have that dumb hairdo because if he shaved his head he would look to much like Cena.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

Darren Young should really do something about that hair, far too straight and up for my liking.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?
> 
> 
> Was happy to see Riley tonight, although I would have hoped he would have been there for longer.


She's attractive for sure but nothing mindblowing. And god she was lucky to get that Harry Potter role because boy is she a poor, poor actress...


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> CENA VS CENA


Vince McMahon just had an orgasm.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena on Cena violence... I can't watch!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Have to admit, this Raw hasn't been particularly bad at all.

Oh, and ummm...why exactly did Jillian get the pin earlier? Made no sense whatsoever considering how they usually book her.


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

paper jamz yeah!!!!


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

What's up with that minitron that says "Cena Approved"? :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Darren Young to come out to a Kid 'N Play song please.


I'll mark


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

*ROCK FOR REAL*


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

What's up with this Cena Approved thing?

WWE = Cena Approved? New rating?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The world will implode if they touch each other just you wait.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The Striker said:


> Darren Young to come out to a Kid 'N Play song please.


"......Got my high top fade and I'm outta here...."


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Travis Bickle said:


> Maryse has really attractive features, I don't know what you're talking about. Her and Kelly Kelly are stunning looking women. Now they can't wrestle for shit but they look amazing...


Velvet Sky>Maryse>Kelly


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

virus21 said:


> Serously dude. Whats you deal against Melina


Melina's supposed to be the locker room whore. Maria said in some shoot that Melina's fucked like 80% of the WWE roster and not to mention she had an affair with Batista while his wife was dealing with cancer.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Maryse looks like a barbie doll, blonde, cheap, and plastic. Has no ass, no personality, and if it wasn't for wrestling, she'd be working a street corner in French Canada.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

JOHN CENA TO TURN HEEL, YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Please don't tell me Darren Young is actually the coolest person in the ring right now. :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

cindel25 said:


> Cena on Cena violence... I can't watch!


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Travis Bickle said:


> She's attractive for sure but nothing mindblowing. And god she was lucky to get that Harry Potter role because boy is she a poor, poor actress...


Don't really care about her acting, I think she looks fine as hell though.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

is it bad that i style my hair like the miz?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

radiatedrich said:


> What's up with that minitron that says "Cena Approved"? :lmao


I don't know, but I'm sure it's not Bob Backlund Authorized.


----------



## Murdock (Feb 22, 2010)

Nexus beats down Cena and Young to end the night.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Maryse looks like a barbie doll, blonde, cheap, and plastic. Has no ass, no personality, and if it wasn't for wrestling, she'd be working a street corner in French Canada.


Id pay.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

KH Diplomats said:


> Ok so we all know who's winning this


either it's Cena..or ...Cena


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

This could be the first time I've ever wanted Cena to win


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> Keria Knightly is the best thing to come out of England. Ever.


America is the best thing to come out of England.

AMERICA


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Damn, young already demonstrated 2 holds Cena has yet to learn.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

This is surreal.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

at least he's going to last more than a min


----------



## nawleans_manbeast (Mar 30, 2004)

So they really dedicated a whole raw to a single storyline that should have ended already


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Darren Young needs to cut the hair, grow some side burns, wear glasses and start kicking some candy ass...............Oh wait!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cena is having trouble with a former NXT Rookie?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Cena vs cena who will win??


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

i actually like vintage cole than orange king now


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

WOW HEADLOCK BY CENA


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> if darren young wins clean will the forum explode?


If that happens I'll still be laughing when next week's Raw starts


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

Not another headlock Rand.... I mean Cena.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

Cena putting on a clinic...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> Keria Knightly is the best thing to come out of England. Ever.


Oh please she's nothing special.

If she's the best thing to ever come out of England, I wonder how the other chicks in England look?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Cena with the same move palette since 2004.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Damn, young already demonstrated 2 holds Cena has yet to learn.


yea. but Cena wont quit. screw "technique", "talent", and "mic skills". CENA WONT QUIT!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

*Darren Young is a poopy head, pass it on!*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, Young is lasting longer than Punk. Haha.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow black Cena actually looking decent.



Up unil the eventual supercen followed by interference by a wwe wrestler


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Next year we'll have John Cena vs Mecha Cena.

You heard it first here!


----------



## guppee (Jul 25, 2006)

Darren Young is the mutant spawn of John Cena and Orlando Jordan.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

peepoholic said:


> If that happens I'll still be laughing when next week's Raw starts


you won't be the only one

Hopefully young can "make it a win"... whoops, wrong charisma-less jobber who can't wrestle.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

I feel like this is some shitty video game where you have to fight a dark version of yourself at some point.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Travis Bickle said:


> You can't stick your happy place in a mannequin...


All you have to do is drill a hole in it and you're good to go.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Black Cena is beating White Cena like a government mule.


Where the hell is J.R when you need him.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Thrawn3d said:


> I feel like this is some shitty video game where you have to fight a dark version of yourself at some point.


AAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAAH


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Get your head down and attack with your hair Young


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I can't imagine they would give the main event to someone who is about to disappear. Young will prolly be around for awhile one way or another.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> Melina's supposed to be the locker room whore. Maria said in some shoot that Melina's fucked like 80% of the WWE roster and not to mention she had an affair with Batista while his wife was dealing with cancer.


So your baseing it on what Maria said? I listened to that interview and Maria just came off as bitter. And 80%? Come on now


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> Wow, Young is lasting longer than Punk. Haha.


Young > CM Punk


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

lic05 said:


> Next year we'll have John Cena vs Mecha Cena.
> 
> You heard it first here!


Or Zombie Cena


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Maryse looks like a barbie doll, blonde, cheap, and plastic. Has no ass, no personality, and if it wasn't for wrestling, she'd be working a street corner in French Canada.


Maryse has no ass? Are you on crack???


----------



## nawleans_manbeast (Mar 30, 2004)

what was the first match of the night?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

"Cena Sucks" chants.

And did I think this whole crowd was filled with Cena fans.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Got a feeling now Cena will win, then Nexus runs in and not only beats him up but the now sacked member Young.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Was happy to see Riley tonight, although I would have hoped he would have been there for longer.


Seriously Riley won nothing. We've seen NXT rookies appear on their pros show all the time. I thought he'd get a match or something. I'm not complaining about what I saw, but really these contests are pointless.

Barret won new unique entrance music. But he never received it.
Barret won a title shot and he never received it. 
Riley is allowed to appear on Raw for a day but he really didn't do anything an ordinary rookie would be able to do.
Skip Sheffield won a WWE.com segment that was never delivered.
Percy Watson hasn't received his talk show, although we've seen MVP have a talk show on NXT!?

They need to stick to giving out immunity. I'd be stoked if Riley won immunity next week.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> Oh please she's nothing special.
> 
> If she's the best thing to ever come out of England, I wonder how the other chicks in England look?


Down south they are mainly complete mongs or ironing boards

Up north you tend to have the more slaggy curvy lass' - stereotyping though


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

king with a superman reference lol


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

King said it: He is superman!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

HGF said:


> All you have to do is drill a hole in it and you're good to go.


just record melinas war cry as a addon and sir you have a deal.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

_*This ain't wrestling!!! Clap Clap clap-clap-clap!!*_


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

King comparing Cena to superman

:lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Young has been in the ring with Cena longer than Barrett was last night.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

soooooo.....he's actually lookin decent


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thrawn3d said:


> I feel like this is some shitty video game where you have to fight a dark version of yourself at some point.


link vs shadow link

but ocarina of time is not shitty though


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cena is purple&yellow now eh!?,I wonder If parents are starting get frustrated by getting updated Cena merch.every few months!?.

Oh well time for me to update him on SvR2010&most likely 2011!(I rarely use him But I like to keep the roster updated as possible all year).


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> Young > CM Punk


You CAN'T be serious.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Can Cena overcome the odds and beat... Darren Young?!?! Wait, Really?!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Black Cena is actually reminding me of a young Dwayne Johnson in this match.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Rice9999 said:


> Young > CM Punk


youz be trollin.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

King likes to read a guy's eyes...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

was that a black cena chant

Also nice northern lights suplex


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

virus21 said:


> So your baseing it on what Maria said? I listened to that interview and Maria just came off as bitter. And 80%? Come on now


I didn't say she was a whore, I said she's supposed to be the whore. Honestly, I don't care cause she's still hot, way hotter then Maryse.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Why is this the main event? Who is booking this shit. This is terrible.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

leon79 said:


> Or Zombie Cena


They are saving that for SVR 2011, every "cool" game has to have zombies now.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

hey darren, keep your fingers out of those electric sockets!!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Young reminding me of The Rock


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> i actually like vintage cole than orange king now


And yet, he will still suck Cena's balls.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

VINTAGE WWE BOOKING. 

I mean why make Cena do anything?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Daren Young is more over than Wade Barrett now.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Vegeta4000 said:


> Down south they are mainly complete mongs or ironing boards
> 
> Up north you tend to have the more slaggy curvy lass' - stereotyping though


 
lolwut?

southern girls >>>> northern girls

any day of the week ffs 

the latter not only look like men, but talk like them too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This is one of the worst matches I've ever seen in my life.

And here comes the 4 Moves of Doom.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He's just going to pop up. 
Retarted!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

lic05 said:


> They are saving that for SVR 2011, every "cool" game has to have zombies now.


They did have a zombie Finlay in Svr 2009.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

SUPER CENA IS ALIVEEEE


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Young to get thrown out of Nexus & him & Cena form a tag team. Calling it now lol!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

SuperWhiteCena


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Super Cena!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Why is this the main event? Who is booking this shit. This is terrible.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

boooooo


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow, SuperCena...For real?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Okay. I like Cena, but that was kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

CENA JUST GOT HIS 13th WIND!!!


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

vintage super cena


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

...of course :no:

Its not that Cena does what he does, its how he does it


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

that was sooo stupid


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

wow cena sucks at this stuff, makes it seem likes hes dead for 1 second and the next second, he's rushing into the ring like a maniac


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

SUPER CENA!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

JERRY LAWLER JUST SAID VINTAGE OH MY


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Bye bye Young.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

SAME 4 MOVES



Fuck, I die a little on the inside everytime I see people "clothesline" Cena, missing, and then getting hit with the 5 Knuckle Shuffle.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

nooooooooooo


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Bye bye Young!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

bye bye darren


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

SUPERCENA WINS AGAIN!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lolrlly


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

well that was fucking gay!


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

Young is gone


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

horrible from cena still cant do the basics i.e selling!!


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Good fucking Christ....


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

new_year_new_start said:


> lolwut?
> 
> southern girls >>>> northern girls
> 
> ...


I seem to be looking in the wrong places then


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

well damn. Bye Cena!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Remember how Cena ruined WM 23 with a rise from nowhere... that sucked.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

We all saw this coming.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Who didn't see that coming? Fuckin' Cena. They better kill him this time.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I feel bad for Young.
They've really treated him like crap.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

beat down on young now


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

SuperCena does it again....


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Here comes the beat down on Young.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BLACK CENA!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Stupor Cena wins again. Yawn.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you. THANK YOU. Finally a clean finish tonight.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Beat down on black cena in 3.. 2.. 1..


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

The Reverend Jesse Jackson just called... he said affirmative action was dealt a mighty blow tonight.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

PLEASE NOT another end of show beatdown


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

damn darren looked good...he is about to get beat down too


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao

NOW I'll kind of agree with everybody about the whole SuperCena thing. That countout jump was just ridiculous.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

POOR YANG CENA!!!


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

WOW im sad darren young is gonna be gone dammit.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I actually liked that reversal into an STF!.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Gonna jump Young


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Fuck off, Cena.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

lol. Cena used the middle finger. I bet that becomes a lot of ppl's avies soon.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

smackdown1111 said:


> VINTAGE WWE BOOKING.
> 
> I mean why make Cena do anything?


Oh come on man. He's such a hard worker. I mean can't you see. Plus he travels to every show and does this same shit night in night out. I actually feel bad for the guy. He's slaving his life away.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, Young is gone. Let's remember him, shall we?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Darren Young to get BERRIED


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so Otunga gets to stay, but after proving he is actually decent in the ring, Young gets kicked out....


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

they want to recruit Cena!


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

time for the mafia beatdown!


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

black cena=prison bitch


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena will come to Cena's rescue


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

beat up darren young?

edit: yep figured.


----------



## KH Diplomats (Mar 19, 2006)

Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

DANIEL BRYAN TRYING TO APPOLOGISE!!


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Well at least we get rid of Darren Young


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

LOL, King screwed up and called him Daniel Bryan!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Did King just call Darren Young Daniel Bryan?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Obvious twist is obvious.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol at King calling Young Daniel Bryan



just retire already


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Kinger sucks


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

"How dare you lose to the top guy in the WWE!"


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Well that's dumb on Nexus's part. Now they're not as strong if their numbers are lower.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol young gonna help cena


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Damn, I felt that clothes line.


----------



## skookum (Sep 2, 2008)

Is anyone else bored of these Nexus beatdowns? They happen 2-3 times each show.


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

haha Darren Brian


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Panther said:


> Well that's dumb on Nexus's part. Now they're not as strong if their numbers are lower.


They'll just replace him.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Tsk. That's a damn shame.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

stupid. Young just proved he was better then half those guys in the ring.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sheik said:


> King comparing Cena to superman
> 
> :lmao


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

skookum said:


> Is anyone else bored of these Nexus beatdowns? They happen 2-3 times each show.


First time on one of them


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Panther said:


> Well that's dumb on Nexus's part. Now they're not as strong if their numbers are lower.


they took out the weak link


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

This is such a boring way to end the show. Something better happen after this beat down.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

this is kinda like NXT now, one gets less interesting so they boot him out.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Vintage splash lmao


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Vintage splash? REALLY!? Really?!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

King worse announcer in the business today. As much shit as you guys talk about Cole, he's only weak because he is carrying King. Seriously you are only as good as your weakest link. Pair Cole with anyone else and you'd get result.s


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Young is dead.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

So....Young is out of the WWE in real/kfabe or he'll just be going to superstars??.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Michael Cole why the fuck does everything have to be vintage with you??? Next you will say The Miz's penis is vintage, then you will go on and on about it. Just please stfu and go on now...


----------



## dadadad (Dec 5, 2004)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> SAME 4 MOVES
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck, I die a little on the inside everytime I see people "clothesline" Cena, missing, and then getting hit with the 5 Knuckle Shuffle.


Just like in Rey Mysterio matches someone always happens to fall over and be prone on the ropes for the ...got 619. And the same thing for Rikishis stink face.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

oh yay! another nexus beatdown. the same god damn thing we've seen the last 100 episodes of raw. fucking stupid! STUPID STUPID STUPID!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

They have really repetitive beatdowns.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at teh ref telling them to stay in the ring


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Every once in a while cena is gonna eliminate every member of nexus how entertaining.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Back to FCW for black Cena.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Yawn.


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

They needed to rip Young's armband off at the end of that beat down.


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

haha now Cena and Young can tag team and call themselves Split-Cena


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

What a heroic thing for the kids idol John Cena to do, leave a man to a severe ass whooping. Hopefully they'll call him on it next week but morals can't factor in to face/heel dynamics now can they.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

What a vintage Raw!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Rice9999 said:


> "How dare you lose to the top guy in the WWE!"





Panther said:


> Well that's dumb on Nexus's part. Now they're not as strong if their numbers are lower.


That's exactly what I was thinking about.


----------



## nawleans_manbeast (Mar 30, 2004)

skookum said:


> Is anyone else bored of these Nexus beatdowns? They happen 2-3 times each show.


You're preaching to the choir. I was tired after the second week.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

why is young the whipping boy?


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Where the hell is Bret Hart at when you need him??


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

boring. TNA


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

dareen youngs 15 minutes of fame is finally over, and needless to say, i think his career is over as well, sucks for him, at least once he is released, he will get to tell his friends how he main evented summerslam and raw back to back


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

So Cena just leaves him to the dogs, just to save his own ass? What a hero.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

What did the ref yell at Nexus? It certainly kept them in the ring


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Really though Young asked for Cena and he beat the shit out of Cena. But of course superman wins. I don't see why they took him out. However I do see why Cena was the only one to eliminate a Nexus member. "ONE BY ONE I TAKE YA DOWN" right?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Best part of the show was the first hour... Orton looking impressive and sick tonight


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Wait, Otunga attacked first? That's funny cause he was the one rooting for Young not to tap out to the STF.


----------



## SIN_REKA (Jul 28, 2010)

killacamt said:


> Michael Cole why the fuck does everything have to be vintage with you??? Next you will say The Miz's penis is vintage, then you will go on and on about it. Just please stfu and go on now...


:lmao


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> :lmao at teh ref telling them to stay in the ring


I bet the ref is the GM.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

axl626 said:


> What a heroic thing for the kids idol John Cena to do, leave a man to a severe ass whooping. Hopefully they'll call him on it next week but morals can't factor in to face/heel dynamics now can they.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Does this mean he tags with Percy Watson now?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> They'll just replace him.


Think about it. There are 8 more wrestlers on the very show that gave them their start. Don't be surprised if one of the guys eliminated tomorrow shows up with a "N" shirt on Raw next week.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Decent enough show. I wouldn't have been upset to see Slatter or Otunga follow Young out of the door.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Louie85TX said:


> So....Young is out of the WWE in real/kfabe or he'll just be going to superstars??.


FCW then he'll either get fired or come back to SD.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

I want to see Darren Young return next week in jean shorts and a Cena shirt


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I wish this Nexus storyline would progress already.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Think about it. There are 8 more wrestlers on the very show that gave them their start. Don't be surprised if one of the guys eliminated tomorrow shows up with a "N" shirt on Raw next week.


Husky should be going this week so he makes the most sense especially since the WWE seems to love him for some reason.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

nocturnalg said:


> King worse announcer in the business today. As much shit as you guys talk about Cole, he's only weak because he is carrying King. Seriously you are only as good as your weakest link. Pair Cole with anyone else and you'd get result.s


He has become really fucking awful. Sad because I used to enjoy his commentary in the 90's.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Decent Raw tonight. Nothing great, but it got the job done. Not to undermine the shocking event of a Guest Host segement actually being..ya know, funny and enjoyable.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

slater otanga young all should have gone!! and then replaced over the following weeks.


----------



## sharpshooter1991 (Aug 12, 2009)

how is Cena going to justify this? He talks about "doing the right thing" but then leaves someone to get destroyed. Not very logical. I enjoyed it either way though


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Sphynxx said:


> I want to see Darren Young return next week in jean shorts and a Cena shirt


Ah yes, the jorts. A mark of a future world champion.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

axl626 said:


> What a heroic thing for the kids idol John Cena to do, leave a man to a severe ass whooping. Hopefully they'll call him on it next week but morals can't factor in to face/heel dynamics now can they.


Yeah because that same guy didn't beat on him week after week after week. Why would Cena save Young?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I hope Young sticks around and is repackaged.

Dude has so much untapped potential.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Husky Harris will replace Young and Percy Watson will team with Young again forming The South Beach Party Boys.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Think about it. There are 8 more wrestlers on the very show that gave them their start. *Don't be surprised if one of the guys eliminated tomorrow shows up with a "N" shirt on Raw next week*.


Riley


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

axl626 said:


> Ah yes, the jorts. A mark of a future world champion.


If you wear jorts where I live you just get clowned on non stop.



JStoner said:


> Riley


That would be dumb, he has a great thing going with the Miz and doesnt need the Nexus angle to get him over.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

llamadux said:


> I wish this Nexus storyline would progress already.


How so?

Cause it did tonight. They lost last night, came out and basically said we're still here, we pushed you to the brink. They went ahead and tested themselves as individuals and kicked out whomever proved to be a weak link. Not sure what progression you're looking for cause you got it tonight.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

sharpshooter1991 said:


> how is Cena going to justify this? He talks about "doing the right thing" but then leaves someone to get destroyed. Not very logical. I enjoyed it either way though


By making a joke about buckwheat next week of course.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Good Raw, great Orton moment, I doubt this is the last we'll see of Young.
lol at all of you saying Cena should have stayed to help him.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

i hope everyone knows how obvious it is that nexus is gonna get someone from nxt season 2, how convenient is it that they just kicked out one member out and nxt season 2 is about to end in like 2 more weeks, its gonna happen guaranteed, i hope its husky harris or michael mcgillicutty, alex riley would definatly not fit in with them.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

It's funny because Barrett tapped out to Cena last night so theoretically they should all turn on him too.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

-Mystery- said:


> How so?
> 
> Cause it did tonight. They lost last night, came out and basically said we're still here, we pushed you to the brink. They went ahead and tested themselves as individuals and kicked out whomever proved to be a weak link. Not sure what progression you're looking for cause you got it tonight.


He probably wants the "bigger picture" to be unveiled whatever that may be.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Next week black cena is gonna start rapping and start he pathway to Cenadom


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Riley shouldn't join, he's a cocky heel character of his own a la Miz and should stay his own man. Someone like Husky, who is heel himself, or McGillicutty. Not Kaval.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Again Darren Young is buried and gone.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

JStoner said:


> Riley


Riley? C'mon.

He'll win the damn thing.


----------



## Htial (Apr 8, 2008)

KingCrash said:


> Yeah because that same guy didn't beat on him week after week after week. Why would Cena save Young?


Haven't you ever watched a hero in a movie? 9 times out of 10 when the bad guy is hanging off the side of a cliff. The Hero will save him.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

smackdown1111 said:


> He probably wants the "bigger picture" to be unveiled whatever that may be.


The bigger picture only 3 months into an obviously long feud? Lulz.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Riley shouldn't join, he's a cocky heel character of his own a la Miz and should stay his own man. Someone like Husky, who is heel himself, or McGillicutty. Not Kaval.


exactly, i agree


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

For the people talking about Cena not being a hero by not helping Young -- are you guys really that stupid?

Come on now. The only way Cena helping Young makes any sense is if Young had willing left Nexus. He still wanted to be part of the group that was kicking Cena's ass for over 2 months.

Nothing at all, even with the whole "hero" shtick, makes sense for Cena to come back in and help a man who not only helped beat him down for 2 months, but didn't show any regret for it and was trying to stay in the group who was beating Cena down. Who cares about movie heroes, let's talk about real life. Do you help the bully who kicks your ass with a group of bullies over and over again just because he gets attacked by the other bullies after he tries to kick your ass one more time? Hell no.

Common f'ing sense, you idiots. Get some and start using it for all our sakes.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Well I guess nothing's going to happen next week after all. Nobody hyped that it's the 900th episode of Raw. Maybe they'll do what they did with the 800th and wait until 2 weeks afterwards to have the "900th episode craptacular."


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

KnowYourRole said:


> It's funny because Barrett tapped out to Cena last night so theoretically they should all turn on him too.


Since they all got beat last night, no one would be immune from a beating. That's what tonight was about.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

KidGold17 said:


> boring. TNA


So astute.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Htial said:


> Haven't you ever watched a hero in a movie? 9 times out of 10 when the bad guy is hanging off the side of a cliff. The Hero will save him.


This is more then a cliff. 6 other guys who have abused Cena before? However, Cena should just superman it up and own them and save Young.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Husky Harris will replace Young and Percy Watson will team with Young again forming The South Beach Party Boys.


That's what I'm thinking now. I saw Harris getting eliminated from NXT this week anyway, so I think they'll replace Young with him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

axl626 said:


> Well I guess nothing's going to happen next week after all. Nobody hyped that it's the 900th episode of Raw. Maybe they'll do what they did with the 800th and wait until 2 weeks afterwards to have the "900th episode craptacular."


Next week is the 899th episode of RAW. Then the week after that is the 900th episode.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Riley? C'mon.
> 
> He'll win the damn thing.


hes dead last currently


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Htial said:


> Haven't you ever watched a hero in a movie? 9 times out of 10 when the bad guy is hanging off the side of a cliff. The Hero will save him.


And then the bad guy tries something stupid and the hero lets him fall to his death. No reason for Cena to save Young after all he put him through.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wait are they taping raw now?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ya know, after the members of Nexus(including Young) finally all got individual performances tonight, there's really only one of them that I just generally dislike........

David Otunga.

Seriously. He should just fuck off.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Htial said:


> Haven't you ever watched a hero in a movie? 9 times out of 10 when the bad guy is hanging off the side of a cliff. The Hero will save him.


Have you ever seen real life? No matter how good of a person one is, they typically aren't gonna get involved in a 6-on-1 situation.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Next week is the 899th episode of RAW. Then the week after that is the 900th episode.


Ah. Well that makes a bit more sense. Hopefully they hype it this time unlike the 800th episode.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Really excellent show - RAW really told a story this week and it builds towards several hopefully good feuds in the future.

Especially impressive considering how well the NXT1 guys can pull it off on the big stage now after how they started only back in February. WWE is a lot better for all this new talent imo


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

The show fell flat for me. I was really tired so that could be why but nothing really entertained me. Orton going crazy was probably the best part. Miz's little promo in the back was good too. Otherwise it was nothing matches with predictable outcomes.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> That's what I'm thinking now. I saw Harris getting eliminated from NXT this week anyway, so I think they'll replace Young with him.


My thoughts exactly because if I could pick two to be eliminated tomorrow it'd be Harris & Watson, so bring Harris into the Nexus, go have Young reform his tag team with Watson on Smackdown since there's only face tag team in the WWE and there's none on Smackdown.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

perro said:


> hes dead last currently


This is wrestling we're talking. Danielson was at the top of the rankings for weeks but didn't win.

Riley is getting spots on Raw himself. Still think he'll lose?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

You can hate on Young all you want but he was the best worker in that group. In NXT Season 1, he always worked a decent match and tonight was no different. I hope things go well for Young. He has all the potential in the world.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Am I the only one who found the show tedious, predictable and boring?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> This is wrestling we're talking. Danielson was at the top of the rankings for weeks but didn't win.
> 
> Riley is getting spots on Raw himself. Still think he'll lose?


NXT1-wwe chose rankings

NXT2-50% is fans


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

It is kind of weird nothing was really built for NOC except possibly Orton/Sheamus. I would anticipate Cena to get on that match somehow because they obviously would be better off having him on the card then now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> You can hate on Young all you want but he was the best worker in that group. In NXT Season 1, he always worked a decent match and tonight was no different. I hope things go well for Young. He has all the potential in the world.


Are you serious? That was easily the worst MOTN and you usually don't get a really horrible match out of John Cena.


----------



## Htial (Apr 8, 2008)

will94 said:


> For the people talking about Cena not being a hero by not helping Young -- are you guys really that stupid?
> 
> Come on now. The only way Cena helping Young makes any sense is if Young had willing left Nexus. He still wanted to be part of the group that was kicking Cena's ass for over 2 months.
> 
> ...


Cena's character is the type of character that always does whats right, and if have ever seen any movie/tv show with a hero character like him. They will turn around and save the bad guy even if everyone thinks the guy doesn't deserve it. Especially in a case like Darren Young where he isn't truly a bad guy. He is more of a henchmen who got caught up in the wrong crowd.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> This is wrestling we're talking. Danielson was at the top of the rankings for weeks but didn't win.
> 
> Riley is getting spots on Raw himself. Still think he'll lose?


he stood in the back round then said some thing generic for 5 seconds


yeah he is not going to win i guarantee you


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Young should show up on SmackDown and beg CM Punk to save him next week. S.E.S. need sto do a head shaving to recover from their burial for the last few months.

Overall a pretty good Raw. Orton abusing Sheamus was the highlight. Damn that guy is so over. Him having a seizure and making a "transformation" is a little over the top though. Especially the one at SummerSlam... he looked like he was flopping fish out of water going into heroin withdrawls.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> This is wrestling we're talking. Danielson was at the top of the rankings for weeks but didn't win.
> 
> Riley is getting spots on Raw himself. Still think he'll lose?


Uhh...yes.

David Otunga got a spot on Raw too and he still lost. 

No matter if Riley becomes a star or not, he won't win. The entire way the poll is structured, with the fans getting 50% of the vote (real or not) is DESIGNED for a face to win. Perfect jr. is winning.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Swag said:


> wait are they taping raw now?


Yeah they are going to Hawaii and Japan next week. Basically they've learned their lesson from the volcano incident in April. We will probably never see a live RAW again before they go on an international tour.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> Uhh...yes.
> 
> David Otunga got a spot on Raw too and he still lost.
> 
> No matter if Riley becomes a star or not, he won't win. The entire way the poll is structured, with the fans getting 50% of the vote (real or not) is DESIGNED for a face to win. Perfect jr. is winning.


If it's not Perfect, it's Kaval. But who really cares because Riley will become the biggest star out of all of them.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

great raw, great storytelling episode with some good matches. Cant wait to see Nexus new and improved kick ass next week... Also Orton is the fucking man!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Swag said:


> NXT1-wwe chose rankings
> 
> NXT2-50% is fans


So what's to say the 50% WWE won't cast every vote at Riley? This is WWE. What they say, it goes. If this were TNA fan voting would make more sense.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> If it's not Perfect, it's Kaval. But who really cares because Riley will become the biggest star out of all of them.


Just like Kennedy.


----------



## Travis Bickle (Oct 17, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Have you ever seen real life? No matter how good of a person one is, they typically aren't gonna get involved in a 6-on-1 situation.


Since when is wrestling real life? It's meant to suspend your disbelief just like the movies.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Uhh...yes.
> 
> David Otunga got a spot on Raw too and he still lost.
> 
> No matter if Riley becomes a star or not, he won't win. The entire way the poll is structured, with the fans getting 50% of the vote (real or not) is DESIGNED for a face to win. Perfect jr. is winning.


i think you mean Kaval

you know the most over guy on the god damn show?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks like the will continue The Legacy of the World Tag Team Titles. Good move. The Smackdown tag titles were a bad idea in the first place.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> If it's not Perfect, it's Kaval. But who really cares because Riley will become the biggest star out of all of them.


Exactly Alex Riley is the best talent to come to WWE in a good minute...whether he wins it or not isn't gonna be a problem, he WILL be on the roster and be a star.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> If it's not Perfect, it's Kaval. But who really cares because Riley will become the biggest star out of all of them.


If it's not Hennig, it's Kaval, right, but it's not going to be Kaval. It WILL be Hennig. Kaval won't win because he's like Bryan Danielson. He's gonna be over no matter what.

I don't think Riley will become bigger than the winner but we'll have to see.


----------



## patcoyle100 (Aug 10, 2010)

Let's just hope it doesn't take too much longer for the rest of nexus to be gone


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Travis Bickle said:


> Since when is wrestling real life? It's meant to suspend your disbelief just like the movies.


There are certain instances where you have to look at it from a real life perspective. A good example would be from Raw a few weeks ago when Cena picked Khali for his team and everyone bitched. If you're heading into a fight in real life, you're gonna want one of the biggest dudes on your side. Same applies here, if you're walking down the street and see a 6-on-1 mugging, are you really gonna try to be hero and get involved (regardless of how good a person you might be)? Absolutely not.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> Are you serious? That was easily the worst MOTN and you usually don't get a really horrible match out of John Cena.


Worst match? You missed Botchtunga? Tarver and Gabriel barely worked and Barrett had Jericho.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

You guys read too many comic books. 

lol at cena going to save darren young just because its the "heroic" thing to do.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I thought Alex Riley was rewarded a Raw match tonight match for winning the NXT competition last week?


----------



## BlueMagic (Dec 19, 2006)

This Nexus angle has really gone stale quick.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Looks like the will continue The Legacy of the World Tag Team Titles. Good move. The Smackdown tag titles were a bad idea in the first place.


Their first year or so was godly though. Benoit/Guerreros/Angle/Edge/Mysterio/WGTT had some epic matches.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The point I'm trying to make is that with the hype WWE itself is giving Riley it wouldn't make sense that he would lose. He's winning a lot, is getting spots on Raw (he was the only NXT2 rookie to get face time tonight), his Pro is arguably getting the most heat on Raw (behind Orton of course). 

He should win but also should go to SD! Having both Barrett and the NXT2 winner with PPV title shots is a little sketchy.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

scrilla said:


> Their first year or so was godly though. Benoit/Guerreros/Angle/Edge/Mysterio/WGTT had some epic matches.


Can't argue with that.


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

JoseBxNYC said:


> You can hate on Young all you want but he was the best worker in that group. In NXT Season 1, he always worked a decent match and tonight was no different. I hope things go well for Young. He has all the potential in the world.


I have to agree with this somewhat. Guy is certainly better than Otunga, and I'd still rank him better than Slater. 

The last thing I want is him stuck in FCW hell for the next three years and then released. Hope he Watson end up teaming again.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> I thought Alex Riley was rewarded a Raw match tonight match for winning the NXT competition last week?


they decided their was better shit to do


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> , (behind Orton of course).
> .



when the hell is the last time Orton got heat on RAW


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Once Young took off his elbow pads it reminded me of Naruto. Everytime a member of Akatsuki takes his coat off you know that motherfucker is going to die.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

killacamt said:


> when the hell is the last time Orton got heat on RAW


Is this a real question or have you not watched any Raw for the past 3-4 months? Or tonight's Raw for that matter?

Wow.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Is this a real question or have you not watched any Raw for the past 3-4 months? Or tonight's Raw for that matter?
> 
> Wow.


I figured I'd make a post like that to get the typical response from you...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

killacamt said:


> I figured I'd make a post like that to get the typical response from you...


Nice excuse.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

so now that darren young is gone, is it cool to say he was one of the best in the group? where before everyone was shitting all over him? its only because cena eliminated him that anyone cares, if it was orton everyone would be jerking off on their orton snuggie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

vanderhevel said:


> so now that darren young is gone, is it cool to say he was one of the best in the group? where before everyone was shitting all over him? its only because cena eliminated him that anyone cares, if it was orton everyone would be jerking off on their orton snuggie


Agreed. I still couldn't care less about him and am glad he's basically buried.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

Shows like this are the reason that you have to be a little patient with the WWE sometimes. Everyone thought that the Nexus was "buried" last night at Summerslam and tonight, the complete opposite happened. Each member of the Nexus got to separate themselves from the group a bit and show what they're capable on their own. I don't recall much of Otunga tonight, but one match that stood out as sloppy was the one between Tarver and Bryan. It wasn't the match that was all that bad, but the awkward beatdown that followed with the Miz and Riley. 

Besides that, I thought everyone in the Nexus did well. We may have some new stars on our hands one day. Barret was tolerable against Jericho, Gabriel looked decent against Orton, Slater looked like an easy to hate heel against Edge and Young looked like he belonged with Cena. I certainly hope we see more of Young in the future. There's also something about Skip Sheffield's presence that I'm loving. He has monster heel written all over him. 

Tonight's show was fairly predictable, but that didn't stop me from enjoying it. I thought it was a great showcase of some fresh faces in the WWE. I guarantee Daniel Bryan's going to get a new theme soon, because I can't remember it for the life of me. Another thing I'd like to mention is that I absolutely cracked up during Slater's match when that well dressed man stood up and yelled something like, "I hate you Heath Slater, I hate you so much!" That looked like it blew his mind. lol


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Now THATS how Orton should be used.An unstable nutjob who you never know when will go off or what he may do.He owned the show tonight and the fans were going nuts over all of it.And I see WWE really is protecting Sheffield a lot(like it took 3 moves for him to get beat lastnight).I think they want him to be Batista Jr.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

vanderhevel said:


> so now that darren young is gone, is it cool to say he was one of the best in the group? where before everyone was shitting all over him? its only because cena eliminated him that anyone cares, if it was orton everyone would be jerking off on their orton snuggie


Is it a crime that he impressed some people in that match? I have absolutely nothing against Cena. 

I would still be saying I hope Darren Young sticks around even if he lost to Kurt Angle.

There's something special about him.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow Cena actually made me laugh tonight.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Cena needs to go. I can't take his shit anymore. I'm hoping Darren Young still gets used in some capacity, but I doubt he will.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

septurum said:


> *Cena needs to go*. I can't take his shit anymore. I'm hoping Darren Young still gets used in some capacity, but I doubt he will.


like that is going to happen


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

septurum said:


> Cena needs to go. I can't take his shit anymore. I'm hoping Darren Young still gets used in some capacity, but I doubt he will.


Well my friend...you might as just quit watching while you're ahead, or switch to watching the Blue Show cause John Cena will be around for a loooooong time


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Good Raw. There wasn't really anything bad about it except for how Edge lost as it just made him look stupid. I thought Slater should have actually gotten a pinfall win over Edge. Also, Jillian winning was random, but knowing how the WWE handles its Divas division, it's probably not going to lead to anything. These are both minor issues though and I enjoyed Raw. I like where they're going with Miz/Bryan, Orton/Sheamus, and the Nexus angle. They just need to hurry it up with the GM thing.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Well my friend...you might as just quit watching while you're ahead, or switch to watching the Blue Show cause John Cena will be around for a loooooong time


Yeah, I know. I'm trying to be tolerate but it's getting harder and harder.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Decent Raw, I did expect better though for the aftermath of Summerslam. But still decent. 

It's good that they are setting up US Title/Miz/Bryan for NOC and for him to get the gold while Miz goes on to cash in the bank after HIAC (likely). And the fact that the are taking a member of Nexus out makes things interesting because I see the winner of NXT2 making it into the team. Possibly running in during a match and costing Cena something.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Htial said:


> Cena's character is the type of character that always does whats right, and if have ever seen any movie/tv show with a hero character like him. They will turn around and save the bad guy even if everyone thinks the guy doesn't deserve it. Especially in a case like Darren Young where he isn't truly a bad guy. He is more of a henchmen who got caught up in the wrong crowd.


Back when this whole angle started Cena said he was sick and tired of treating his opponents like that, a potential threat just cut there own numbers and that works out in his favor.

Even Superman has walked away from Braniac and Darkseid before


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

I couldn't quite grasp why WWE thinks we care about Jon Lovitz. Seriously, nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## Gambit88 (May 3, 2003)

I don't really watch wrestling anymore. Tonight I chose to watch Raw for the first time since the night after Wrestlemania. Heres what I saw:

-A bunch of jobbers who dressed like the NWO got their ass handed to them like they were the Spirit Squad. Yeah some won but they were lame finishes and all of them came off like b*tches. The main British guy was the only one who came off good because Chris Jericho is a genious and made him look like a million bucks.

-The guy from Its Always Sunny In Philadelphia was there but wasn't funny.

-I was promised a Bret Hart match that never happened.

-The Miz came off pretty good. I think WWE has a good future on their hands if hes made a larger focal point. But knowing them when the time comes they will cut the balls off of him and make him lose everything we once liked about him. I hope not.


----------



## Gambit88 (May 3, 2003)

Oh also Michael Cole is the worst announcer I have ever heard in all my years of watching this crap. I would happily take Todd Pettingill.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Great RAW tonight.

Never seen this Alex Riley guy, but he's going to be big for the WWE in the future. He's got that "it" factor.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Gambit88 said:


> I don't really watch wrestling anymore. Tonight I chose to watch Raw for the first time since the night after Wrestlemania. Heres what I saw:
> 
> -A bunch of jobbers who dressed like the NWO got their ass handed to them like they were the Spirit Squad. Yeah some won but they were lame finishes and all of them came off like b*tches. The main British guy was the only one who came off good because Chris Jericho is a genious and made him look like a million bucks.
> 
> ...


And you're complaining?


----------



## Gambit88 (May 3, 2003)

Sheik said:


> And you're complaining?


Good point. But that Orton match wasn't much better haha.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Gambit88 said:


> Good point. But that Orton match wasn't much better haha.


Trust us you don't really wanna see Bret Hart in any kind of match nowadays. This isn't the same Bret Hart from 10-12 years ago.


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

The beat down on Sheamus was epic and the best part of Raw tonight. The crowd was going nuts for it, especially when Orton came running back to hit his second RKO of the night.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

RAW was alright, the individual matches for Nexus didn't make sense, I mean I thought the Nexus didn't care? They wanted to make a point and destroy anyone in their path.

Overall I hope the angle doesn't die down, and what's up with Sheamus? He gets his ass kicked two nights in a row?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

It has been more then two nights, Orton has owned him every night ever since they have feuded.


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

Well, the crowd want to see Orton owning opponents with RKO's and getting into his viper mood. I don't think they could have booked it any better without the crowd getting what they want. It will be too soon to have Orton as a champion, it can wait for WrestleMania next year. And the next best thing would be to have Sheamus win it some how and let Orton rip him (and everyone else) with RKO's, and the crowd is happy.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Was unimpressed with WWE's showings in L.A. Summerslam had such a reduced card because of a Survivor Series styled, 14 man tag match. Predictable as always down to the last guy of each team after handicapping the babyface versus 2 heels. The Divas title match and subsequent cross branded divas angle didn't impress me because quite frankly these divas have been at it before, same old shit. Plus a broken in half Womens title draped on 2 divas looks so trashy and stupid. I certainly didn't expect Ziggler to drop his title so soon and he didn't. The rumors regarding Kane/Taker and Mysterio certainly played out as expected, so the IWC got one right anyways. I just didn't get why a handicap match was placed on the card if you're doing an elimination tag match and may essentially se the same thing twice regarding BigShow VS the S.E.S.

Raw was predicatable from the outset in making Darren Young look like an incompetant loser compared to the rest of Nexus. I hate the new tag titles. With an expanding roster from 2-3 seasons of NXT a year, they should have never been unified to begin with and left more championships around to place on those who need to be elevated. Miz/Reilly/Bryan altercation as expected as nothing else was going to materialize with Alex Riley's "won" spot on Raw if Daniel Bryan is back. Why are Morrison and R-Truth still teaming together? Only surprise is Jillian NOT being buried. Perhaps to rememedy that, maybe that member of creative will be punished for supporting a diva that was NOT an ex-model hired for having a body. I didn't like the celebrities on Raw whoever the fuck they were. I just don't care about these typical brown nosing suck-ups who know nothing of the product being there to sell their project whatever the Hell it is.

In closing, WWE just drops the ball again and again but really to no surprise to any sensible thinker of course. If there's a way to cause a cringe-worthy moment resulting in a rating that's lower than it should be and emptying one more seat at the venues, they know how to cause those absentees. This is why TNA actually has a shot in Hell of gaining with their fanbase. So long as Vince will cruise-control with his company's former risky image still somewhat around yet no actual risks being taken anymore, things won't get any better. Glad to see next week's results posted, so I don't worry about missing anything accidentally gone right, because I'm not seeing much of that in next week's broadcast either. I really wish TNA stayed on Mondays, shit like this from the WWE won't cause my remote hand to even glance at Raw had Spike and TNA stayed with the former timeslot.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

I am sure the crowd wants to see that, doesn't mean that he should always get the upperhand. Obviously, he will be the one who gets owned every now and then, but Sheamus has had no chanced against Orton. Some like to complain how Cena buried the Nexus at the Summerslam match, well does the same logic apply that Orton is currently burying the Champion here with Orton always being the last man standing?


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

I wasn't into that one. After losing at the PPV, Nexus really needed to get their heat back if this feud is to continue, and I don't think they did it. Sure, Barrett and Sheffield & Otunga got a couple decent enough wins, but everyone else either got some cheap or flukey win that didn't make them look good (or lost clean), and were made to look like guys who should be much lower on the card than they are, and to me, the latter overshadowed the few guys in Nexus who did look good tonight. Also the main focus in 1/3 of the matches was to continue the storyline of a Nexus member's opponent, which doesn't make them look too important. On top of that, I thought that other than Jericho/Barrett, and maybe Edge/Sheffield, the matches were too short (though that may not be a bad idea for some of those guys) and/or not good. I like the idea behind the show's main storyline--Nexus rebounds by winning a series of singles matches against Team WWE, and take out the theoretical weakest member of their team (the only one who ended up losing)--but I didn't like how it was executed.

On a more positive note, I'm liking the Miz/Bryan storyline (again) and I'm glad they finally got new tag belts.


----------



## therock4life (Mar 15, 2007)

smackdown1111 said:


> I am sure the crowd wants to see that, doesn't mean that he should always get the upperhand. Obviously, he will be the one who gets owned every now and then, but Sheamus has had no chanced against Orton. Some like to complain how Cena buried the Nexus at the Summerslam match, well does the same logic apply that Orton is currently burying the Champion here with Orton always being the last man standing?


Of course people will always find something to complain. The way I see it we get a group of rookies who were not known only a couple of months ago, and now have become stars as the Nexus going against the biggest draw in the company. WWE have done one heck of job getting these guys noticed fast which many others didn't have opportunity earlier. Feuding with Cena has helped them become famous which is a good thing. No midcard pushes could have had this kind of an impact, like what has happened now.

As far as Sheamus is concerned, there is no way they could allow him to go over Orton, I mean it wouldn't look good on perhaps the hottest star today. Most likely at night of champions Sheamus will find a way to win it again (or maybe Barrett becomes the champion). These are the only two possibilities that I think can happen (the third, and least likely, would be the Miz cashing in after the match and becoming the champion).


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

smackdown1111 said:


> It has been more then two nights, Orton has owned him every night ever since they have feuded.


You're right, I don't know maybe it's me but for once I'd like a current world champion who is dominant, take Sheamus or Swagger as an example. It's stupid to air videos for Sheamus when he can't even beat Orton (or Cena for that matter). I understand the need to make sure neither Orton nor Cena lose their status but I doubt Sheamus beating Orton cleanly (or by cheating, but at least getting a 1-2-3) will suddenly push Orton into dark territory and have everyone forget who he is. 

It's just stupid to see Sheamus not even able to pick up a win considering how "impressive" his one year has been, and how "he's achieved so much", what? He's a two time WWE Champion and can't even pick up a win. fpalm


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

therock4life said:


> Of course people will always find something to complain. The way I see it we get a group of rookies who were not known only a couple of months ago, and now have become stars as the Nexus going against the biggest draw in the company. WWE have done one heck of job getting these guys noticed fast which many others didn't have opportunity earlier. Feuding with Cena has helped them become famous which is a good thing. No midcard pushes could have had this kind of an impact, like what has happened now.
> 
> As far as Sheamus is concerned, there is no way they could allow him to go over Orton, I mean it wouldn't look good on perhaps the hottest star today. Most likely at night of champions Sheamus will find a way to win it again (or maybe Barrett becomes the champion). These are the only two possibilities that I think can happen (the third, and least likely, would be the Miz cashing in after the match and becoming the champion).


Edit: On second though, I should edit this. It had spoilers (sort of) with next weeks Raw and some people don't want to find that in a thread that has to do with this Raw so edited.


----------



## chinoy316 (Dec 30, 2009)

If Cottonwood, Cannon, or O'neill replaces Young, I'll be sending free facepalms for anyone who wants them. Free shipping of course.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

chinoy316 said:


> If Cottonwood, Cannon, or O'neill replaces Young, I'll be sending free facepalms for anyone who wants them. Free shipping of course.


:lmao If Watson joins that's a triple facepalm.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I think it's sickening that at SS Cena is the lone victor for his team and the following night on Raw he is also the lone victor.


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

I wasn't very pleased with Raw. I enjoyed it, but, the ending kinda pissed me off. I thought Wade would weed out the cancer. But he hasn't at all if he was watching the matches. Young and Sheffield were the only two members of Nexus who actually fought there competition (And Barrett of course). Everyone else won due to interference or riding off someone elses talent. (Shitunga.)

Other than all the pinning, Young did pretty good. He gave it his all. You'd think Barrett would have scolded the rest of the team and praised Young. I dunno, I figured he would have kicked off Gabriel or something, seeing as how his match was essentially a squash match.

I didn't even like Young much. But still, I'd put him over Otunga or Slater. And he impressed me somewhat tonight. I'd like him to remain in some form at least. Put him in Punks SES or something.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Decent Raw. They seemed to try something new this week by having the entire show feature Nexus (with the exception of the Divas of course). I liked the idea and I always prefer Raws that have a central theme, but it just didn't grab me that much. There was some cool stuff, like the Orton/Gabriel/Sheamus and The Miz/Bryan stuff, but besides that the show was quite underwhelming.

I'll give them an A for delivering a show in a unique and innovative way, but a B- for execution.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOO I fell asleep half way through.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

The highlights of RAW for me were:


*Cena's promo* - say what you will about him but he had me geniunely cracking up
*Daniel Bryan* - he looked strong against Tarver which I liked. I've always liked Alex Riley but after his appearance last night I do think he kinda goes over the top with his character.
*Orton ownage* - Orton completely owning Sheamus with a chair which made him flopping around like a fish had me rolling. Some people will moan about this but Orton has to continue to be booked like this if he's gonna keep coming up short on PPVs. It keeps it in the mind's of the WWE Universe that Orton ultimately _should_ be champion but Sheamus just manages to weasel out each and every time which will make it all the more special when he finally loses the title.

Edit:
Orton's tweet made this even better: "Anybody c me beat the hell outta the keltic warrior?" 

:lmao

Now that my friends is how a wrestler should use Twitter.

The biggest thing that bugged me about this show was how little it featured Sheamus though. He's the *WWE Championp* and you're telling me the only appearance he got on this show was him getting owned by a chair? That's crazy. I know Nexus is where it's at right now but c'mon, you've got to give a bigger role to your champion.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

BambiKiller said:


> NOOOOOOOOO I fell asleep half way through.


So did I.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I really liked this episode mainly because it felt so fresh to have the Nexus guys go one-on-one with established stars of the RAW roster. I particularly liked Slater and Sheffield because both play their role to perfection imo.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

Slater can sell... 
and the nexus definately had some big heat...


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

good show, I loved Orton beating up Sheamus with the chair.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

-The new tag belts are UGLY.
-Orton beating down Sheamus was good.
-Nexus will never get over the loss at Summerslam. Last night didn't help either. At least give them some clean wins.


Also WWE better watch out. Cena being booked like Superman is definitely going to backfire.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*sigh*

Well... at least they had Darren Young beat up Cena for a while. Only time will tell if they have one of the better all around wrestlers from the group do well on his own. I'm not getting my hopes up though.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I've just finished watching Raw and tbh I felt like Nexus gained back whatever they lost the night before. They were shown as almost equals @ Summerslam and then on Raw were shown to out-smart all the Raw guys apart from Cena (but that's expected, Cena is the franchise it wouldn't make sense to go over him).

These guys are months into their WWE career and they're being booked quite strongly considering that.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Orton yet again decent on RAW and gets the crowd excited, but bombs on PPV.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't tell me Morrison lost again.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

P.Smith said:


> Don't tell me Morrison lost again.


Morrison lost again.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I fell asleep with Otunga and Sheffield (i think) were in the ring. Gonna see if I can watch the rest on youtube or wait till Wednesday to see the replay.

Guessing they fought Truth & Wisdom?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Orton beating down Sheamus whas the only think cool who keep my eyes open 

but the whole show was awfull, NXT are still here and boring, the matchs were average as heel and the ending were wack

Oh thanx Lord SuperCena is the only WWE dude to have won a match and save the day


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

raw was pretty shit exept from cena bein the only guy to beat some1 from nexus, just goes 2 show u how good he is


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Randy Orton keeps being the best thing on Raw, his beatdown on Sheamus was really entertaining.


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

MetalX said:


> Randy Orton keeps being the best thing on Raw, his beatdown on Sheamus was really entertaining.


lol u fuckin kidding me right? john cena is the best thing on raw, orton is like 1 of the most annoying ppl on raw LOL


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Cena97 said:


> lol u fuckin kidding me right? john cena is the best thing on raw, orton is like 1 of the most annoying ppl on raw LOL


lol i iz 12 lol


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Pretty good RAW, not as good as I was hoping it would be though. The idea of Nexus facing was a very interesting one because it gave them all a chance to show what they can do individually and they needed to be made to look convincing again but that idea also caused some problems too.

Barrett is obviously the one they see the most in and looked the best all night by beating Jericho cleanly and Otunga and Sheffield were pretty dominant in beating Morrison and Truth but Gabriel, Slater and Tarver. I mean, you can't blame them for not giving them clean wins over Orton and Edge and they didn't want to stop Bryan's momentum after all he did at Summerslam but that is the thing when you do these sort of matches. Doing a count out finish twice was a bit lazy. 

Looking forward to The Miz/Bryan feud and Riley proved how good he is on the mic again. Cena's opening promo was funny other than the Skip Sheffield bit and I liked the ending with The Nexus beating down Young. 

It will be interesting to see if he appears again or that is it for him. I'd like to see Cena bring him back and take him under his wing because he does deserve a bit more than he got.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> Melina's supposed to be the locker room whore. Maria said in some shoot that Melina's fucked like 80% of the WWE roster and not to mention she had an affair with Batista while his wife was dealing with cancer.


Morrison fucking lost :lmao


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

MetalX said:


> lol i iz 12 lol


 Lmao!


----------



## MakinBedsRock (Aug 14, 2010)

RAW sucked ass last night. 

What was the point in NEXUS losing at SummerSlam - proving their vulnerable, only to win all their matches bar one (AGAINST SUPER CENA FFS)...it was a complete waste of two hours IMHO. 

Here's my take on it:

NEXUS wins at SummerSlam. Last night, the GM tells Barrett that because NEXUS won, he will get his title shot at NOC. YOUNG can also be attacked by NEXUS because he was the weakest link @ SS. It would be so unpredictable and random.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

I taped and skimmed through, I couldn't have watched that for 2 hours straight. I was an ok show, but think it could have been a tad better. Was just ok i guess


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Optikk said:


> -The new tag belts are UGLY.
> -Orton beating down Sheamus was good.
> -Nexus will never get over the loss at Summerslam. Last night didn't help either. At least give them some clean wins.
> 
> ...


Would you have rather had 6 nobodies beat a team loaded with 3 megastars, one of them Cena. It was unfortunate, in the end of the day, Cena is still the company's No1 draw, and a guy like that has to be protected.

I say enjoy the victories Barrett and Otunga and Sheffield got. I mean if everyone beat everyone, we'd basically end up with TNA. And thats the last thing we need.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Cena97 said:


> lol u fuckin kidding me right? john cena is the best thing on raw, orton is like 1 of the most annoying ppl on raw LOL


How was your 1 hour shit?


----------



## Cena97 (Mar 18, 2010)

smackdown1111 said:


> How was your 1 hour shit?


lol i fell asleep while doing it but got woken up by my brother who almost shitted in his pants


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Did Otunga botch that spot with R-Truth before the hot tag to Morrison?


----------



## The_Nav (May 5, 2010)

This was the worst RAW in years, I know they just came off a PPV (a crappy one) but still they could have put together a better RAW, watching Nexus vs Cena and company every week is like watching a rerun and for the love of god I wish they would stop letting these hollywood goofs come on the show to pimp lame movies


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Did Otunga botch that spot with R-Truth before the hot tag to Morrison?


It's Otunga, of course he fucking Botched


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Two words come to mind after watching RAW last night: excellent booking.

Glad they got new tag team titles. Theres really no point in having 2 tag team titles (4 belts) if you barely have a tag team division.

Sheamus needs more on air time.


----------



## Akihiko (Dec 31, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> this exactly, i don't think maryse is hot. I would rather have someone like *beth pheonix,* but that is just me .
> 
> truly, I have found a life outside of the idiot box... it's fun.


So, I take that to mean you are into Hermaphrodites?



skookum said:


> Maryse has fake plastic tits, a fake face, fake hair, and no ass to boot.
> 
> The problem with this forum is that it comprises of a lot of geeks who never get out...so the only women they see are the ones in wrestling and pornos, which are as *fake and shallow* as you can get. So that's who they think is hot...


Women in general are fake, because be you male or female you want to look good. Applying makeup, beauty cream, etc may be less extreme, but it's just as fake. People like you just have your head too far up your ass to notice.


----------



## souidos (Aug 17, 2010)

The_Nav said:


> This was the worst RAW in years, I know they just came off a PPV (a crappy one) but still they could have put together a better RAW, watching Nexus vs Cena and company every week is like watching a rerun and for the love of god I wish they would stop letting these hollywood goofs come on the show to pimp lame movies


I completely agree.
Moreover i want to say that someone has to fire Lawler for God's sake.If not just tell him to be quiet.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

kiss the stick said:


> Morrison fucking lost :lmao


Well he comes off as a pussy whipped little man. 

No wonder his career sucks. He lacks the aggression to take charge.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The_Nav said:


> This was the worst RAW in years, I know they just came off a PPV (a crappy one) but still they could have put together a better RAW, watching Nexus vs Cena and company every week is like watching a rerun and for the love of god I wish they would stop letting these hollywood goofs come on the show to pimp lame movies


Austin went head to head with Vince for almost two years, was that shitty? Not much of a comparison i know, but when you have a major feud going, chances are, those two people are gonna fight. Often.

And worst RAW in years? You clearly werent watching the garbage they had on last year every damn week.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Raw was decent yesterday, but weak compared to the ones during the build-up of SS.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> *Did Otunga botch* that spot with R-Truth before the hot tag to Morrison??


Is the sky blue?


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Did Otunga botch that spot with R-Truth before the hot tag to Morrison?


Thats all he does. THAT match was pretty crappy. Well, not really, It had Skip look like a monster. But it didn't do crap for Otunga. He mostly just got hit and knocked around by Truth and Morrison.

Nexus should have exiled him. For Christ sakes the guy needs the boot. When Cena himself calls him a talentless guy dating a B-list celebrity, you know theres a problem.

(Wish DX was around. They would have broke the 4th wall or something and owned Otunga.)


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Does anyone think that Wade Barret's going to kick them out one by one and replace them with NXT2 members, so the NXT 1 guys make their own stable and revolt against him?


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

PoisonMouse said:


> Does anyone think that Wade Barret's going to kick them out one by one and replace them with NXT2 members, so the NXT 1 guys make their own stable and revolt against him?


No. ..


----------



## Heart Of Lion (Apr 10, 2009)

Repaint said:


> Was unimpressed with WWE's showings in L.A. Summerslam had such a reduced card because of a Survivor Series styled, 14 man tag match. Predictable as always down to the last guy of each team after handicapping the babyface versus 2 heels. The Divas title match and subsequent cross branded divas angle didn't impress me because quite frankly these divas have been at it before, same old shit. Plus a broken in half Womens title draped on 2 divas looks so trashy and stupid. I certainly didn't expect Ziggler to drop his title so soon and he didn't. The rumors regarding Kane/Taker and Mysterio certainly played out as expected, so the IWC got one right anyways. I just didn't get why a handicap match was placed on the card if you're doing an elimination tag match and may essentially se the same thing twice regarding BigShow VS the S.E.S.
> 
> Raw was predicatable from the outset in making Darren Young look like an incompetant loser compared to the rest of Nexus. I hate the new tag titles. With an expanding roster from 2-3 seasons of NXT a year, they should have never been unified to begin with and left more championships around to place on those who need to be elevated. Miz/Reilly/Bryan altercation as expected as nothing else was going to materialize with Alex Riley's "won" spot on Raw if Daniel Bryan is back. Why are Morrison and R-Truth still teaming together? Only surprise is Jillian NOT being buried. Perhaps to rememedy that, maybe that member of creative will be punished for supporting a diva that was NOT an ex-model hired for having a body. I didn't like the celebrities on Raw whoever the fuck they were. I just don't care about these typical brown nosing suck-ups who know nothing of the product being there to sell their project whatever the Hell it is.
> 
> In closing, WWE just drops the ball again and again but really to no surprise to any sensible thinker of course. If there's a way to cause a cringe-worthy moment resulting in a rating that's lower than it should be and emptying one more seat at the venues, they know how to cause those absentees. This is why TNA actually has a shot in Hell of gaining with their fanbase. So long as Vince will cruise-control with his company's former risky image still somewhat around yet no actual risks being taken anymore, things won't get any better. Glad to see next week's results posted, so I don't worry about missing anything accidentally gone right, because I'm not seeing much of that in next week's broadcast either. I really wish TNA stayed on Mondays, shit like this from the WWE won't cause my remote hand to even glance at Raw had Spike and TNA stayed with the former timeslot.


Go watch TNA and stop being a crying baby


----------



## The-Arena (Jul 21, 2009)

lol, the WWE listened to their fans and acknowledged that Darren Young looks like a darker, spikey-haired version of John Cena.

I have sort of come to like Darren Young, among the jokes I have heard about him being the "Tropical John Cena", his awkwardness on the mic, his questionable race and the odd sprouting growth on his head. 

Where do you think Darren Young will go to here? Do you think they will get rid of him all together? Or maybe send him to FCW? Or even keep him off camera for a while until eventually turning him face?


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Skip Sheffield=the new Goldberg.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Kayfabe wise I think it was unfair that Young had to beat superman. None of the nxt members would have beaten superman including Barrett.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Would you have rather had 6 nobodies beat a team loaded with 3 megastars, one of them Cena. It was unfortunate, in the end of the day, Cena is still the company's No1 draw, and a guy like that has to be protected.
> 
> I say enjoy the victories Barrett and Otunga and Sheffield got. I mean if everyone beat everyone, we'd basically end up with TNA. And thats the last thing we need.


Now I'm usually the one defending Cena but... the dude got DDT'd on the FUCKING CONCRETE, thats what other wrestleres use as an excuse to take time off. I'm pretty sure Concrete DDT works as a good excuse for losing a match!

Now he definitly should have won on Raw but seriously at SS he could have lost without losing credibility. Betrayed and DDT'd on concrete are pretty legitimate excuses to lose.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

I thought it was a pretty good raw actually. Yeah i liked it.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Heart Of Lion said:


> Go watch TNA and stop being a crying baby


I think he's allowed to express his opinions.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

JTB33b said:


> Kayfabe wise I think it was unfair that Young had to beat superman. None of the nxt members would have beaten superman including Barrett.


He asked for Cena, they didn't force him into facing him. Kayfabe wise Young is a dumb fucker.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

I quite enjoyed this post Summerslam edition of Monday Night Raw, here are some of my thoughts on the show.

John Cena's promo was good, too often when Cena tries to use humour in his promos it comes off flat, but he was quite funny in the opening segment. 

Having Wade Barrett go over Jericho cleanly in the first match of the night was a smart move by WWE, not only because Barrett is the best in-ring performer in the Nexus group but because it rebuilt any credibility lost at Summerslam, i don't think they lost any but a lot of people have shit all over how the main event of that show ended. 

The Bryan/Tarver match was all about setting up the Bryan/Miz feud which they did very well, Miz came across like a true bully in the school yard heel in this segment. The match itself was a good little contest, Tarver has great potential as a bumping or stooge heel in the future. 

The Cena/Young match was a decent bout, i think the beating Young took after the match from Nexus was necessary, the show needed to end with the Nexus looking strong and it certainly did that.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Cena97 said:


> u no what? im leavin this forum. im sick n tired of people tellin me my english sucks, that i take dumps on keyboard, that cena sucks witch he doesnt he'd whoop all ur asses, my mother was fucked by a 1-legged donkey, I JUST CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE, PEOPLE ACCUSIN ME OF BEING A TROLL, GO HAVE SEX WITH THE MOON


Sorry for the bump but... LOL!


----------

